# Naruto 544 Discussion Thread



## HPTR Fangirl (Jun 15, 2011)

*544: Two Suns*​
Make predictions as usual. Then discuss when it is out...

1789


----------



## blacksword (Jun 15, 2011)

I predict Madara and Kabuto will appear.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 15, 2011)

edo jins attack the kages and jins


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 15, 2011)

Hopefully something entirely different. 

I've had enough of the Kumo brothers for a while.


----------



## navy (Jun 15, 2011)

the bijjuball flashback and minato learning rasengan


----------



## auem (Jun 15, 2011)

more flashback...at the end sasuke is shown..


----------



## vered (Jun 15, 2011)

i predict finally being back to the real interesting storylines.
Nagato,Itachi, madara and kabuto all of them should appear.
perhaps a glimpse of sasuke as well?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 15, 2011)

Zetsu...hopefully. The situation with Naruto seems like it's going to be finished soon, so I hope next chapter Killer A makes up his final mind on whether to let Naruto(And Killerbee) in the war, obviously he'll let him. I hope he can convince Naruto to at less accept the help of everyone since Naruto can't do it all on his own, or maybe Tsunade can convince him of that.


Then at the end Tsunade is finally informed of the situation going on(Katsuyu was so busy doing nothing and forgot to tell her ).


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Jun 15, 2011)

i think someone else is going to appear (madara or kabuto) because fight is over and if raikage allowed bee and naruto to pass  i would say nobody wil appear but i think next chapter raikage allows them to pass but someone else appears


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 15, 2011)

*I predict the end of the flashback with Minato.*


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 15, 2011)

*Chapter 544 Prediction:*  The Falls of Truth

Raikage remembers the past when Bee was mastering the Falls of Truth and he recalls what matters most to Bee, and that is his friends, family, and his village.   Just like Naruto.

At the end, the Raikage gives up and lets Bee and Naruto to enter the battlefield.   And that's when Akatsuki unleashes their next step in their plan.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 15, 2011)

I predict more badassery


----------



## Distance (Jun 15, 2011)

I predict the sauce making his return.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 15, 2011)

A is finally convinced to allow Naruto and B to pass, however B convinces Naruto to rest for a bit and to finish his training before entering the battlefield. Scene change to somewhere else, say Kakashi or Gaara/Onoki or even Madara or Sasuke. Anyone really.


----------



## GangWarlord (Jun 15, 2011)

Gabe said:


> edo jins attack the kages and jins



I like this idea.
I like it a lot.
You're hired.
You start tomorrow.


----------



## Blaze (Jun 15, 2011)

Predicting Sasuke at the end.

If not hoping for some Madara or Itachi/Nagato.


----------



## Chocolate Donut (Jun 15, 2011)

I predict more fail feats of RM Naruto. Then I hope to see SM Naruto because we've only had, like, one relevant fight with him. 

But realistically, I predict Raikage crying manly tears and letting Naruto go.


----------



## Motochika (Jun 15, 2011)

Has Minato at this point created the Rasengan yet? If so I can foresee a flashback of B gaining control of the Hachibi and he transforms into it. The moment when Minato gets the inspiration for the Rasengan is basically shown. IDK

Or 

Once again keeping my fingers crossed Madara shows up.


----------



## Mercury Smile (Jun 15, 2011)

Tsunade does a speech about faith again, this time towards Raikage.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 15, 2011)

Gabe said:


> edo jins attack the kages and jins



Please let this happen

I want  a little more back story on yugito and this the perfect time for it


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jun 15, 2011)

This is likely the volume-ender, so expect a cliffhanger foreshadowing the next direction of the plot. Hoping either Shikaku solves the Zetsu problem and the night ends or Madara/Kabuto makes it less boring.


----------



## auem (Jun 16, 2011)

even if A agree with bee,where will they go in the night i wonder...
and as for flashback,it is still incomplete,we are yet to see who retreated first after that 'stalemate'....


----------



## Penance (Jun 16, 2011)

Naruto and Bee break through to the battlefield (or prepare to, because this manga has been stretching stuff out lately)


----------



## jso (Jun 16, 2011)

Evil-Neji on the volume cover plz


----------



## Red Raptor (Jun 16, 2011)

Back to the war front pls!!!


----------



## Tengu (Jun 16, 2011)

I predict Itachi.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 16, 2011)

i predict : another flashback about Minato and also Raikage vs RM Naruto,Tsunade,Bee
+angry fans will cry/rage and yell once more next week....


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 16, 2011)

- A is realizes Bee's power but is still isn't confident in Naruto
- He wants Naruto to prove his power before letting him go to battle
- Naruto charges KCM up and shows A what the Kyubi Jinchuriki is made of and A is impressed (flashback panel about Minato's speed)
- Kages learn about the Zetsu problem and Naruto offers to use his spidey-sense to save the alliance


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 16, 2011)

^More like Kyuubi-sense. 

I predict A letting Bee & Naruto go through but with the condition they'll report to them if they find anything weird (letting them go through also means acknowledging them as soldiers of their band). And we'll get to see Shikaku's strategy to spot the infiltrated Zetsus.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hopefully the flashback to Minato's rematch with A and B will be delayed until B is on the verge of death, IMO this flashback has overstayed its welcome as it is.


----------



## randyroo (Jun 16, 2011)

maybe not in next chapter but i predict pretty soon jinchuriiki tag team (naruto and b) facing off against dead doujutstu tag team (pain and itachi)


----------



## Hexa (Jun 17, 2011)

I think the Raikage should send Naruto and B back to HQ to be assigned a role in the war by Shikaku and the alliance as a whole.  Plus, they can evaluate whether Naruto whole "evil detection"-system can be of practical use in stopping the Zetsu.  I don't think it's actually going to happen, however. 

One issue I have is that there is really no where in the battle field where Naruto is urgently needed.  The Zetsu problem is widespread, and otherwise the alliance is dealing with the Edo Tensei they know about.  So, I'm thinking perhaps Akatsuki will make a move and Naruto will be needed at some particular place.  Or perhaps Naruto will fight with some moderately important Edo Tensei (like the kage-tensei), and be motivated to find Kabuto.  With his "malice sensing", he might be the only one capable of finding Kabuto's location.


----------



## calimike (Jun 17, 2011)

> Done proof reading issue 29. #Nura has 31 pages instead of usual 19 pages and going into the new saga!



*Spoiler*: __ 







According to sitomi_r4 at ustream.tv, his next door got WSJ #29 in Tokyo today. See ya on Tueday or Wednesday when spoiler is out by Ohana.

I predict Tsundra's slug alert ally that Naruto and B are escaped from prison. everyone  Madara resume moon's eye ops and Kabuto summon 6th coffin


----------



## HawkMan (Jun 17, 2011)

The scene/focus will return to Madara and his Tsuki no Mei.


----------



## dungsi27 (Jun 17, 2011)

Right now I only hope for Black Zetsu vs Mei/anyone.


----------



## jso (Jun 17, 2011)

What's Nura? Some other manga or a nickname for Naruto?


----------



## vered (Jun 17, 2011)

calimike said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he means naruto right?
we are going to get an extended chapter?a new arc?


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Jun 17, 2011)

i think that's nurarihyon no mago


----------



## Garfield (Jun 17, 2011)

Still waiting on what is being done to dissolve the Zetsu issue


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Jun 17, 2011)

*Chapter 544: Phase Shift*

Killer Bee is looking down at Raikage, with identical thoughts that don't need to be voiced, and at last A concedes, allowing the final two jinchuuriki to pass.

Killer Bee: I told you, brother, we'll kick these guys' asses by the masses!

A: You certainly have the confidence and determination, as with Naruto over there, but I'm not letting you go alone. From this moment on, Tsunade and I shall be your personal bodyguards.

Killer Bee: That's what I wanted all along, muthafucka! Let's make right what was once wrong! Naruto, get over here, we're entering the throng!

Naruto: Finally! 

In the midst of the renewed spirit, however, Katsuyu reappears on Tsunade's shoulder bearing bad news.

Tsunade: What happened?

Katsuyu: We've got a situation that's ripping the army into pieces. It seems that the White Zetsu army we faced during the daytime has a special ability allowing them to drain their opponents' chakra, morphing into exact duplicates of our soldiers. As we speak, these imposters are going around, murdering our forces one by one.

Tsunade: What?! Can't our sensor system determine who's who?!

Katsuyu: This technique is beyond our HQ's detection capabilities. It's an incredibly advanced jutsu - Shikaku has no idea what to do. With the rest of the Edo Tensei breathing down our neck, we'll be crushed by the dawn. 

A: Hokage, what's going on?!

Tsunade: Nothing good, I can tell you that! Those white monsters our ninja fought earlier in the day possess a transformation technique that allows them to turn into perfect clones of our army! All they need to do that is chakra of the originals, which is why they were sent head-on today! Currently, everybody's getting killed because no one can tell who the fakes are!

A, Killer Bee, Naruto: !!

Naruto: Wait...what "white monsters" are you talking about?!

A and Tsunade pause for a moment, and look at Naruto and Bee.

Tsunade (exasperated): That's right, no one filled you in. There are four people we are currently combating: Kabuto Yakushi, Zetsu, Madara Uchiha, and...Sasuke.

Naruto remembers the promise he made to Sasuke, somewhat sadly. But after realizing he ignored the mention of Kabuto's name, inquires about him, more specifically what he is doing dealing with Akatsuki.

Tsunade: He's Madara's new ally...who is using a technique I'll get to later. When the war began, and you were still in that chakra isolation chamber, there was an army full of Zetsu clones whose numbers totaled 100,000, that was sent to confront us. If I'm not mistaken, you did encounter the real one once, didn't you?

Naruto: Him...?

The time when Madara intercepted the eight-man squad reemerges in Naruto's memory. 

_Zetsu: Sasuke won! Uchiha Itachi is dead!_

Tsunade: There were 80,000 of us at the war's beginning, but we fought those Zetsu directly, managing to take out a large portion of them. The only problem was, we were ignorant of their true agenda, which as I stated was to create replicas of our Shinobi, then slaughter our fighters, one man at a time. That is what is now happening - if we don't find a way to repel their assault, our army's numbers will dwindle to absolute zero. 

Naruto (with worry in his demeanor): But...but what about Kabuto?! You said something about him.

Tsunade: Though it is primarily his jutsu we are focused on defeating, currently he is the lesser threat. Just to get you up to speed, though, he is carrying on one of Orochimaru's abilities, known as Edo Tensei, something that allows the user to resurrect the dead. All day, the battlefield has been littered with large numbers of ninja from the past, including but not limited to, former Kage, Akatsuki members, and jinchuuriki. We've sealed some of them, but there are still many more to go.

Naruto can only wonder as to who might have been brought back. 

Naruto: But where is Kabuto, if he's the one in control of all these revived people?

Tsunade: Nobody knows. We've tried searching for him, but that hasn't been successful.

Killer Bee and A look on, also thinking about what it is they can, or should, do. 

Naruto: Zetsu clones and returned Shinobi...I need to think about this.

Minutes pass. Still no sound from Naruto.

A: We have no time to sit and ponder our situation, we need to jump into the action immediately!

Tsunade: ...Raikage, let him have a moment. He could potentially come up with a good idea.

Suddenly, realization strikes Naruto like a lightning bolt. His face lights up, and everybody notices it.

Naruto: Hold on a second...in Sage Mode I can see everything, right?

Tsunade: Yes, but how is that-

Naruto: If I observe the areas where people are fighting, I'll be able to see those Zetsu clones in the process of killing the ninja who are battling in the war. Staying in Sage Mode, I'll run at my fastest speed to that place, and use my other enhancement, the Nine-Tails chakra mode, to differentiate between the real forces, ours, and the intruders, which are Akatsuki's. This mode I'm in now can help me sense hatred and negative emotions, so filtering the good from the bad shouldn't be too difficult. What do you think?

A, Killer Bee, and Tsunade are astonished at Naruto's intelligence and reasoning.

Tsunade (in thought): Naruto...it looks you inherited more from the Fourth, besides just good looks.

A: That might just work!

Killer Bee: Muthafucka! Now that's what I call using your mind! Let's leave this war in the dust, and behind!

The scene switches to Madara's lair. Sasuke is still sitting in the same place he was when white Zetsu told him he would be seeing an entirely new world upon taking those bandages off. They are still there, however.

Sasuke: Assholes...the transplant and adjustment phase were completed a long time ago, yet they're trying to lie to me by keeping me here, thinking I don't know better. I'll leave myself, and kill anybody who gets in my way.

Sasuke: Naruto...the next time you gaze into my eyes, you'll wish you never crossed paths with me. My hatred will swallow you whole. As it will those elders, who are going to die right here...and now!!

END

Hope you enjoy the prediction.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jun 17, 2011)

Mei using her kekei tota- Volcano release...


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jun 18, 2011)

MEIzukage said:


> Mei using her kekei tota- Volcano release...



It's been quite strongly implied, if not outright stated, that Jinton was the only Kekkei Touta. Still, I do expect her to make quite a powerful combination technique out of her 2 fusions.

At any rate, I'm expecting a big cliffhanger; either Madara goes after B, Kabuto does something, or Sasuke appears in the same fashion silenceofthelambs mentioned...or it's just Naruto headed toward the battlefield again


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jun 18, 2011)

opsie!! Mei's Kekkei tota will be revealed as *Pyroclastic release* ,
still a vomit jutsu but the fusion of the three...


----------



## auem (Jun 18, 2011)

calimike said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wonder how someone get issue 29 this early,when 28 is schedule to release on monday..!!!:amazed....moreover the same day editor declared he had done proof reading.!!..


----------



## Hexa (Jun 18, 2011)

kanpyo7 said:


> It's been quite strongly implied, if not outright stated, that Jinton was the only Kekkei Touta.


Rather, I think it's more just implied that the Tsuchikage was the only Kekkei Touta user.  I have to imagine any three elements could be combined into a Kekkei Touta, rather than just earth, wind, and fire.  And if three elements can be combined, why not four?  Or five?  And what about yin/yang recomposition?


----------



## Selva (Jun 18, 2011)

Flashbacks are over (finally ) and more interesting things happening. Let's see what Kabuto and or Madara are up to.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 19, 2011)

maybe A will ask naruto to prove himself before he is allowed to pass. for example to get pass him by speed or by completing the bijuu bomb.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 19, 2011)

> maybe A will ask naruto to prove himself before he is allowed to pass. for example to get pass him by speed or by completing the bijuu bomb.


wishful thinking. Raikage probably will admit his inferiority towards Bee and let them pass knowing that there is someone behind Naruto to look after.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 19, 2011)

I predict more trolling of Naruto's new Kyuubi mode.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 19, 2011)

HachibiWaka said:


> I predict more trolling of Naruto's new Kyuubi mode.



hasn't been trolled yet since he has not fought.


----------



## Neomaster121 (Jun 19, 2011)

Gabe said:


> hasn't been trolled yet since he has not fought.



well the introduction of sm mode was quite something
the introduction of rm mode appart from when he speed blitz kisame (not remembering the broken ankle) has been dissappointing tbh


----------



## vered (Jun 19, 2011)

Neomaster121 said:


> well the introduction of sm mode was quite something
> the introduction of rm mode appart from when he speed blitz kisame (not remembering the broken ankle) has been dissappointing tbh



In a way its better this way.now that we think its dissapointing and not living up to its hype,theres a real chance kishi will surpsrise us all once naruto gets his full real battle.
Our expectations are low right now and in a way this will prove to be gartifying in the long run.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Jun 19, 2011)

i predict a great chapter because this chapter could be the last chapter of this volume


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Jun 19, 2011)

Sasuke, Madara, or Edo Itachi and Naguto please.


----------



## Chibason (Jun 19, 2011)

Madara & Kabuto discuss the next day's plan. Alliance does the same. 

Naruto arrives on the battlefield. Sasuke emerges and tells Madara he's ready..


----------



## Distance (Jun 19, 2011)

Selva said:


> Flashbacks are over (finally ) and more interesting things happening. Let's see what Kabuto and or Madara are up to.



Flash backs of what Kabuto and Madara have been up to.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Jun 19, 2011)

A lets Naruto and Bee go, but on the condition that he goes along with them. The three of them go off to fight. A tells Tsunade to pass this on to Shikaku. Tsunade nods.
Katsuya tells Shikaku, who is visibly annoyed at this. 

Madara gets a report from Zetsu, and teleports to the 3 guys.Then he warps them to block-world with his MS. Manga is over.

I mean seriously, that's the only logical outcome. Anything else is pnj.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jun 19, 2011)

Selva said:


> Flashbacks are over (finally ) and more interesting things happening. Let's see what Kabuto and or Madara are up to.



I wouldn't be too sure, there's about a 50/50 chance Raikage flashes back to his rematch with Minato.


----------



## jacamo (Jun 20, 2011)

whats the actual title of the new chapter?


----------



## blacksword (Jun 20, 2011)

> whats the actual title of the new chapter?


*Incarnation of Vengeance*


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jun 20, 2011)

If that is the real name. Then there like a 90% we will see Sasuke in this chapter.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Jun 20, 2011)

i dont think we will see sasuke yet



blacksword said:


> *Incarnation of Vengeance*



is this real name of the chapter?


----------



## Ghost14 (Jun 20, 2011)

blacksword said:


> *Incarnation of Vengeance*



I call shenanigans.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 20, 2011)

*Give me some fights dame......................*


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 20, 2011)

Boring flashback chapter awaits us . Crapp i realy hoped that Kishi will give RM Naruto some proper fight but i gues we have to wait for that. I wonder against who Naruto's hype battle will be


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 20, 2011)

I wouldn't be so fast to trust blacksword on this.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 20, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Boring flashback chapter awaits us . Crapp i realy hoped that Kishi will give RM Naruto some proper fight but i gues we have to wait for that. I wonder against who Naruto's hype battle will be



naruto does not get hype battle when he fights they are usually tough battles they are never easy.


----------



## Face (Jun 20, 2011)

blacksword is lying as usual.


----------



## Addy (Jun 20, 2011)

naruto will surpass minato................ in TNJ


----------



## Gabe (Jun 20, 2011)

so takls previews says naruto and a clash again and if he can out due the first. maybe A will hve naruto prove himself as bee did before he lets him go. should be interesting.


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (Jun 20, 2011)

takL said:


> hi addy and all!
> 
> from wsj #28 released today
> *
> ...



Yep, it looks like Naruto will have to prove himself to the Raikage by "out-speeding" him just like Minato did all those years ago. Some people (including myself ) already predicted that this would eventually happen so not a big surprise there, if it does indeed turn out this way.


----------



## Hexa (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't know.  The last time that preview said "Naruto and Raikage clash!", the entire chapter was a flashback (in which no Naruto clashing occurred).


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 20, 2011)

If that's true I'm eager for the spoilers , finally we'll have some decent speed feats from RM Naruto


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 20, 2011)

Neomaster121 said:


> well the introduction of sm mode was quite something
> the introduction of rm mode appart from when he speed blitz kisame (not remembering the broken ankle) has been dissappointing tbh



Now, now don't forget that SM was perfected before the Pain battle what we are seeing of RM is pretty much equal to this following page


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 20, 2011)

takL said:


> hi addy and all!
> 
> from wsj #28 released today
> 
> ...


I remember someone predicting this... 

Oh yeah, me 2 pages ago 


JuubiSage said:


> - A realizes Bee's power but is still isn't confident in Naruto
> - He wants Naruto to prove his power before letting him go to battle
> - Naruto charges KCM up and shows A what the Kyubi Jinchuriki is made of and A is impressed (flashback panel about Minato's speed)



This gonna be so awesome chapter


----------



## Arsecynic (Jun 20, 2011)

Predict 18-19 pages of flashback and 1 page of Naruto saying some bullshit.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jun 20, 2011)

> Originally Posted by takL
> hi addy and all!
> 
> from wsj #28 released today
> ...



Could some one please tell me when the last time this was right?


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, if A takes over training Naruto in high speed combat that would be awesome since he clearly showed that he's by far Naruto's superior in that regard so far, but I'll take those previews with a grain of salt. They are rarely if ever true.

I'm not sure but this ought to be the final chapter of the volume so it would be fitting if the Naruto vs A situation is completely resolved.


----------



## Hexa (Jun 20, 2011)

overlordofnobodies said:


> Could some one please tell me when the last time this was right?


I can tell you the last time it was wrong: two chapters ago.  Not sure what it said for last chapter.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 20, 2011)

overlordofnobodies said:


> Could some one please tell me when the last time this was right?



they usually end up being right just not right away. but i remember the one about asuma it was right it occurred the following week. but i doubt they will fight latter on so if it does not happen next chapter it would not happen latter on.


----------



## jso (Jun 20, 2011)

We should make a thread for these previews and note them all down every week, just to see if they do occur later on.


----------



## vered (Jun 20, 2011)

since 2 previews in a row indicated that naruto will face A one more time and will need to surpass him so i guess we'll probably see a challange by A to naruto to prove himself.
but i really want to see Nagato and Itachi again and Madara with a final page apperance by Sasuke.


----------



## jso (Jun 20, 2011)

Nagato and Itachi need a sitcom together. They're the most badass pair of bros ever. You jelly, Sasuke?

I think next week we'll see some movement on the other fronts and get our resolution to the Kage/Jinchuuriki standoff in this chapter, since it'll probably be the last one for the volume. Or maybe a panel or two of Madara or Kabuto or Shikaku just to segueway out.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 20, 2011)

I expect A finally decides to let Naruto and Bee go on ahead after realising there strong enough to defend  themselves and don't need too be protected. 

I also expect Sasuke to finally take off his bandages and head out to wreck shit up.


----------



## Distance (Jun 20, 2011)

vered said:


> since 2 previews in a row indicated that naruto will face A one more time and will need to surpass him so i guess we'll probably see a challange by A to naruto to prove himself.
> *but i really want to see Nagato and Itachi again and Madara with a final page apperance by Sasuke.*



Exactly! Boy am I getting bored with seeing the good guys. Bring the baddies back!


----------



## Friday (Jun 20, 2011)

Hopefully some Kabuto.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 20, 2011)

wonder if the night will be over soon maybe after naruto and bee go to the war it will be the morning already. or maybe not until the zetsus are found out. wonder what the case would be. about sasuke i dont think we will see him for a while maybe till after the war. by the way zetsu told sasuke when he opens his eyes he will see a new world. i think he never expected to use sauske in the war.


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 20, 2011)

vered said:


> but i really want to see Nagato and Itachi again and Madara with a final page apperance by Sasuke.



This is what i want as well


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 20, 2011)

vered said:


> *since 2 previews in a row indicated that naruto will face A one more time and will need to surpass him so i guess we'll probably see a challange by A to naruto to prove himself.*
> but i really want to see Nagato and Itachi again and Madara with a final page apperance by Sasuke.



I hope those previews turn out true, that A will like to challenge Naruto in order to prove himself that he can win the war. It would be good for Naruto testing out his new powers and so far he has shown to match Raikage's speed and endured most of Raikage's megaton punches.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 20, 2011)

Come on Nagato and Itachi!


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jun 20, 2011)

EMS Sasuke please.


----------



## Thor (Jun 20, 2011)

I would love to see more of Minato being perfect. It would be great to see if it was him who killed the 3rd Raikage.


----------



## dungsi27 (Jun 20, 2011)

Thor said:


> I would love to see more of Minato being perfect. It would be great to see if it was him who killed the 3rd Raikage.



Not sure Id like it.Minato was supposed to help bring peace,not to spread hatred and 3rd Raikage doenst seem to be a bad guy to me.


----------



## shintebukuro (Jun 21, 2011)

Seriously, FUCK any more Bee/Raikage/RM Naruto shit. We've been having this shit for weeks and it fucking sucks. We're supposed to be in the middle of a massive war, and I feel like I'm stuck in limbo between Bee/Raikage backstory and Zetsu clones attacking at night. Enough of this horse shit.

Either have Naruto do some epic shit that shows RM is a powerup far beyond SM (like most have expected), or let's move on. We have a Kazekage battle, a Tsuchikage battle, Sandaime Raikage, Nidaime Mizukage, 7 jinchuuriki's, Itachi and Nagato, Mizukage vs. Black Zetsu, and how about Madara's next step in his plan?


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 21, 2011)

dungsi27 said:


> Not sure Id like it.Minato was supposed to help bring peace,not to spread hatred and 3rd Raikage doenst seem to be a bad guy to me.



Well, the guy has probably killed hundreds of Shinobi's in various wars. Associating him with peace is....strange.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 21, 2011)

I hope for some Kabuto and Madara action.


----------



## Nimander (Jun 21, 2011)

It probably won't be this chapter, but I can easily see Naruto getting in touch with HQ and pinpointing the locations of the Zetsu Bunshins for the Allied forces to deal with.  

If for nothing else, Naruto would be valuable for eliminating the nighttime attrition currently going on.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 21, 2011)

shintebukuro said:


> Seriously, FUCK any more Bee/Raikage/RM Naruto shit. We've been having this shit for weeks and it fucking sucks. We're supposed to be in the middle of a massive war, and I feel like I'm stuck in limbo between Bee/Raikage backstory and Zetsu clones attacking at night. Enough of this horse shit.
> 
> Either have Naruto do some epic shit that shows RM is a powerup far beyond SM (like most have expected), or let's move on. We have a Kazekage battle, a Tsuchikage battle, Sandaime Raikage, Nidaime Mizukage, 7 jinchuuriki's, Itachi and Nagato, Mizukage vs. Black Zetsu, and how about Madara's next step in his plan?


No one wants to see those lame fodder Kage fight.

This is so much better, we get Naruto, A and Bee all in one spot.


----------



## Hexa (Jun 21, 2011)

The Kage are the _only_ Edo Tensei fight I'd like to see.  Well, I guess Hanzou and Kinkaku/Ginkaku fights seemed like they'd be cool at one point, but I was pretty sorely mistaken.  At least Hanzou had a nice backstory.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 21, 2011)

> The Kage are the only Edo Tensei fight I'd like to see. Well, I guess Hanzou and Kinkaku/Ginkaku fights seemed like they'd be cool at one point, but I was pretty sorely mistaken. At least Hanzou had a nice backstory.


Considering how Kishi treats Kumo's bros and Kumo village in general it would be no surprise if 3rd Raikage would turned out to be strongest Kage(surpassing even Hiruzen)


----------



## Cjones (Jun 21, 2011)

Ah, Hanzo. At least he went out beyond my expectations, kinda matched his legendary reputation.

Hopefully Madara or some more info on the jins. I mean currently we have four powerful characters in one spot, yet Kishi only doing something with three of them.


----------



## GunX2 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hexa said:


> The Kage are the _only_ Edo Tensei fight I'd like to see.  Well, I guess Hanzou and Kinkaku/Ginkaku fights seemed like they'd be cool at one point, but I was pretty sorely mistaken.  At least Hanzou had a nice backstory.



Kinkaku and Ginkaku was awesome.


----------



## auem (Jun 21, 2011)

backstory on kinkaku-ginkaku is yet to end..i bet kishi will show 2nd hokage vs kinkaku force at some point...


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 21, 2011)

Hexa said:


> The Kage are the _only_ Edo Tensei fight I'd like to see.  Well, I guess Hanzou and Kinkaku/Ginkaku fights seemed like they'd be cool at one point, but I was pretty sorely mistaken.  At least Hanzou had a nice backstory.



Agreed. The kages are the only really interesting ones to me as well. Both Itachi and Nagato are to me nothing more than been there done that. They have really nothing interesting left to offer. We know their backstories, we have seen their greatest skills. Anything else they show is nothing but service for their fans and I'm not one of them.

Gaara vs his father offers the chance to complete a major side character's development as we see him face the one who wanted to make him a monster.

And Onoki vs Muu is just interesting enough on account of the many high level jutsu those two could fling against each other. Which should be eyecandy enough for me.

I don't quite know yet about the 2nd Mizukage and the 3rd Raikage, it depends on whom the two will be fighting.


----------



## runsakurarun (Jun 21, 2011)

More flashbacks, because retrospect is always 20/20


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 21, 2011)

> *Incarnation of Vengeance*



Sounds like a chapter Sasuke would be in


----------



## Trent (Jun 21, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Sounds like a chapter Sasuke would be in



It sure does.  

I wouldn't mind seeing a little update on Sauce, at least see _some_ change from him twindling his thumbs in Madara's hideout.

I hope we focus on vilains for a while now, either see more of the chaos created by the Zetsu moles and Itachi/Nagato finally starting some shit; see a bit of Zetsu Vs Mizukage and/or what Madara is up to.

I can't say I care about any of the other Edo Zombies, this shit is getting old.

Sure, the kages in actions might be some decent eye candy but I don't care about them or, worse, of the other jinchuurikis.


----------



## calimike (Jun 21, 2011)

> Issue 29! Cover #Gintama #TORIKO #Reborn! #Nura #enigma have color pages.



*Spoiler*: __ 








Naruto spoiler is out tonight  See ya at 11pm


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 21, 2011)

Bad guys please. Even one page of someone. Sasuke would be fantastic around now, and I do suspect we will see him in the next few chapters.



auem said:


> i wonder how someone get issue 29 this early,when 28 is schedule to release on monday..!!!:amazed....moreover the same day editor declared he had done proof reading.!!..



The chapters we get are actually scheduled for the next week's official SJ release, which means we're technically getting them 4-5 days before they even hit the streets. It's why you have so many people on 2ch eagerly awaiting Ohana. They wouldn't care if she was releasing facts about a magazine that came out in their country 24 hours ago.

Maybe I'm delusional though. Someone correct me if I'm giving wrong info.


----------



## Lovely (Jun 21, 2011)

Its going to be out in 10 hours?


----------



## Corax (Jun 21, 2011)

I doubt that we ll see any drastic changes in the course of the next 2-3 chapters or so. I think that "night chapters" will last at least as long because alliance still has to deal with Zetsu spies.


----------



## FearTear (Jun 21, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Sounds like a chapter Sasuke would be in



Maybe the Incarnation of Vengeance is actually Minato who wanted revenge for what Kumo did to Kushina 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Corax (Jun 21, 2011)

No it is just a fake=).


----------



## mayumi (Jun 21, 2011)

Dont really care about the kage fights unless they give more history of konoha and its hokages. I would like to see jins though.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Jun 21, 2011)

Corax said:


> I doubt that we ll see any drastic changes in the course of the next 2-3 chapters or so. I think that "night chapters" will last at least as long because alliance still has to deal with Zetsu spies.



This. Next chapter might wind up giving Shikaku some panels.


----------



## Hitt (Jun 21, 2011)

Considering the clusterfuck this "war" has become, I'm surprised anyone wants to see any more of it.  

I mean, at this point, Naruto has joined the other two in "The Big Three" in having a shitty time-wasting war that ended up as padding more than anything else.  

Bring on Sasuke vs Naruto already and let's get this nonsense over with.


----------



## shintebukuro (Jun 21, 2011)

Hitt said:


> Considering the clusterfuck this "war" has become, I'm surprised anyone wants to see any more of it.
> 
> I mean, at this point, Naruto has joined the other two in "The Big Three" in having a shitty time-wasting war that ended up as padding more than anything else.
> 
> Bring on Sasuke vs Naruto already and let's get this nonsense over with.



You uh...don't want to see all the jinchuurikis and kages fight? You want that all to be dropped like it never happened, and just move on?


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 21, 2011)

Do you think that WSJ Preview will have Naruto clash with Raikage once more? I can only think that A still doubts Naruto's ability despite getting beat up by Bee, he would like to challenge Naruto to prove himself that he can win the war.


----------



## Mofo (Jun 21, 2011)

Flashback to when Rasengan was created.
Would love to see some Nagato/Itachi, to be honest I'd be glad to see anything other than Raikage.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jun 21, 2011)

I get the feeling that, after this intermission, this war is going to go to another level.


----------



## auem (Jun 21, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Bad guys please. Even one page of someone. Sasuke would be fantastic around now, and I do suspect we will see him in the next few chapters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol...you didn't understand my question...read it carefully...


----------



## Hitt (Jun 21, 2011)

shintebukuro said:


> You uh...don't want to see all the jinchuurikis and kages fight? You want that all to be dropped like it never happened, and just move on?



Considering what I've seen so far?  Sure.  

Just like that Kakashi "rampage" that we're never going to see.  

It looks like Kishi is already bored with this stupid war he's created.  If the WRITER is bored with something, then why should the reader give a damn?  Just move on already.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 21, 2011)

Mofo said:


> Flashback to when Rasengan was created.
> Would love to see some Nagato/Itachi, to be honest I'd be glad to see anything other than Raikage.



i doubt their will be a flashback on how the rasengan was created cause bee did not know who created the rasengan until naruto told him the 4th created it. so i think he never showed it to the kumo brothers.


----------



## p33man (Jun 21, 2011)

If this has more flashbacks featuring borderline-homo fist pounding and lariat bullshit I willl............oh wait, who am I kidding? This will likely occur again.


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 21, 2011)

shintebukuro said:


> You uh...don't want to see all the jinchuurikis and kages fight? You want that all to be dropped like it never happened, and just move on?



None of the other Jins(save the 4th Mizukage) actually managed to control their Bijuu, so how fun would it be to see 5 pokemons do Bijuu ball AoE attacks? Im interested if they show some new jutsu, not if they spam the same shit we have seen before.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 21, 2011)

the only kages i want to see fight are mu and the 2nd mizukage. mu because of his dust tech and the 2nd mizukage because he was strong enough to kill mu even if he died to. also i want to see what black zetsu is capable of. i really don't care about gaara and his dad. the 3rd raikage will probably fight A and i don't think it would be that great both probably fight the same way. wonder who the 2nd mizukage will fight though maybe Ao.


Hitt said:


> Considering what I've seen so far?  Sure.
> 
> Just like that Kakashi "rampage" that we're never going to see.
> 
> It looks like Kishi is already bored with this stupid war he's created.  If the WRITER is bored with something, then why should the reader give a damn?  Just move on already.



i think people got obsessed with the kakashi rampage. because the zombies so far have only fought people with some sort of connection to them and kakashi had none with the bloodlimit guys and the 7 swordsmen i always figured we would not see the conclusion of that until suigetsu showed up and fought the swordsmen. cause he is connected to them and one is his brother. and juggo would show up to fight kimimarro.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 21, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Do you think that WSJ Preview will have Naruto clash with Raikage once more? I can only think that A still doubts Naruto's ability despite getting beat up by Bee, he would like to challenge Naruto to prove himself that he can win the war.



Well, as much importance as A puts in the bijuudama it shouldn't be a surprise if he insists on Naruto mastering it and all the other abilities the kyuubi chakra grants him.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Jun 21, 2011)

i want that Madara appears, kills A and takes Bee, then we should see Naruto's rampage


----------



## Ukoku (Jun 21, 2011)

After realizing how blind he was to Bee's growth, A will begin to question his own stance on this matter and will issue a challenge to Naruto. If Naruto does well A will allow Naruto and Bee to take part in the war. 

I think he will still be a little uneasy about it at first, but will become more confident in the decision when they actually take part in the war (When Naruto is able to sense the clones or when they have their first battle).


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 21, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Maybe the Incarnation of Vengeance is actually Minato who wanted revenge for what Kumo did to Kushina
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I'd bang my head throught a wall if that happened.  I really hope we won't have more Minato/Raikage&B flashbacks.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 21, 2011)

More speed feats.

Yup. Lol. Ok, Ive given up on speed on more speed feats. Time for a fight.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 21, 2011)

I hope we get to see more of Minato and his speed! It's the most interesting subject in this manga! How will he fare in another bout with Raikage in terms of speed? It's just anyone's guess!


----------



## YMICrazy (Jun 21, 2011)

Srsly? Usually I do not mind flashbacks but this is making me impatient. He pretty much stated in one chapter that Minato was a BAMF and we do not need more chapters. We get it already. Sheesh I just want to move on from this little interaction because I know it is not going anywhere. I mean we all knew it was only a matter of time before A was convinced to let them through but he really took his time with it.


----------



## jso (Jun 21, 2011)

lol some of you guys need to chill the fuck out. We'll definitely see Minato atleast one more time. The flashbacks are in a series telling a mini-story and we havent reached their endpoint yet. A and Bee have reached their resolution but A and Naruto are still left and it'll probably be paralleled with A and Minato oncemore. 

I'd say Kishi is handling it the best way, in the grand scheme of things. It wont feel glossed over on the re-read. Just for now it's a little patience-testing.


----------



## Grimzilla (Jun 21, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Well, as much importance as A puts in the bijuudama it shouldn't be a surprise if he insists on Naruto mastering it and all the other abilities the kyuubi chakra grants him.



If we learned anything from those flashbacks is that A really wants to kill Naruto cause his Minato's son.

He maybe able to accept B's strength NOW, but he's still trying to get rid of Naruto, he doesn't care.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 21, 2011)

ShockDragoon said:


> If we learned anything from those flashbacks is that A really wants to kill Naruto cause his Minato's son.
> 
> He maybe able to accept B's strength NOW, but he's still trying to get rid of Naruto, he doesn't care.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCrjLVSapII[/YOUTUBE]

A doesn't have a grudge against Naruto because of Minato. He clearly respected Minato


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 21, 2011)

the more good boys chapters we get, it gets more explicit how the bad guys are what really keeps this manga still good...


----------



## FearTear (Jun 21, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> the more good boys chapters we get, it gets more explicit how the bad guys are what really keeps this manga still good...



Why?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 21, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Why?


dunno, maybe because good boy only chapters can be boring as hell


----------



## blacksword (Jun 21, 2011)

Bad guys are always more interesting because they are usually surrounded by mystery and often have cool personality. Good guys are boring due to their predictibility and mediocrity.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 21, 2011)

I thought what made a good overall manga was a balance between both...

Killer Bee and Naruto are hilarious. I'm enjoying seeing them. Surprised this little encounter has lasted so long though; hopefully it doesn't last the ENTIRE chapter this week.


----------



## Distance (Jun 21, 2011)

Raiden said:


> I thought what made a good overall manga was a balance between both...
> 
> Killer Bee and Naruto are hilarious. I'm enjoying seeing them. Surprised this little encounter has lasted so long though; hopefully it doesn't last the ENTIRE chapter this week.



it's good to have a balance but it does feel a bit stretched now in terms of the good characters. the flashbacks of good characters also adds to the pain, but i'm not saying that these Minato flashbacks were not entertaining though.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 21, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> the more good boys chapters we get, it gets more explicit how the bad guys are what really keeps this manga still good...


This.


Raiden said:


> I thought what made a good overall manga was a balance between both...



That's exactly it, the balance is nonexistent.
On the bad guy side, we have the clear-cut villains Madara, Kabuto, Zetsu and Sasuke.
On the good guy side, we have the rest of the world. Especially Minato, who lectures his opponents on good family values after a short skirmish during which he dominates  

The villains, while not absolutely completely 100% evil themselves, are atleast a breath of fresh air in this constant clusterfuck of...


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 21, 2011)

Raiden said:


> I thought what made a good overall manga was a balance between both...
> 
> Killer Bee and Naruto are hilarious. I'm enjoying seeing them. Surprised this little encounter has lasted so long though; hopefully it doesn't last the ENTIRE chapter this week.


its about the balance

i meant the more good guys ONLY chapters, the more we see how the bad guys are what still make it good (good + good = boring/good vs evil = interesting)

dont get me wrong, i dont mind naruto and bee, i mind it being ONLY naruto and bee, its boring, its not interesting, it doesnt make the plot move enough as it should, its getting to stretched, we need good vs bad interaction, but i mean, the main bad ones, not the "good that got edo tensei'd"

how long have we had good vs good after we got kabuto playing? the few "bad tensei'd" were filler or got trolled

the only sign of a true bad guy interacting with the good ones was madara attacking to get kin and jin, white zetsu unfortunately got overused

i couldnt really give a shit about what A thinks right now, since its so obviously explicit that he is wrong, duh, why make naruto fight him while zetsu is making a fest during the night? lets move on, this forced character development is overdone, kishi seems too lost in this war if you ask me

thats why i want it to go straight to the point, give me sasuke, give me madara, give me itachi and nagato, and then yes, i will be interested in seeing naruto interecting, but with THEM, not the raikage, bee, tsunade or whatever

bring me villains that are deeply linked to naruto himself and the plot, and then this will be a truly interesting war


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Jun 21, 2011)

this volume ends with next chapter i think, i predict next volume covers Edo Wars Part 2 (plus sasuke's ems)


----------



## jso (Jun 21, 2011)

I hope there's a volume with the Swordsmen on the cover. Shit would be fucking boss.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 21, 2011)

I want Kabuto


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 21, 2011)

I want more Naruto vs Raikage and Raikage vs Minato , the battle with their Kage Title on the line


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 21, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> Whats so funny about them, there not Spider-Man or Deadpool funny I can tell you that.


Their only funny when they're together, that's all.


----------



## Harbour (Jun 21, 2011)

i hope on a battle of kages. naruto is boring. 
kishi, give us a more flashbacks


----------



## Judecious (Jun 21, 2011)

Naruto vs Nagato+Itachi


----------



## Lovely (Jun 21, 2011)

calimike said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lovely said:


> Its going to be out in 10 hours?



At first calimike said it would be out in 10 hours (which is at 6 pm eastern time) but then he edited his post to say 11 pm =/  I'm not sure if he lives in a different time zone or not, but he basically said spoilers would be out today and not in the morning.


----------



## Distance (Jun 21, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Naruto vs Nagato+Itachi



Mind Blasting!


----------



## xXHancockXx (Jun 21, 2011)

I hope, Naruto and Bee will go ahead while Nagato+Itachi confront Tsunade+Raikage. This would be awesome!


----------



## Hexa (Jun 21, 2011)

There's no need to agonize "spoilers now!!" and stuff.


----------



## うずまきナルト (Jun 21, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> ^^ I was saying 10 minutes until the spoiler of Naruto surpassing Minato while fighting A



How does Naruto surpass Minato while fighting A? It's never been said that A was superior to Minato. *kanye shrug* I guess you're just the type to overrate accomplishments and abilities.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 21, 2011)

Naruto already surpassed Minato
Yeah B*tch, lol. Let me be at peace with my opinion alright? No need for an argument.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 21, 2011)

うずまきナルト said:


> How does Naruto surpass Minato while fighting A? It's never been said that A was superior to Minato. *kanye shrug* I guess you're just the type to overrate accomplishments and abilities.



Look mate surpass in terms os strategy/speed/striking . 

Show me a page of Minato actually hurting A .. So Naruto will surpass his father and actually speedblitz A and hit him through his shroud .. I just said that because the spoilers we got it had something like " will Naruto surpass the 4th" ..

First read every comment before coming in and barging please .


----------



## kingcools (Jun 21, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Look mate surpass in terms os strategy/speed/striking .
> 
> Show me a page of Minato actually hurting A .. So Naruto will surpass his father and actually speedblitz A and hit him through his shroud .. I just said that because the spoilers we got it had something like " will Naruto surpass the 4th" ..
> 
> First read every comment before coming in and barging please .



show me a panel wher minato gets hit in real life(narutos inner world doesnt count). Oh, there is none.
Minato wasnt touched ever.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 21, 2011)

You guys can't really read . I like Minato , he is my second favorite character after Naruto . But Naruto *will surpass him once more* , and why do I say surpass him once more ? Because the *author * already told us he's been surpassed , but of course not in every department and I think now is the time to finally surpass him in every subject .

I'm not saying Minato is weak or Raikage is stronger than him, *in my opinion (and author's) Minato is stronger than A * . But Naruto will surpass him if the spoiler is true , is it hard to understand ?

And btw he was hit by a piece of wood during a explosion


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm hoping for badguys to make an appearance this chapter, like madara/kabuto/zetsu/edo's/sasuke. The good guys are just so god damn fucking boring in this manga for some reason. Everything about them just sucks. 1. they don't look appealing 2. boring jutsus 3. annoying and 4. they just suck.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jun 21, 2011)

T-Bag said:


> I'm hoping for badguys to make an appearance this chapter, like madara/kabuto/zetsu/edo's/sasuke. The good guys are just so god damn fucking boring in this manga for some reason. Everything about them just sucks. 1. they don't look appealing 2. boring jutsus 3. annoying and 4. they just suck.



Agreed. For some reason, to be really good, you usually have to be really Naive and simple in this manga. Can be subverted, but are the people thought about really good???

That is another thing, why are so many of these grey area folk acting like they don't kill for money.Kakashi... you are a reformed killer
Perhaps that is why he isn't blowing a gasket like the kids.
With Sasuke, it's business as usual.


As for predictions, the jinchuuriki are aided by the kage. Rather than staying inside for no real reason, A and Tsunade get some sense and realize they are a lot more useful supplementing them.

Naruto+Tsunade= Someone to heal him, and guard when he is becoming a sage.

A+B= Kage level, tag team wrasslin extravaganza!!! Tickets sold at the amphitheater. by yours NOW!


----------



## うずまきナルト (Jun 21, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> You guys can't really read . I like Minato , he is my second favorite character after Naruto . But Naruto *will surpass him once more* , and why do I say surpass him once more ? Because the *author * already told us he's been surpassed , but of course not in every department and I think now is the time to finally surpass him in every subject .
> 
> I'm not saying Minato is weak or Raikage is stronger than him, *in my opinion (and author's) Minato is stronger than A * . But Naruto will surpass him if the spoiler is true , is it hard to understand ?
> 
> And btw he was hit by a piece of wood during a explosion



To my recollection, Naruto only surpassed Minato in the Sage arts. *Kanye Shrug*


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jun 21, 2011)

うずまきナルト said:


> To my recollection, Naruto only surpassed Minato in the Sage arts. *Kanye Shrug*



And the art of the multi-handed, elemental rasengan.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 21, 2011)

This could be the moment for Kishi to give a massively badass moment with these four characters hell even two.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 21, 2011)

It does seem that I don't have too say anything because it was already answered .

But I'll complete , Naruto surpassed Minato in terms of Taijutsu , Strength , Ninjutsu and Stamina .

Now all we want is speed


----------



## Sagitta (Jun 21, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> It does seem that I don't have too say anything because it was already answered .
> 
> But I'll complete , Naruto surpassed Minato in terms of Taijutsu , Strength , Ninjutsu and Stamina .
> 
> Now all we want is speed



Dont you dare forget the bijuu bomb sir!


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 21, 2011)

Bijuu Bomb / RM / SM / FRS / Fuuton : Rasengan it's all included in Ninjutsu, I would never forget them


----------



## John Connor (Jun 21, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> It does seem that I don't have too say anything because it was already answered .
> 
> But I'll complete , Naruto surpassed Minato in terms of Taijutsu , Strength , Ninjutsu and Stamina .
> 
> Now all we want is speed


every negative remark about Minato has been proven false

example:
"Madara saw through everything I did"

"with the raiton armor A is faster than Minato"

"Naruto surpassed all previous generations"

"Oro was the first choice"


----------



## jso (Jun 21, 2011)

Orochimaru _was_ the first choice for Hiruzen's successor. He was a whole generation older than Minato. Hiruzen didnt choose him because he had obvious darkness within him and was hoping he'd change over time up until he had to escape the village. And with that Jiraiya was also lost due to his quest to retrieve Orochimaru.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 21, 2011)

John Connor said:


> every negative remark about Minato has been proven false
> 
> example:
> "Madara saw through everything I did"
> ...



You guys I'm a Minato fan but Minato is not better at every stat than Naruto .

I know all those things but please tell me what does that have to do with Naruto ?

Naruto is better at Taijutsu (Frog Katas ) , Ninjutsu ( Bijuu Bomb / FRS / SM / RM / TKB ) , Strenght ( in base he can break stone and in SM he can toss Boss summons ) and Stamina ( I don't have to explain this ) . 

So Minato is better at everyother thing , he's better at Seals ( obviously ) , Genjutsu ( it's unknown but he problably has better chakra control , even tho now Naruto can control Kyuubi's chakra but I'll still give him this one ) , Speed ( obvious reasons ) and Inteligence ( obvious reasons ) .

So they're pretty much equal in general .. So now if Kishi makes Naruto surpass his father in speed he'll finally surpass him generally , because he'll be better at more areas than Minato . It doesn't mean he'll be better at every single thing , but he *has and he will* surpass Minato without a doubt . 

I hope I don't have to repeat myself again for the third time.


----------



## Thor (Jun 21, 2011)

kingcools said:


> show me a panel wher minato gets hit in real life(narutos inner world doesnt count). Oh, there is none.
> Minato wasnt touched ever.



Exactly. Minato (You can fuck my bitch) only injury was when he purposely sacrificed himself to save Naruto.

Perfecto Namikaze is the best


----------



## Mofo (Jun 21, 2011)

jso said:


> Orochimaru _was_ the first choice for Hiruzen's successor. He was a whole generation older than Minato. Hiruzen didnt choose him because he had obvious darkness within him and was hoping he'd change over time up until he had to escape the village. And with that Jiraiya was also lost due to his quest to retrieve Orochimaru.



Manga pages please, I don't recall anybody ever stating  Orochimaru was the first in line of succession.

By the way Naruto has already surpassed Minato in most categories.

Summoning = Minato's best feat was summoning Gamabunta, Naruto was able to summon 3 Giant frogs + 2 elder frogs
Taijutsu = Kawazu Kumite means a lot of pain for anybody going melee against Naruto and with TKB the teleport factor is nil
Strenght =   Naruto throws giant Rhinos, I don't know how Minato is in this regard
Ninjutsu = Minato developed Rasengan and  Hirashin, Naruto did what Minato couldn't by developing fuuton Rasengan and achieved the apex of form and spatial recomposition with FSR.
Fuuinjutsu: this goes to  Minato, bear in mind that Naruto did use a RS seal and might get some Uzumaki skills (it's his lineage after all)
Chakra: Naruto obviously
Speed: Goes to Minato, but RM is not that far. Also I doubt SM would be that slow compared to Raikage. Minato does have the teleporting advantage but Naruto can create hundreds of bunshins (according to chapter 499 he can now bypass the sage mode limit and is able to enter it within instants).
Genjutsu: Minato is probably better at casting them,  but Naruto has access to frog song,  he is a Jinchuriki and he's just become a sensor ninja.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't predict Oonoki, Gaara and Temari vs. Edo Kages  /reverse psychology


----------



## blacksword (Jun 21, 2011)

> every negative remark about Minato has been proven false
> 
> example:
> "Madara saw through everything I did"
> ...


You forgot to mention negative remark that has been proven right

"Madara's S/T is better than Hiraishin"

"Raikage was speaking of Hiraishin when he admited inferiority in speed department"


----------



## jso (Jun 21, 2011)

Damn, came in here to see a fake spoiler by Blacksword and any ensuing hilarity caused by said trolling. Thoroughly disappointed


----------



## うずまきナルト (Jun 21, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> It does seem that I don't have too say anything because it was already answered .
> 
> But I'll complete , Naruto surpassed Minato in terms of Taijutsu , Strength , Ninjutsu and Stamina .
> 
> Now all we want is speed



I'm sorry, but I don't care about what you think. We're talking about when the manga said Naruto surpassed Minato, and when that toad said it, he was referring to the Sage Arts. That's the only canon in which Naruto has surpassed Minato. Quite frankly, this new Naruto still cannot defeat Tobi (prior to gaining the Rinnegan). Speed is the most important feat and Minato still has that on him, and Minato's side jutsus are still superior.

And another thing, Speed = Taijutsu, so if Naruto hasn't surpassed Minato in speed... then how is he surpassing him in Taijutsu? I thought Kishi made it a point since part 1, that who ever is faster is better in taijutsu. *Kanye Shrug*




jso said:


> Orochimaru _was_ the first choice for Hiruzen's successor. He was a whole generation older than Minato. Hiruzen didnt choose him because he had obvious darkness within him and was hoping he'd change over time up until he had to escape the village. And with that Jiraiya was also lost due to his quest to retrieve Orochimaru.



Hiruzen *wanted *Orochimaru to succeed him.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 21, 2011)

I hope no more flashbacks and that Naruto vs. Raikage will be not a lariat battle. And, in the last page, the beginning of the edo kages fight


----------



## Prototype (Jun 22, 2011)

I have the feeling we'll see one of the major villains this chapter. Perhaps even Sasuke. Kishi placing the EMS reveal soon after this confrontation would be a good choice, IMO.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jun 22, 2011)

A: *looks down in shame.* "You...mumble,mumble".

B: "What you say, bruh? You giving me a reply? can't hear you dood, this ain't no lie."

A: "You can go!...Alright."

Naruto: "Yahoo!!!"

B: "But we are going with you! You good with that, Hokage?"

Tsunade: "I sure am." *she catches naruto in a hug*
Alright naruto... Let's get to the battlefield! NARUTO!!! *naruto's head buried in tsunade's busom*

Naruto: "You're soft, granny..." *Punched a couple of kilometers*

Tsunade: "Now I got my hit in!"

A: *whispers to B* "He's lucky..."

B: Yo bro, Hokage's the shit, I would take a hit, just to feel her..

Naruto: *Runs back* "Why did you hit me-ttebayo?! Okay, guys. Lets go.
Off to the battlefield."

Tsunade: "We need a battle plan first, naruto."
Since you are a sage, We will keep you in the middle in our formation.
Raikage and B in front, since they are fastest, You in the middle so you can focus on sage mode, and me in the back to heal and defend against threats.
When you are in sage mode, move closer to them, when you loose it, Use kyuubi mode to retreat.

*EVERYONE AGREES*.

B: Now that everyone is in agreement, Lets commemorate this with a fist-bump.
*FOUR-WAY BROFIST *


Part two, Sasuke arrives...


----------



## blacksword (Jun 22, 2011)

EMS Madara is stated to be able to rapestomp Kage Summit without any much trouble. Imagine EMS Sasuke's power who's potential is greater than Madara's.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Jun 22, 2011)

Two pages of the conflict between Naruto and company being resolved. Then we move on.

Nagato and Itachi get ready to face an army of alliance ninjas. 

We then move onto Sasuke's reveal and his EMS, and then Madara tells Sasuke to follow him.

We go back to Bee and Naruto, Sasuke appears Naruto and Sauce start fighting while Madara confronts Bee. Chapter ends.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 22, 2011)

'bout time my Homie Naruto combines SM and Kyuubi's chakra. Ive been vouching for it too long.


----------



## Summers (Jun 22, 2011)

NO MORE WANKING FOR MINATO. 

I dont want to see him anymore, unless he is going to show something new. If he is just going to shunshin and Hirashin around some more then that will suck.

Naruto needs feats. Last chapter 1 armed Raikage tossed bee into Naruto and made naruto look like a chump.

I don care if Naruto isn't giving his all, if he isn't  I want him to.
Use some chakra arms,
go into sage mode and use frog katas, 
pull a fuuton dust storm out his ass 

Something. Make Naruto look cool or impressive. I want to feel like this guy could really end a war by himself. Because right now even with bee's help he is being impeded by 1 kage.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 22, 2011)

No more flashbacks.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 22, 2011)

Spoilers will be out in 4 hours


----------



## Sagitta (Jun 22, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> Hopefully something entirely different.
> 
> I've had enough of the Kumo brothers for a while.



Yeah, nuffa dat home home homeboy!


----------



## Nimander (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow.  No one's posted in here in an hour-and-a-half?

Dead Telegrams are dead.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 22, 2011)

> Wow. No one's posted in here in an hour-and-a-half?
> 
> Dead Telegrams are dead.


manga is boring now. 

Until Kabuto's Edo Tensei will be taken out completely and thereby reducing the number of characters prior to introducion of Edo there will be nothing to discuss.


----------



## Selva (Jun 22, 2011)

There should be more discussion when the spoilers are out hopefully.
Enough of this useless encounter. I hope we get done with this as quickly as possible. Let A let them pass or whatever, I want things to start moving again :/


----------



## Judecious (Jun 22, 2011)

Nimander said:


> Wow.  No one's posted in here in an hour-and-a-half?
> 
> Dead Telegrams are dead.



The manga hasn't been delivering

Also no spoilers.

I really hope Naruto can finally show something.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 22, 2011)

Nimander said:


> Wow.  No one's posted in here in an hour-and-a-half?
> 
> Dead Telegrams are dead.


This is what happens when nothing exciting is happening.


----------



## Agony (Jun 22, 2011)

Hope we get to see what happens between killerbee and minato.the flashback fight surely isn't over yet.


----------



## Kurushimi (Jun 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> EMS Madara is stated to be able to rapestomp Kage Summit without any much trouble. Imagine EMS Sasuke's power who's potential is greater than Madara's.



Sasuke doesn't have Kyuubi at his disposal... part of EMS Madaras reputation is due to fact that he can summon/control Kyuubi.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 22, 2011)

Raikage sees the light just in time for Itachi and Nagato to arrive and start fucking shit up.

Then it's the two Jinchuurikis plus the two Kages versus Akatsuki's finest.

Gentlemen, an epic confrontation draws nigh.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 22, 2011)

Kishi won't take advantage of such an opportunity, but I could be wrong.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 22, 2011)

> Sasuke doesn't have Kyuubi at his disposal... part of EMS Madaras reputation is due to fact that he can summon/control Kyuubi.


nope. Tsuchikage wondered why Madara was using roundabout tactics despite knowing that Madara had no Kyuibi at that time.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> nope. Tsuchikage wondered why Madara was using roundabout tactics despite knowing that Madara had no Kyuibi at that time.


Madara's entire power is the Kyubi. That seems to be his entire offensive power and why he has such a reputation.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 22, 2011)

> Madara's entire power is the Kyubi. That seems to be his entire offensive power and why he has such a reputation.


lolwhat? Madara's power is EMS and that's why his has such reputation. He probably pulled out Kyubi into the battlefield to counter Shodai's multiplie bijuu controlling. True story.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> lolwhat? Madara's power is EMS and that's why his has such reputation. He probably pulled out Kyubi into the battlefield to counter Shodai's multiplie bijuu controlling. True story.


The only thing we know is that he can control the Kyubi. Hashirama probably never USED his Biju in battle, he probably sealed them after he gained control of them. We saw from the flashback with Kushina that Madara's main offensive power is Kyubi.


----------



## Addy (Jun 22, 2011)

i predict:

raikage: blah blah blah you shall not pass blah 

naruto:  blah blah blah beleive in me blah 

raikage: blah blah blah no blah 

naruto:  blah blah blah beleive in me blah 

raikage: blah blah your like the fourth hokage blah blah blah ok you shall pass blah


----------



## blacksword (Jun 22, 2011)

> The only thing we know is that he can control the Kyubi. Hashirama probably never USED his Biju in battle, he probably sealed them after he gained control of them. We saw from the flashback with Kushina that Madara's main offensive power is Kyubi.


no it was stated in the databook that Hashirama used bijuus in battle. And Madara EMS offensive jutsu are still unknown, but judging by Tsuchikage's words it was enough to destory whole Kage Summit.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> no it was stated in the databook that Hashirama used bijuus in battle. And Madara EMS offensive jutsu are still unknown, but judging by Tsuchikage's words it was enough to destory whole Kage Summit.


Source? Show in the databook that Hashirama used his Biju in battle.



> ain text
> 
> Once, there was an age of war, when shinobi would engage in violent conflicts... There was a clan of largely unrivaled power, whose fame roared like thunder among the nations. They were the Senju clan of the Forest. Their leader was none else but Senju Hashirama, the man who put an end to a world of fierce battles and carnage. He could use his very unique Mokuton ninjutsu at will, and on top of boasting outstanding power as a shinobi, he was no doubt a rare hero, whose great benevolence helped settle the disputes among multiple nations.
> 
> ...



Nothing said that he used his Biju in battle.


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

spoi.ers out!!!!!!!!!!
naruto!!!!
and madara!!!!!!
naruto surpassed raikage?????
madara did somthing???/


----------



## Addy (Jun 22, 2011)

yugito is here


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

madara used yugito as a new pane????
madara is going to use the pain bodies himself?
omgomgomg
naruto seems to show somthing?
learns from raikage?


----------



## Neomaster121 (Jun 22, 2011)

naruto turns into the yellow flash and raikage teaches him somthing 

YAY


----------



## Kuromaku (Jun 22, 2011)

A new Pain?  A new Pain?  As in a new Six Paths of Pain?

Oh my-

Oh Jashin-

Yes!  Yes!!  Fuck Yes!!!

MOTHERFUCKING PAIN MOTHERFUCKERS!!!11


----------



## Selva (Jun 22, 2011)

Spoilers sound cool omg pek


----------



## Addy (Jun 22, 2011)

create a new pain? use a jinchriki for that? 

i want to see yugito


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 22, 2011)

Does Madara become the next Pein or is he creating a new one?

I'm confused.


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

madara creates new 6th path of pain???


----------



## blacksword (Jun 22, 2011)

> Source? Show in the databook that Hashirama used his Biju in battle.


Databook 3:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Of all his considerable talents, it was this ability in particular that made Hashirama unparalleled in the shinobi world, so much so that he is regarded as one of the few people capable of completely controlling a tailed beast.




and in this picture seal with 7 swords in it indicate that Hashirama was going to summon 7 tailed beasts.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jun 22, 2011)

I miss Yahiko.  It just wouldn't feel like Pain without him.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Databook 3:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


...you do realize that says NOTHING about actually USING the Biju in battle right?


> and in this picture seal with 7 swords in it indicate that Hashirama was going to summon 7 tailed beasts.


IMG tags needed. And that's your logic?


----------



## Faustus (Jun 22, 2011)

Wut? Using jins to create a new Pain? So no new awesome jins' abilities? How it is even possible to modify an ET body?


----------



## Addy (Jun 22, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Does Madara become the next Pein or is he creating a new one?
> 
> I'm confused.



he creates a new darth vader wannabe


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

we need a better translation to this.


----------



## Penance (Jun 22, 2011)

Sounds BOSS, it does...


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Jun 22, 2011)

maybe he is makiing all jinchurikis a new pain


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 22, 2011)

Another Pein Rikudou for Naruto to beat 

Yay


----------



## Kuromaku (Jun 22, 2011)

Addy said:


> he creates a new darth vader wannabe



I thought that was supposed to be Sasuke's role.


----------



## UchihaSage (Jun 22, 2011)

shit lol
edo jinchuuriki's + pain jinchuuriki's

jinchuuriki checklist:-
naruto
killer bee
gaara
3 alive jins

6 dead jnins

6 paths of pain = 6 dead bodies
madara has the bodies

will he put the bijuus inside them lol??

6 paths of bijuu pain LOL
+ 6 edo jins
wtf lol you mad kishi!!


----------



## Selva (Jun 22, 2011)

I R confused. I thought Madara will use the Jins ET to make new paths of pain (like the one Nagato used. Animal path, human path... etc). But the spoiler is confusing


----------



## Guanaco-san (Jun 22, 2011)

I guess now that Madara/Tobi has the rinnengan he is able to control dead bodies as Pain used to do. Wondering if the jinchikuris will be able to use their abilities of if they will become a specific path. 
and naruto turning into the yellow flash?! I guess we still a more detailed description about that.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 22, 2011)

Bossdara back at it


----------



## blacksword (Jun 22, 2011)

> ...you do realize that says NOTHING about actually USING the Biju in battle right?


lolwtf? Controlling bijuus in battle *made* Hashirama unparralleled. It's simple logic. 



> IMG tags needed. And that's your logic?


fixed. It's just strongly implied


----------



## Kuromaku (Jun 22, 2011)

So if Madara is the new Pain master, then that means that the main body is not only intangible, but also capable of moving faster than a wheelchair.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Jun 22, 2011)

UchihaSage said:


> shit lol
> edo jinchuuriki's + pain jinchuuriki's
> 
> jinchuuriki checklist:-
> ...



shitt!!!


----------



## Marsala (Jun 22, 2011)

Presumably Madara is giving the jinchuuriki to Nagato to pilot, otherwise they wouldn't be "Pain". That makes Nagato relevant again. Despite his power, he's useless as long as he can't move. All he can do is shove people away, and I guess he could make Chibaku Tensei (assuming that he didn't draw on Gedou Mazou for his super-jutsu).


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jun 22, 2011)

Madara stealing Nagato's Swag 

cant wait when Kabuto fucks him over with his 6 paths


----------



## Nimander (Jun 22, 2011)

Soooo....wait a minute.

Madara is actually bringing back the Six Paths?



The Shinobi Army is fucked.  I know he can't be blamed since he didn't know, but Raikage insisting that Naruto and Bee stay off the battlefield sounds like the height of retardation with this new knowledge being released.  

The "good guys" managed to get their forces halved in ONE DAY, are getting nerfed overnight by Zetsu clones, and have yet to face the Kages, Jinchuurikis, Itachi, Nagato and now the reincarnated Six Paths.  

Madara really wasn't bluffing when he implied he had a solid battle plan already to Kabuto.


----------



## FearTear (Jun 22, 2011)

> what a surprise, naruto teaches raikage about faith (translator's opinion:- tnj strikes again)



My reaction
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RA06Z5e1ZFc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

narto became the new yellow flash?what does that  mean?


----------



## gaiver (Jun 22, 2011)

this is just ohana's quick summary right? it sounds so jumbled...


----------



## Faustus (Jun 22, 2011)

UchihaSage said:


> madara has the bodies



No he doesn't. ET bodies are not real. He can't stab them with rods to transimt his power. Otherwise it's a retcon


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 22, 2011)

Hooooly fucking shit o_O

So Madara creates his own Pain Rikudou using the Jinchuriki bodies? That's freaking awesome! So now we have 2x of each Jinchuriki running around: Pain and Edo Jins?



vered said:


> narto became the new yellow flash?what does that  mean?


Sounds like a speed feat to me. Maybe he finally shows A what KCM can do?

Anyway sounds like 10/10 chapter already :]


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 22, 2011)

How is Madara using the Jinnchuuriki to create the six paths anew if they're dead and being used as Edo Tenseis on the battlefield? Does he have their real bodies still? Eyeballs and corpses. All right then.


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

madara creates the new rikudou pein but with the realm powers?or with their bijuu powers?or with both of them?


----------



## Marsala (Jun 22, 2011)

Sucks for the jinchuuriki if they're just going to be part of a new Pain. Way to not have your individuality be relevant.

Maybe they'll get to keep their special abilities and even their personalities while being piloted.


----------



## Addy (Jun 22, 2011)

Kuromaku said:


> I thought that was supposed to be Sasuke's role.



nah. pain had:

1- vengeance.
2- the force gravity powers.
3- relationship to main character  (same family as luke and darth vader)
4- previous prophecy kid.
5- badassary (not on darth vader's level but decent enough)

sasuke just has:
1- vengeance.
2- really far away family relationship to naruto.

clearly, pain is the  darth vader wannabe.


----------



## BroKage (Jun 22, 2011)

Wouldn't it be funny if we got cripple Madara?


----------



## SaiST (Jun 22, 2011)

> _ナルト、黄色い閃光になりました。
> naruto has become the yellow flash_


Did Naruto's Shunshin finally surpass A's?

Well, whatever. Give this kid Hiraishin already!


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 22, 2011)

Lol TnJ, third time is the charm.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> lolwtf? Controlling bijuus in battle *made* Hashirama unparralleled. It's simple logic.


Yes, since he could control the Biju's period. It never said he used them in battle. From what we know about Hashirama, do you think its really in character that he'd use the equivalent of WMD's in combat?



> fixed. It's just strongly implied


No, its not. We don't even know what he sealed the Biju in, blacksword.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 22, 2011)

SaiST said:


> Did Naruto's Shunshin finally surpass A's?
> 
> Well, whatever. Give this kid Hiraishin already!



Looks like Naruto finally shows A what the Kyubi Jinchuriki is made of


----------



## Mdri (Jun 22, 2011)

How is it possible for Naruto to turn into the yellow flash?I'm assuming that raikage learned the trick to hiraishin when he fought Minato, can't use it and will teach it to Naruto. That's the only way since Minato was known as the Yellow Flash cause of Hiraishin!


----------



## Faustus (Jun 22, 2011)

Wait wait wait. Madara used REAL jins' bodies? So, it means there are actually 12 dead jins running around? Can't wait they meet each other


----------



## blacksword (Jun 22, 2011)

Translation is confusing. We need to wait for a better translator


----------



## icyBlade (Jun 22, 2011)

Arcystus said:


> Wouldn't it be funny if we got cripple Madara?



He's like half dead anyway 

Also, about time Naruto used TnJ lol


----------



## gaiver (Jun 22, 2011)

unless zetsu ate all the bodies, doesn't madara have 6 of the dead jins? 2,3,4,5,6,7
perhaps they are referring to those bodies? makes no sense he'd take kabutos....


----------



## Rod (Jun 22, 2011)

vered said:


> narto became the new yellow flash?what does that  mean?



Perhaps by telling something to Raikage that will remind A precisely of the former Hokage.


----------



## Neomaster121 (Jun 22, 2011)

6 jinurriki bodides to be used as 6 new pains


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 22, 2011)

Arcystus said:


> Wouldn't it be funny if we got cripple Madara?



He's already a cripple in one sense of the word.

As for the other sense, he can always just replace his legs the same way he did his arms.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 22, 2011)

What's the point of making Jinchuriki Pain if we already have Edo Jinchuuriki? Lol


----------



## DeLarge (Jun 22, 2011)

Soooo we now have the 6 jinchuuriki bodies as pains , while also having them as Edo-Zombies ?  Or are the edos the ones that are the new pain breed ?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 22, 2011)

Naruto becoming "The Yellow Flash" doesn't surprise me. We all knew his speed would be crazy. Now, where is that Hiraishin? Maybe not exactly but I'd like to see a "Bijuu Hiraishin no jutsu" or something. 

As for the Pain thing....I don't know what's going on. 

- Is Madara using the Jinchuuriki to become the new controller of Pain? 
- Is Madara using them so Nagato can pilot them and become Pain again?
- Is Yugito going to be the main body for this new Pain and control the rest? 

Too much going on for me to decide so I'll wait to see what happens.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jun 22, 2011)

Fuck it, I'm skipping the TNJ and going straight to the Pain pages.  Might even see if I can get a set.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 22, 2011)

Really hope this chapter gives us an insight as to how Madara forced the Rinnegan on Nagato.


----------



## Kankurette (Jun 22, 2011)

So...let me get this straight. Madara is using the jinchuriki as vessels for the six paths, just like Nagato used Yahiko and all those other dead people. So are they going to retain their bijuu powers or are they going to be different paths like the last time - Animal, Human etc.? And what about Nagato? Is he there just to be an extra Rinnegan OH G-D I DON'T EVEN KNOW ANYMORE.

At least this'll stop people complaining about how the Alliance have it easy. Also, quelle surprise, A got TnJ'd.


----------



## best Kage ever (Jun 22, 2011)

If he took dead bodies then they are just dead bodies - nothing makes them any stronger than what Nagato had - it's nothing new for Naruto he already went through this and now he will be even stronger


----------



## blacksword (Jun 22, 2011)

so folks, that's why Madara rushed his plan and grabbed KinGin? Because he hadn't enough chakra to create Pain?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 22, 2011)

so the jin are being used as the new pain bodies interesting wonder if they will be like the other pains or different.


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

gues madara took the dead bodies of the jins.and created with them the new pein rikudou .though unlike nagato madara is fully functional.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jun 22, 2011)

So Yugito was the second in command of Kumo.  So judging by feats and hype:

In Kumo, the strongest are

1.  B
2.  A
3.  Yugito

Man it sucks to be a white guy in Kumo, and a girl in this manga.  Unfortunately Yugito was both and got offpaneled.


----------



## Addy (Jun 22, 2011)

Neomaster121 said:


> 6 jinurriki bodides to be used as 6 new pains



why use them though?


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 22, 2011)

Man besides the TnJ this sounds pretty interesting.


----------



## sagroth (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm assuming becoming "the new yellow flash" is just a title from the Raikage at this point, though I'd love it if I was wrong and he has hiraishin. 

As for the rest of the spoiler: if we get to see Naruto and bee go all out vs Pein jinchuurikis, all will be forgiven, Kishi. Especially if we get to see all the jinn's special jutsu and what this new mode can really do.


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 22, 2011)

Addy said:


> why use them though?



Who knows maybe there is some bonus for using higher quality corpses.


----------



## auem (Jun 22, 2011)

but jhins are on kabuto's command...how can madara take such risk!!!???


----------



## Gabe (Jun 22, 2011)

so madara uses the 2 tails as commander does that mean she will be the deva path?


----------



## Marsala (Jun 22, 2011)

Kuromaku said:


> So Yugito was the second in command of Kumo.  So judging by feats and hype:
> 
> In Kumo, the strongest are
> 
> ...



That's a mistranslation. Her name was "Nii Yugito," where Nii means Two (or Second, I dunno which).


----------



## Addy (Jun 22, 2011)

Kuromaku said:


> So Yugito was the second in command of Kumo.  So judging by feats and hype:
> 
> In Kumo, the strongest are
> 
> ...



even worse. she was off paneled twice while living and dead


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

the rinengan ,somthing about the rinnegan!!!


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jun 22, 2011)

Am I the only one wondering about this Madara!Path thing? Either he can stay intangible and send wave after wave of Paths at Naruto/the alliance, or he can't use intangibility when controlling the Paths, in which case he would have made a huge tactical error.

Perhaps Madara needs jinchurikis to become Paths, in which case he probably wouldn't be able to create anymore after his have been sealed.

Although I will laugh if we have 2 sets of jins.


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 22, 2011)

sagroth said:


> I'm assuming becoming "the new yellow flash" is just a title from the Raikage at this point, though I'd love it if I was wrong and he has hiraishin.
> 
> As for the rest of the spoiler: if we get to see Naruto and bee go all out vs Pein jinchuurikis, all will be forgiven, Kishi. Especially if we get to see all the jinn's special jutsu and what this new mode can really do.



Yes that would be awesome. 

Raikage and Tsunade can go fight Kages. Well actually the former Mizukage can battle Mei and Tsunade can fight Dan.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 22, 2011)

About time things got interesting.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 22, 2011)

Gabe said:


> so madara uses the 2 tails as commander does that mean she will be the deva path?



Deva may very well be Yagura, seeing as Madara has already worked through him in the past.



vered said:


> the rinengan ,somthing about the rinnegan!!!



She's just saying that Madara has one Rinnegan and one Sharingan again, I think?


----------



## Marsala (Jun 22, 2011)

Addy said:


> why use them though?



Best bodies possible?

Though Hungry Ghost and Hell Realm are redundant now. Hell Realm can regenerate any other Pain. BIG DEAL! THEY DO THAT AUTOMATICALLY NOW! Hungry Ghost Realm can absorb all ninjutsu coming towards him. BIG DEAL! HE'D REGENERATE FROM IT ANYWAY!

And God only knows what Asura Realm will be like now.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 22, 2011)

> the rinengan ,somthing about the rinnegan!!!


each jinchuriki has one rinnegan in the left eye, and sharingan in the right.


----------



## Hexa (Jun 22, 2011)

vered said:


> the rinengan ,somthing about the rinnegan!!!


The Pains have Rinnegan and Sharingan.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> each jinchuriki has one rinnegan in the left eye, and sharingan in the right.



and a tailed beast power inside?

WHAT THE FUCK.

HOW COULD YOU MAKE 6 RIKKUDO SENNINS?


:RAGE


----------



## N120 (Jun 22, 2011)

Madara has the bijuu powers, the edo version jins dont. 

Maybe he can control them (team work), give them the rinnegan jutsus and access to their lost abilities to fight.

 a 6 paths set-up + rinnegan/MS + bijuu power+ heretical summon is fucking insane.


----------



## best Kage ever (Jun 22, 2011)

Also how is he planning to control them - he needs those black rods - stab dead bodies and stab himself  - also he doesn't have any summons for animal - asura path needs to be somehow transformed which needs time and creativity

his paths look to be inferior for now

and Edojins will probably show their true power - Jinpaths will probably be normal paths which would be kind of pathetic to go through this once again


----------



## AlphaDragoon (Jun 22, 2011)

Hexa said:


> The Pains have Rinnegan and Sharingan.



Holy shit.

That's, uh...bad.  Really bad.


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

damn talking about haxed.
pain edos with both rinnegan and sharingan!!!!


----------



## Marsala (Jun 22, 2011)

Hexa said:


> The Pains have Rinnegan and Sharingan.



!!!!

So Madara is piloting them after all?!

Or did Nagato and Itachi team up or something?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 22, 2011)

damn so they have one sharingan and one rinnegan. wonder what powers they will have will they have for example one body will have ameratsu and shirina tensei?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh.....so many new Sharingan users.  Looks like Itachi and Nagato may very well get more than Kabuto bargained for.


By the way, the newest post in spoiler thread isn't a spoiler.


----------



## icyBlade (Jun 22, 2011)

Naruto is gonna have to fight them fo' sure now


----------



## Kuromaku (Jun 22, 2011)

Normal Sharingan, or is there going to be a nasty surprise at some point?


----------



## auem (Jun 22, 2011)

kabuto just need to undid those six in right moment...


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

madara is controling 6 new bodies!!!
with both sharingan and rinnegan!!


----------



## Blackgallon (Jun 22, 2011)

Addy said:


> why use them though?



Maybe it is how he will be able to fully use all the Bijuu's he has saved up.

By using their bodies as the 6 pathes, he might be able to put the actual Bijuu's back into their bodies to make them that much stronger and he would also have full control of them too. This could be his way of trying to match Naruto and B with their power as jin's?

My theory on why he might use them anyways.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 22, 2011)

wonder if madara stole the jins from kabuto or what


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Jun 22, 2011)

i want to see that Rikudou mode Naruto vs Rikudo Edo Pain Jinchurikis


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Jun 22, 2011)

holy shit this chapter is awesome


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 22, 2011)

vered said:


> gues madara took the dead bodies of the jins.and created with them the new pein rikudou .though unlike nagato madara is fully functional.



Also, with his space-time jutsu it will be impossible to locate him, since he just jumps from one place to the other


----------



## Godammit (Jun 22, 2011)

大変だ！！
taihen da!! (it's bad!!)
マダランが、新しく作ったペイン
madara has created a brand new pain

皆、輪廻眼と車輪眼装着してる。
everyone, he has equipped rinnegan and sharingan
(sharingan has a typo, wrong kanji)
右目　写輪眼
right eye, sharingan
左眼　輪廻眼
left eye, rinnegan
[/quote]
________




Eermmm don't we already know that Madar has left eye rinnegan en sharingan right eye ?


----------



## Kishido (Jun 22, 2011)

More and more this manga becomes confusing


----------



## Gabe (Jun 22, 2011)

auem said:


> kabuto just need to undid those six in right moment...



he probably can prevent kabuto from doing that know since he made kabuto tell him the secretes of the jutsu


----------



## sagroth (Jun 22, 2011)

Jesus. How is Sasuke's EMS gonna top this? Because if Naruto can beat this, he can beat anything.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jun 22, 2011)

Hexa said:


> The Pains have Rinnegan and Sharingan.



Well, looks like Naruto may show how he intends to break through Sasuke's genjustu then. 

Also, wasn't Madara going to implement his eye of the moon plan? Is this just to trap Naruto and Bee then, or at least keep the alliance off his back? Or can we call troll on his statements at the summit?


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

damn.shit just got real.


----------



## auem (Jun 22, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Oh.....so many new Sharingan users.  Looks like Itachi and Nagato may very well get more than Kabuto bargained for.
> 
> 
> By the way, the newest post in spoiler thread isn't a spoiler.



me thinks too...just posted it first...once confirmed mod will remove it...


----------



## Godammit (Jun 22, 2011)

BlueSky Rena said:


> Also, with his space-time jutsu it will be impossible to locate him, since he just jumps from one place to the other



That means Naruto just needs to decimate them with his bijuu ball or FRS... So the Jinchuurikis has their original power + paths powers ? With Madara as avatar ? Sounds like motherfucking overkill.


----------



## Penance (Jun 22, 2011)

Marsala said:


> !!!!
> 
> So Madara is piloting them after all?!
> 
> Or did Nagato and Itachi team up or something?



Nah-All Edos are in Kabuto's faction...


----------



## Addy (Jun 22, 2011)

> everyone, he has equipped rinnegan and sharingan
> (sharingan has a typo, wrong kanji)
> 右目　写輪眼
> right eye, sharingan
> ...



it has finally happened. the day were everyone has a sharingan  

and the reningan = crap right now  

pretty much the same as the sharingan :rofl


----------



## SaiST (Jun 22, 2011)

Ridiculous, Madara.

I wanna see how he's controlling these things. And how they factor in to the revival of the Juubi.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 22, 2011)

it is understandable that the new pains have a sharingan and rinnegan since madara has that. like nagato was able to see through the bodies madara can as well so the pains eyes are similar to his.


----------



## icyBlade (Jun 22, 2011)

Gabe said:


> it is understandable that the new pains have a sharingan and rinnegan since madara has that. like nagato was able to see through the bodies madara can as well so the pains eyes are similar to his.



Does that mean they also have some abilities from Madara's sharingan? liek the s/t technique?


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

i guess madara wont be limited by the rods like nagato was.


----------



## Marsala (Jun 22, 2011)

Gabe said:


> it is understandable that the new pains have a sharingan and rinnegan since madara has that. like nagato was able to see through the bodies madara can as well so the pains eyes are similar to his.



But how can he control them without making himself into a pincushion? Or did he make Nagato and Itachi co-pilot them? (Which would be even worse.)


----------



## Nimander (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh, shit.  It's the Night of the Doujutsu Army.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 22, 2011)

wonder if any of the jins will have madara space time jutsu. the other pains had one ability from nagato. so this new ones should as well.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 22, 2011)

Addy said:


> it has finally happened. the day were everyone has a sharingan
> 
> and the reningan = crap right now
> 
> pretty much the same as the sharingan :rofl


Last post before I head off:

The Pain Paths' eyes may be just a reflection of the user's eyes.


----------



## Godammit (Jun 22, 2011)

Gabe said:


> it is understandable that the new pains have a sharingan and rinnegan since madara has that. like nagato was able to see through the bodies madara can as well so the pains eyes are similar to his.



You are right, the only reason why the bodies have them eyes is because they project Madara's eyes...But that means that the jinchuuriki's can actually use their rinnegan (Path powers just like Pain) and even the motherfucking Sharingan (Predicting and stuff *GOD PLEASE DONT GIVE THEM TELEPORT) and their own Jinchuuriki's powers...


----------



## auem (Jun 22, 2011)

getting one eye sharingan and other rinnengan is not that big deal here....all six paths of pain had both rinnengan because nagato had....same here in case of madara...i thinks six paths just project the same eyes as that of the original...


----------



## Penance (Jun 22, 2011)

They're probably all gonna wear the same robes and masks, too...


----------



## Gabe (Jun 22, 2011)

icyBlade said:


> Does that mean they also have some abilities from Madara's sharingan? liek the s/t technique?


i am wondering the same thing


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 22, 2011)

This might be the most epic fight in this manga evah. 

Lol They might need to keep Tsunade and Raikage there for support.

While Gaara and Oonki fight two kages each at once.


----------



## best Kage ever (Jun 22, 2011)

Gabe said:


> it is understandable that the new pains have a sharingan and rinnegan since madara has that. like nagato was able to see through the bodies madara can as well so the pains eyes are similar to his.



Actually it doesn't beacuse rinnegan is a transmigration eye, not sharingan - the dead jins should only have one rinnegan in left eye, right should remain their own


----------



## Marsala (Jun 22, 2011)

Meanwhile...

Madara: Now the world will see the ultimate power of doujutsu! All will bow to the Sharingan and Rinnegan!

Kabuto: What about the Byakugan?

Madara: The what?


----------



## Alien (Jun 22, 2011)

Sounds pretty epic.


----------



## Godammit (Jun 22, 2011)

vered said:


> i guess madara wont be limited by the rods like nagato was.





Marsala said:


> But how can he control them without making himself into a pincushion? Or did he make Nagato and Itachi co-pilot them? (Which would be even worse.)



Didn't he like take those 2 jin brothers from cloud to sync it up with Gedo Mazo??? Maybe Madara controls them, controlling "Pain" indirectly.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 22, 2011)

Marsala said:


> But how can he control them without making himself into a pincushion? Or did he make Nagato and Itachi co-pilot them? (Which would be even worse.)



we need a better spoiler summary or pics to see how he is doing it


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 22, 2011)

Marsala said:


> *But how can he control them without making himself into a pincushion?* Or did he make Nagato and Itachi co-pilot them? (Which would be even worse.)



Madara has some level of mind-control abilities, remember?


----------



## Addy (Jun 22, 2011)

so does madara use zetsus or edos?


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 22, 2011)

Why would Madara use Edo Jinchuriki of Zetsus or whatever?

*He has the original bodies of the Jinchuriki. Akatsuki has them as they died when they unsealed the biju from them.*


----------



## Gabe (Jun 22, 2011)

best Kage ever said:


> Actually it doesn't beacuse rinnegan is a transmigration eye, not sharingan - the dead jins should only have one rinnegan in left eye, right should remain their own



pain used the rods to transmit himself to the dead bodies. remember how nagato saw narutos sage eyes when he stab himself with the rod and found nagato. it should be similar thing if madara is using the rods to control the jins.and transmit his eyes to see what is going on.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 22, 2011)

What about the byuakugan? Is that eye still relevant?


----------



## Marsala (Jun 22, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Madara has some level of mind-control abilities, remember?



Mind control != the controlled people get your doujutsu. You need something special like Pain's Shouten no jutsu or the Painization process for that.


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

i wonder if madara pierced himself somehow.even if he did to create the peins and conrol them i doubt it will be as extensive as nagato .
he probably will remain almost the same.


----------



## Blackgallon (Jun 22, 2011)

So is that how he is going to be controlling the Pain bodies, with the Sharigan instead of having to use chakra rods like Nagato?


----------



## Marsala (Jun 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> What about the *byakugan*? Is that eye still relevant?



.......

The what?


----------



## Mdri (Jun 22, 2011)

This new pain bodies will be beasts even more than the ones before!
Obviously that Naruto needs something new to fight this shit...


----------



## Distance (Jun 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> What about the byuakugan? Is that eye still relevant?


----------



## Godammit (Jun 22, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Mind control != the controlled people get your doujutsu. You need something special like Pain's Shouten no jutsu or the Painization process for that.



Remember Manda or Kyuubi gaining Sharingan when they got controlled ?


----------



## Federer (Jun 22, 2011)

So much for Madara being a failure. 

How much more power will he have? :WOW


----------



## sasutachi (Jun 22, 2011)

madara probably uses real dead bodies of jins,we know akatsuki has them.so there should be two set of jins.one of two controlled by madara,other one controlled by kabuto.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jun 22, 2011)

Gabe said:


> i am wondering the same thing



Maybe Paths don't reflect the user's eyes (so they start with two rinnegan). Madara could have just given out 6 of the hundreds of sharingan he has in his lab. 

However it'd be highly unlikely for the individual Paths to have Madara's S/T jutsu. The power escalation that would require would be stupid, even with our current scale.


----------



## FearTear (Jun 22, 2011)

What's the point of the Edo Jinchuurikis now?


----------



## Judecious (Jun 22, 2011)

Kishi keeps pulling things out his ass

doesn't even make sense anymore.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jun 22, 2011)

Remember the days when the Byakugan was relevant to the point where it was said to be on par with the Sharingan?  So much for the Big 3 Dojutsu, more like the Big 2, and Zoidberg the Byakugan.

Also, when you think about it, unlike Nagato, Madara can probably stab himself with chakra rods, what with his unnatural anatomy at the present.


----------



## Harbour (Jun 22, 2011)

what the shit. kishi, you disappointed me.


----------



## Distance (Jun 22, 2011)

vered said:


> i wonder if madara pierced himself somehow.even if he did to create the peins and conrol them i doubt it will be as extensive as nagato .
> he probably will remain almost the same.



But can't Madara have help from Kabuto who is now controlling Nagato, who can then control the Pain Jinchurirki?


----------



## Marsala (Jun 22, 2011)

Godammit said:


> Remember Manda or Kyuubi gaining Sharingan when they got controlled ?



That's just a sign that they are being controlled. They didn't actually gain Sharingan powers. In the Kyuubi's case, the Sharingan got dilated beyond recognition.


----------



## Unknown (Jun 22, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Mind control != the controlled people get your doujutsu. You need something special like Pain's Shouten no jutsu or the Painization process for that.



That or a room full of sharingans and a lot of free time.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 22, 2011)

2 new sets of jins wonder which one naruto gets to fight the ones under madaras control as pain or the ones under kabutos control the zombies. i think it will be the pains since he already knows how t beat them. but they will probably be much different.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 22, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Mind control != the controlled people get your doujutsu. You need something special like Pain's Shouten no jutsu or the Painization process for that.



All logic aside, I'm placing my bets on Madara being able to remotely control them via mind. He's already controlled one of them while he was alive. I doubt he'll end up with the black rods.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 22, 2011)

It does make sense, 6 Edo Jin, 6 realms.

Clever Madara.


----------



## runsakurarun (Jun 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> What about the byuakugan? Is that eye still relevant?



I see what u did thar.

HOLY SHIT it's the rise of the Painchurikis


----------



## auem (Jun 22, 2011)

i agree with jubisage....madara did has the real bodies of all 6 jins...may be something working there...


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 22, 2011)

I wonder if Madara uses all the jinchuuriki. There were only six paths of Pain, seven if you include Nagato originally, but Madara has seven jinchuuriki in his possession and with his own body that would be eight. So perhaps Yagura, if that is the former Mizukage's name, won't be changed into one of the Pains.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jun 22, 2011)

sasutachi said:


> madara probably uses real dead bodies of jins,we know akatsuki has them.so there should be two set of jins.one of two controlled by madara,other one controlled by kabuto.



I would laugh pretty hard if the Kabuto uses Nagato, Itachi and his Edo jins to counteract Madara's paths. They are easily some of the more threatening Edos around for the alliance.


----------



## Godammit (Jun 22, 2011)

Either way retconned or not, Madara is fucking powered up.....all thanks to Kabuto, nice job dickbutt (Kabuto)


----------



## Marsala (Jun 22, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> I wonder if Madara uses all the jinchuuriki. There were only six paths of Pain, seven if you include Nagato originally, but Madara has seven jinchuuriki in his possession and with his own body that would be eight. So perhaps Yagura, if that is the former Mizukage's name, won't be changed into one of the Pains.



He has six. Remember that Gaara got better.


----------



## best Kage ever (Jun 22, 2011)

Gabe said:


> pain used the rods to transmit himself to the dead bodies. remember how nagato saw narutos sage eyes when he stab himself with the rod and found nagato. it should be similar thing if madara is using the rods to control the jins.and transmit his eyes to see what is going on.



Ok but in the end, if it's the power of rinnegan to transmit your chakra through rods then should be possible to see through rinnegan only - sharingan appearing in their eyes does not make any sense for me - or if its not Tobi's sharingan just real transplant he did with those sharingans he had stockpilled


----------



## blacksword (Jun 22, 2011)

> I wonder if Madara uses all the jinchuuriki. There were only six paths of Pain, seven if you include Nagato originally, but Madara has seven jinchuuriki in his possession and with his own body that would be eight. So perhaps Yagura, if that is the former Mizukage's name, won't be changed into one of the Pains.


Madara has six jin in his possesion. Gaara didn't die.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 22, 2011)

didnt people say we needed a WTF chapter this seems to be the one


----------



## blacksword (Jun 22, 2011)

> Either way retconned or not, Madara is fucking powered up.....all thanks to Kabuto, nice job dickbutt (Kabuto)


what does Kabuto has to do with it?


----------



## icyBlade (Jun 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Madara has six jin in his possesion. Gaara didn't die.



Well he did... sort of


----------



## Judecious (Jun 22, 2011)

Kabuto has nothing to do with this.


----------



## Nimander (Jun 22, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Why would Madara use Edo Jinchuriki of Zetsus or whatever?
> 
> *He has the original bodies of the Jinchuriki. Akatsuki has them as they died when they unsealed the biju from them.*



Sooooo....let me get this straight.

Madara is using the original corpses for the Six Paths, while Kabuto has his own Edo Tensei versions, possibly capable of using their Jin/Bijuu abilities?

Shit.


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

madara created 6 new bodies in less than mere hours as well.


----------



## Godammit (Jun 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> what does Kabuto has to do with it?





Judecious said:


> Kabuto has nothing to do with this.



Kabuto has revived the jinchuuriki and those 2 Jin brothers from cloud wich Madara used to sync with Gedo Mazo enabling him to create "Pain"...


----------



## GunX2 (Jun 22, 2011)

Madara....you silly goose.


----------



## Tregis (Jun 22, 2011)

Well, damn. 

 Madara.


----------



## Distance (Jun 22, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Kabuto has nothing to do with this.



Well people are saying how is Madara going to control these Pain Jinchuriki. By putting the rods in himself, or by another means. I'm thinking that Kabuto can be of some help since he has control of Nagato, who can then aid Madara in controlling them. But who knows.


----------



## jso (Jun 22, 2011)

I just shat my pants, talk about fucking escalation lol.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 22, 2011)

It's amazing how no one saw this coming.


----------



## VoDe (Jun 22, 2011)

Naruto really needs to show something special to top that.

Fucking amazing chapter.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jun 22, 2011)

Damn it, we better get pics of the new Six Paths, no TNJ!


----------



## Jesus (Jun 22, 2011)

here comes cripple Madara


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

this is the WTH chapter we all been waiting for.


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Jun 22, 2011)

Finally a chapter that seems to be worth reading.


----------



## Distance (Jun 22, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> It's amazing how no one saw this coming.



I bet even Kishimoto got an orgasm when he thought this one up!


----------



## auem (Jun 22, 2011)

it would be epic if madara's pawns and kabuto's edos faces each other...you don't need 'waterfall of truth' anymore to fight yourself...i would love to see edo jin and his path's counterpart argueing who is the real me....


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't understand why people would say Madara making Paths doesn't make sense.

It's been shown to be a power of the rinnegan. The rods in Nagato's were for him to control them, Madara could well substitute something. Also did I miss a spoiler where we see Madara's Paths without chakra rods?


----------



## Judecious (Jun 22, 2011)

That jutsu better be something epic because Kishi is giving madara a ton of power.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 22, 2011)

Kabuto and Madara's battle tactics are the same. Hiding somewhere while controlling some puppets.


----------



## Face (Jun 22, 2011)

Now everyone has Sharinganz and Rinneganz. Madara what has you done?


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes which is the real u. The Soul or the Body.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 22, 2011)

Marsala said:


> He has six. Remember that Gaara got better.



Ahh yeah, right. Thx for reminding me.

Well, then the only real question is who is really in charge of those bodies. Madara or Kabuto? Does Madara's doujutsu supercede Kabuto's Edo control? Or is Kabuto ceding control only until the moment he plans to betray Madara?


----------



## VoDe (Jun 22, 2011)

Judecious said:


> That jutsu better be something epic because Kishi is giving madara a ton of power.



Hirashin would solve everything.


----------



## auem (Jun 22, 2011)

but yes...kishi has shown how to pull out a WTF...kubo can learn something from him...


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Ahh yeah, right. Thx for reminding me.
> 
> Well, then the only real question is who is really in charge of those bodies. Madara or Kabuto? Does Madara's doujutsu supercede Kabuto's Edo control? Or is Kabuto ceding control only until the moment he plans to betray Madara?



it seems perhaps that madara used the jin corpses not the edos versions.


----------



## Agony (Jun 22, 2011)

the problem is,kabuto can control them too.that's the problem.they're fucking edos arent they?


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 22, 2011)

And they say Naruto is easy to predict manga 

---



Agony said:


> the problem is,kabuto can control them too.that's the problem.they're fucking edos arent they?





JuubiSage said:


> Why would Madara use Edo Jinchuriki or Zetsus or whatever?
> 
> *He has the original bodies of the Jinchuriki. Akatsuki has them as they died when they unsealed the biju from them.*


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jun 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Kabuto and Madara's battle tactics are the same. Hiding somewhere while controlling some puppets.



Not that it really matters with Madara's S/T, but from feats, the range to control the Paths is much smaller than Kabuto's Edo Tensei.


----------



## Penance (Jun 22, 2011)

Kabuto's got the souls, Tobi's got the (real, empty) bodies.


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 22, 2011)

No I think Madara is using the real bodies.

Kabuto just used sacrifices and some dna samples.


----------



## auem (Jun 22, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Ahh yeah, right. Thx for reminding me.
> 
> Well, then the only real question is who is really in charge of those bodies. Madara or Kabuto? Does Madara's doujutsu supercede Kabuto's Edo control? Or is Kabuto ceding control only until the moment he plans to betray Madara?


each can have similar level of controls for their counterparts...we are considering 2 set of jins now...


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 22, 2011)

vered said:


> it seems perhaps that madara used the jin corpses not the edos versions.



So we would see two of all of the jinchuuriki? I find that unlikely. Not from a storytelling point of view, there's no problem with that, but would Kishi really do such a thing? I truly doubt it. It makes no sense for a mangaka to reuse designs in such a way.


----------



## Nimander (Jun 22, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> It's amazing how no one saw this coming.



Kishi is the "out of left field" master.  Kubo comes close, but his are 50-50 in awesomeness, while Kishi is running a good 70-30 ratio.  If you need citations, I humbly refer you to the constantly escalating Pain-Naruto tango.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 22, 2011)

seems madara linked himself with the statue. wonder if he will be skinny like nagato.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 22, 2011)

> Not that it really matters with Madara's S/T, but from feats, the range to control the Paths is much smaller than Kabuto's Edo Tensei.


how do you know that? 



> the problem is,kabuto can control them too.that's the problem.they're fucking edos arent they?


Madara created pain from jincuriki bodies. Kabuto has nothing to do with this


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 22, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Ahh yeah, right. Thx for reminding me.
> 
> Well, then the only real question is who is really in charge of those bodies. Madara or Kabuto? Does Madara's doujutsu supercede Kabuto's Edo control? Or is Kabuto ceding control only until the moment he plans to betray Madara?





Agony said:


> the problem is,kabuto can control them too.that's the problem.they're fucking edos arent they?



Madara has the bodies of the six jinn who died, presumably. As far as we know, the Akatsuki kept the bodies, which means they are now in Madara's possession.

It looks like he's using the real bodies and not the Edo Tensei versions, so that problem won't arise.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 22, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> And they say Naruto is easy to predict manga
> 
> ---


Only when it's about the main heroes.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 22, 2011)

*What new powers will naruto show...........*


----------



## runsakurarun (Jun 22, 2011)

So who's gonna be the new Red Habanero to complement Naruto's yellow Flash

yes, I went there.


----------



## Addy (Jun 22, 2011)

Gabe said:


> seems madara linked himself with the statue. wonder if he will be skinny like nagato.



if he did this then why does he need sasuke?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 22, 2011)

didnt zetsu eat the jin after they were extracted.


----------



## Unknown (Jun 22, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> So we would see two of all of the jinchuuriki? I find that unlikely. Not from a storytelling point of view, there's no problem with that, but would Kishi really do such a thing? I truly doubt it. It makes no sense for a mangaka to reuse designs in such a way.



I doubt the Pain Jins will have any of their original powers. The Edo Jinchuurikis will have the original powers, lava, acid mist, bubbles....., while the Pain version of their bodies will have the Rinnegan+sharingan powers of Madara in ver y strong and powerful bodies.


----------



## UchihaSage (Jun 22, 2011)

during itachi vs sasuke, zetsu was there just explaining to the readers what was happening
kishi always uses fodders to explain to readers
just look at tenten during the chunin finals........

basically kabuto's jin's will stand still doing nothing except talking
then madara will use the jin's special jutsus
then kabuto's jins will explain how the jutsu's work

coz the jins jutsus will be complicated for us to understand i think
and maybe kishi wants some explanations of jinchuriki techs because naruto and bee will learn some of these jutsus from the jins

so basically at the heart of it, this is a jinchuuriki power training arc


----------



## Gabe (Jun 22, 2011)

Addy said:


> if he did this then why does he need sasuke?



maybe he got impatient and decided to link himself instead of sasuke.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 22, 2011)

New translation in spoiler thread:


> Naruto has become the Yellow Flash.
> This or that, the Raikage converts to Narutoism.
> 
> Madara uses the jinchūriki to make a new Pain. (Yugito et al.)
> ...



I really wonder about that Yellow Flash part :V


----------



## Gabe (Jun 22, 2011)

i am going with A converted to narutism instead of him becoming the yellow flash.


----------



## Selva (Jun 22, 2011)

> This or that, the Raikage converts to Narutoism.


Attaboy Raikage


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 22, 2011)

Maybe Raikage gives him the nickname


----------



## blacksword (Jun 22, 2011)

> Madara uses the jinchūriki to make a new Pain. (Yugito et al.)
> *Things are looking bad!!*
> Madara has created Pain anew.


wtf is that? 

Bad for whom? readers or joint army?


----------



## auem (Jun 22, 2011)

if not for this new pain development,chapter could be titled 'TNJ strikes back'...


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

the new pains can potentially use izanagi as well now.and regenerate using hell realm.


----------



## UchihaSage (Jun 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> wtf is that?
> 
> Bad for whom? readers or joint army?



TAIHEN DA!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 22, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Kishi keeps pulling things out his ass
> 
> doesn't even make sense anymore.



It stopped making sense when part.1 ended


----------



## Face (Jun 22, 2011)

vered said:


> the new pains can potentially use izanagi as well now.and regenerate using hell realm.



Overpowered...


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Jun 22, 2011)

vered said:


> the new pains can potentially use izanagi as well now.and regenerate using hell realm.



LOL??? KISHI ON CRACK?


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jun 22, 2011)

vered said:


> the new pains can potentially use izanagi as well now.and regenerate using hell realm.



If the Pains' Sharingan are a reflection of Madara's, I highly doubt they'd have access to Izanagi.

Hell Realm is generally enough.


----------



## FearTear (Jun 22, 2011)

Kuromaku said:


> Remember the days when the Byakugan was relevant to the point where it was said to be on par with the Sharingan?  So much for the Big 3 Dojutsu, more like the Big 2, and Zoidberg the Byakugan.



Indeed...


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah these things have to be killable. 
The list of characters who can fight in Sustained Combat is basically limited to the Kages plus Bee and Naruto. No one else has stamina if they have to kill them all twice.


----------



## Judecious (Jun 22, 2011)

wait what about the yellow flash?


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 22, 2011)

I can only see the Battledome now, jesus.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 22, 2011)

Deidara and Tobi brought Three-Tails in released form. So where did Madara get Yagura's body?


----------



## Mdri (Jun 22, 2011)

Judecious said:


> wait what about the yellow flash?



It has to be Hiraishin, I'm not thinking of anything else...


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> wtf is that?
> 
> Bad for whom? readers or joint army?



Bad for Madara in my opinion. He is being more and more set up as the next clear target. Both Sasuke's power and Kabuto's are still hidden, but Madara is already pulling out all the stops. Once the true power of a villain is revealed his end is usually in sight.


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Deidara and Tobi brought Three-Tails in released form. So where did Madara get Yagura's body?



He probably picked it up after he was killed.


----------



## Unknown (Jun 22, 2011)

Skaddix said:


> Yeah these things have to be killable.
> The list of characters who can fight in Sustained Combat is basically limited to the Kages plus Bee and Naruto. No one else has stamina if they have to kill them all twice.



And the generals, and Gai, and maybe current Chouji, and probably many shinobis that are similar to them in level.


----------



## Pastelduck (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't know if there isn't any other way then somehow Naruto gets the rest of the nine tails chakra/becomes the true sage of the six paths that he is going to defeat all these enemies.


----------



## Penance (Jun 22, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Bad for Madara in my opinion. He is being more and more set up as the next clear target. Both Sasuke's power and Kabuto's are still hidden, but Madara is already pulling out all the stops. Once the true power of a villain is revealed his end is usually in sight.



Yup, Tobi'll be done, soon...


----------



## Judecious (Jun 22, 2011)

shippuu said:


> It has to be Hiraishin, I'm not thinking of anything else...



well maybe in this form he can reach that level of speed.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jun 22, 2011)

Skaddix said:


> Yeah these things have to be killable.
> The list of characters who can fight in Sustained Combat is basically limited to the Kages plus Bee and Naruto. No one else has stamina if they have to kill them all twice.



Then again, it'd just make the Hell Realm that much more of a target, as it wouldn't be able to regenerate its Sharingan. Once the Hell Realm is down, the rest would only have 1 Izanagi left each.

If our heroes are speed blitzing them, giving out limited Izanagi's could be the only way for the Pains to have a decent fight.

Of course I still doubt the Pains will use high level sharingan techs, particularly Izanagi or Madara's S/T.


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 22, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Bad for Madara in my opinion. He is being more and more set up as the next clear target. Both Sasuke's power and Kabuto's are still hidden, but Madara is already pulling out all the stops. Once the true power of a villain is revealed his end is usually in sight.



Well Sasuke cannot be final. Unless this is a redemption equals death Manga. But I doubt.


----------



## Selva (Jun 22, 2011)

I want to know more about the yellow flash part in the spoiler. Does it mean Naruto finally surpassed A in speed and became the new yellow flash and that is a nickname A gave him? Or he used Hiraishin somehow?


----------



## Face (Jun 22, 2011)

Judecious said:


> wait what about the yellow flash?



I think Ohana probably said that just to fool with us.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 22, 2011)

I still wonder how Sasuke can do anything to Naruto except stand still and try to hit him with Susano'o.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 22, 2011)

yeah it does seem madara is going to be the next target he is already showing his power while sasuke and kabuto still have not. it does not look good for him as the final villain.


----------



## WraithX959 (Jun 22, 2011)

What the what!? Jinchuuriki turned into Pain(aka Six Paths of Pain)!? Each with Rinnegan and Sharingan? OMFG, I think I need to change my pants.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 22, 2011)

_This or that, the Raikage converts to Narutoism._

What a surprise. Getting worse and worse lulz.


----------



## Harbour (Jun 22, 2011)

there is no possible to use hiraishin without marks or seals. its similar kuchiuose. if naruto can teleport without marks, ill drop this manga.


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 22, 2011)

Unknown said:


> And the generals, and Gai, and maybe current Chouji, and probably many shinobis that are similar to them in level.



No not really Chouji is still fodder against this level. So are all the rest. 

Kakashi sucks with Stamina. Darui and Kitsuchi seem to have more.
Gai's best forms leave him crippled after use. But I suppose they can knock them down to one live then have Gai use Eight Gates for Midnight Dragon to finish it.


----------



## Kankurette (Jun 22, 2011)

So the Peins have Rinnegan AND Sharingan? I think I need to go and bang my head against a wall for a bit.

And I think Chouji's gone out of butterfly mode now, so yeah, he can't do fuck all, unfortunately.  At least it looks like the fandom will get the mass deaths of named characters they were stanning for, though.


----------



## Judecious (Jun 22, 2011)

so Raikage is now on naruto's side?  About time


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 22, 2011)

Skaddix said:


> Well Sasuke cannot be final. Unless this is a redemption equals death Manga. But I doubt.



Sasuke can only be the final opponent if the Jyuubi takes possession of him, but I doubt that just like you do. I had thought Jyuubi-Madara would be the Last Boss of the manga. But ever since he showed that impatience when he used GM he has been disqualifying himself. Perhaps this is the end of "Tobi" and then the real long-haired Madara will make his appearance. I don't know.


----------



## HawkMan (Jun 22, 2011)

Who gives a shit about Naruto...MADARA RECEATED PAIN WITH A HYBRID DOUJUTSU!!!!!!!!!!!!

Damn that character is too badass. I wonder if they'll have his Jykukan? That would be..absurd, but cool. 

-Shared vision + Sharingan hax??
-Shinra Tensei + Sharingan hax??
-Animal Summonings + Sharingan hax??

This has so much potential-don't fuck it up Kishi. Just don't.


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

and can you imagine if they can also use madara S/T jutsus.
or even if one body can use it as well as the other powers it will be given.


----------



## auem (Jun 22, 2011)

i have doubt whether six paths can use izanagi...their doujutsu are actually madara's technique,morover izanagi need both senju and uchhiha blood....


----------



## Unknown (Jun 22, 2011)

Skaddix said:


> No not really Chouji is still fodder against this level. So are all the rest.
> 
> Kakashi sucks with Stamina. Darui and Kitsuchi seem to have more.
> Gai's best forms leave him crippled after use. But I suppose they can knock them down to one live then have Gai use Eight Gates for Midnight Dragon to finish it.



Chiuji's real level was not shown. And the rest can have power ups as the war goes, and reach that level. If all the characters of the allieance remainded the same level throw the war, the alliance would have no chances. It's obvious that some of them will end up showing new power ups.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 22, 2011)

wonder which one of the jins will be deva. like someone said it could be yagura


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 22, 2011)

Another talk no jutsu... I wouldn't be surprised anymore if Naruto converted Madara too, then he brings all fodders back to life


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 22, 2011)

He did show his real level besides being a slow moving giant target against Pain is bad.

Yes I expect more powerups but I don't think the Konoha 12 is contributing anything of note. But who knows maybe will get new characters introduced.


----------



## Mdri (Jun 22, 2011)

Judecious said:


> well maybe in this form he can reach that level of speed.



Hiraishin is about teleportation not speed!


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 22, 2011)

Yellow Flash 

And a new Pain 



> This or that, the Raikage converts to Narutoism.



TnJ  Why does it still surprise me?


----------



## Addy (Jun 22, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Another talk no jutsu... I wouldn't be surprised anymore if Naruto converted Madara too, then he brings all fodders back to life



i predicted it before the spoiler cam out 


Addy said:


> i predict:
> 
> raikage: blah blah blah you shall not pass blah
> 
> ...


----------



## Unknown (Jun 22, 2011)

Skaddix said:


> He did show his real level besides being a slow moving giant target against Pain is bad.
> 
> Yes I expect more powerups but I don't think the Konoha 12 is contributing anything of note. But who knows maybe will get new characters introduced.



He still hasn't got a real fight, most of what he did was off panel, and I'm sur e that he could take the weak Pain's with a little power up.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 22, 2011)

*Naruto is going to drop someone.....................*


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jun 22, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> TnJ  Why does it still surprise me?



I have difficulty classifying it as TnJ is Naruto is somehow on par with Minato/Yellow Flash.


----------



## Penance (Jun 22, 2011)

Fuck, I was hoping for pics before bed-not a script that'll take a while to get translated...Still, thanx...


----------



## HawkMan (Jun 22, 2011)

Well, this also gives more credence to the "Sage of Six Paths" moniker. The Sennin may have used the Six Paths, or have been the original user. I'm also wondering about the our predictions of the "sharinnegan". 

-Why does Madara abandon his Mangekyou for so long?
-Why does Madara use both doujutsus?
-Since the Uchiha inherited Rikudou's douryoku, is the combination of Rin'negan + Sharingan the Juubi's doujutsu?
-Did Madara give up an eye for Nagato to "incubate" into a Rin'negan?

Ahh...so many questions, I hope we can derive some suitable answers this chapter.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 22, 2011)

Huge Wall of spoiler up.

How will Naruto defeat Madara?


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

ok i think naruto managed to outspeed the raikage/


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 22, 2011)

I really hope GoogleTranslate is wrong where it says "I am committed to the Messiah."


----------



## UchihaSage (Jun 22, 2011)

byakugan relevance is this:-
rikudou was a hyuuga family member
naruto's son with hinata will be a rikudou clone


----------



## Judecious (Jun 22, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> I really hope GoogleTranslate is wrong where it says "I am committed to the Messiah."



 that would be amazing.


----------



## Alien (Jun 22, 2011)

Damn, Madara just got a major power boost.


----------



## Penance (Jun 22, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> I really hope GoogleTranslate is wrong where it says "I am committed to the Messiah."



Something something I believe in Harvey Dent the child of Destiny...


----------



## Selva (Jun 22, 2011)

UchihaSage said:


> byakugan relevance is this:-
> rikudou was a hyuuga family member
> naruto's son with hinata will be a rikudou clone


oh wow ok I laughed at this


----------



## Alien (Jun 22, 2011)

vered said:


> ok i think naruto managed to outspeed the raikage/



Yeah, that was pretty obvious imo.


----------



## sagroth (Jun 22, 2011)

Harbour said:


> there is no possible to use hiraishin without marks or seals. its similar kuchiuose. if naruto can teleport without marks, ill drop this manga.



Naruto apparently has some access to special seals from his Uzumaki heritage. Recall the seal he used on the Kyuubi inside his mind. And Minato adapting Hiraishin from Uzumaki seals makes sense, as he adapted rasengan from the bjiuudama.


----------



## Arsecynic (Jun 22, 2011)

7 new pains? 7 pains? *With* the sharigan as well?


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 22, 2011)

Do I see Kushina hype? 

Apparently Naruto outspeeds A?


----------



## blacksword (Jun 22, 2011)

From the script it looks like Zetsu army is raping and Madara prepared Pain army


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jun 22, 2011)

Far too many mentions of messiah/savior in google translate for my taste.

Particularly when it doesn't seem like Naruto is disagreeing with the notion.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jun 22, 2011)

So it's time to bring back the Pain. Will this be Naruto's big boss battle for this arc.


----------



## Icegaze (Jun 22, 2011)

Good lord. What's going to happen next? 



Jord@n said:


> 7 new pains? 7 pains? *With* the sharigan as well?



1. Yugito
2. Yagura
3. Roshi
4. Han
5. Fuu
6. Utakata

Hence why referred to as the new *6* paths of Pain.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> From the script it looks like Zetsu army is raping and Madara prepared Pain army



Yeah, seems like it. There's also talk about Naruto's spidey-sense... That's to solve the Zetsu problem I guess?


----------



## sagroth (Jun 22, 2011)

So not Hiraishin then?

Dammit. I figured as much, but still, dammit.


----------



## Faustus (Jun 22, 2011)

Naruto's mind should be blown. He must be really mad when he'll see how jins are used - not only the whole their life, but also after death, *both* their bodies and souls.


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

hm it seems that naruto managed to outspeed the raikage if i understand correctly.
and it was against a full speed raikage as well.using his full speed.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 22, 2011)

*God and naruto both in the same chapter sexy....................*


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 22, 2011)

Google Translator is impossible to understand. Seriously. 

The only clear part were names.

Lots of Messiah mentions.


----------



## Face (Jun 22, 2011)

vered said:


> hm it seems that naruto managed to outspeed the raikage if i understand correctly.
> and it was against a full speed raikage as well.using his full speed.



Where did you find that?


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Jun 22, 2011)

so much epicness in this chapter


----------



## Rashman (Jun 22, 2011)

Naruto melted Raikage's icey heart with a cool island song 


Sasuke can resist all he wants. It's only a matter of time


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

Face said:


> Where did you find that?



im trying my best to understand from the google trans.


----------



## Judecious (Jun 22, 2011)

Really want to see how he out speeds A.


----------



## VoDe (Jun 22, 2011)

Jord@n said:


> 7 new pains? 7 pains? *With* the sharigan as well?



6 Pains.

Yugito Nii
Yagura
Rōshi
Han
Utakata
Fū


----------



## Ra (Jun 22, 2011)

In actuality if the Kages would have kept Naruto + Bee hidden the Alliance would have been fucked.

Zetsu is raping the alliance from the Inside.
EDO Kages
Sasuke
Sharinnegan Pains
Itachi and Nagato
and Madara himself.

I believe it's going to take more than Bee + Naruto and the Kages. Pending help for the Alliance is Sasuke, itachi, and Nagato reason for Nagato and Itachi? Nagato may be able to bring himself and Itachi back to life if Kishi has the intellect to do so.

Things are getting interesting again.


----------



## runsakurarun (Jun 22, 2011)

the last time we had Pain, named characters got killed off and Konoha got leveled. I expect the same level of disaster from this new version.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 22, 2011)

Naruto's got this.

He's going to own everyone with his power.


----------



## tkROUT (Jun 22, 2011)

Does this mean it became morning ?
The chapter title is 二つの太陽!! (two suns)



			
				雷影 said:
			
		

> どうやら救世主は生きているようだ…　お前の中で…　行ってこい…
> *朝日をバックにチリナル　オウ!!*



google trans of bold part:
 KCM Naruto morning sun in the background! !

I think Naruto shining like a sun (according to Raikage) while real sun rises in background. Hence the title of the chapter.
Edit: Ok, now picture makes it clear. Minato , Kuhina two suns...


----------



## blacksword (Jun 22, 2011)

> the last time we had Pain, named characters got killed off and Konoha got leveled. I expect the same level of disaster from this new version.


and then revived by Gedo Rinnei shit. I hope that technique is gone forever.


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 22, 2011)

Correct although really only two names actually died. J-man was early though. Kakashi got killed though.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 22, 2011)

*I want to see pain vs A..............*


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> and then revived by Gedo Rinnei shit. I hope that technique is gone forever.



unfortunatly its not gone as it comes with the 7th realm powers.
madara also needed it for himself but i doubt he would want to revive his enemies.


----------



## Corax (Jun 22, 2011)

> 7 new pains? 7 pains? With the sharigan as well?


6. Gaara is alive. Anyway interesting would they use Izanagi or Madara s S/T? A bit broken if you ask me 1 person with it is enough but 6?


----------



## blacksword (Jun 22, 2011)

> the last time we had Pain, named characters got killed off and Konoha got leveled. I expect the same level of disaster from this new version.


sage frog, Jiraya, Kakashi and SHizune


----------



## Marsala (Jun 22, 2011)

Corax said:


> 6. Gaara is alive. Anyway interesting would they use Izanagi or Madara s S/T?



They don't need Izanagi since they regenerate automatically. Madara's S/T power is probably a Mangekyou Sharingan power.


----------



## VoDe (Jun 22, 2011)

Skaddix said:


> Correct although really only two names actually died. J-man was early though. Kakashi got killed though.



Fukasaku?


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 22, 2011)

Right so still looks like we are about to get one of the most epic of all manga brawls. 

Team Messiah vs  Team 666


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 22, 2011)

Marsala said:


> They don't need Izanagi since they regenerate automatically. Madara's S/T power is probably a Mangekyou Sharingan power.



Great so Naruto can use some hax sealing for the wins.


----------



## calimike (Jun 22, 2011)

tkROUT said:


> Does this mean it became morning ?
> The chapter title is 二つの太陽!! (two suns)
> 
> 
> ...



maybe Itachi's jutsu after he send crow into Naruto's mouth last time, aren't they? is there name of two suns for japanese folklore/mythes?


----------



## neverlandvictim (Jun 22, 2011)

It's official Naruto is the fastest the manga, maybe even faster than his father, maybe the fastest ever.

 The Yellow Flash has been reborn. FUUUUUUUCK YEAHHHHH!!


----------



## VoDe (Jun 22, 2011)

Marsala said:


> They don't need Izanagi since they *regenerate automatically*. Madara's S/T power is probably a Mangekyou Sharingan power.



Pain bodies didn't regenerate automatically?

Remember there's Edo Jins and Pain Jins.


----------



## Penance (Jun 22, 2011)

Pic................


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

the most useless pic ever.we need the action ones.


----------



## Selva (Jun 22, 2011)

So, is it confirmed yet? Naruto outspeed A?


----------



## Morati (Jun 22, 2011)

About time shit got interesting again.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 22, 2011)

Naruto truly is Jesus in the making.


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 22, 2011)

Lol something about Naruto's face makes me want someone to punch him.
Truly the Messiah.

Still Part II is awesome hardwork does not mean s***. Its all about Bloodlines. Your the best because your parents were the best. 

The Lee's of the world will never measure up.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 22, 2011)

*Nice fam naruto................*


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 22, 2011)

I want a pic of Naruto outspeeding A :V


----------



## Marsala (Jun 22, 2011)

VoDe said:


> Pain bodies didn't regenerate automatically?
> 
> Remember there's Edo Jins and Pain Jins.



These must be Edo Tensei Jins made into Pains. There's no way that Kishimoto would have two sets of former jinchuuriki active.


----------



## VoDe (Jun 22, 2011)

Skaddix said:


> Lol something about Naruto's face makes me want someone to punch him.
> Truly the Messiah.



So true.


----------



## Faustus (Jun 22, 2011)

Marsala said:


> They don't need Izanagi since they regenerate automatically. Madara's S/T power is probably a Mangekyou Sharingan power.



They are not ET, it would be impossible to modify their bodies. Madara is using the *real *bodies of the jins Akatsuki has captured.


----------



## Addy (Jun 22, 2011)

why does this pic remind me of the virgin mary?


----------



## VoDe (Jun 22, 2011)

Marsala said:


> These must be Edo Tensei Jins made into Pains. There's no way that Kishimoto would have two sets of former jinchuuriki active.



Why not?

Akatsuki aka. Madara had dead jins bodies?


----------



## Morati (Jun 22, 2011)

Lol, Kishi is giving Yondaime & Kushina halo's now. Worship them you must!


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 22, 2011)

2 suns is the name of the chapter?

check out the suns on the background for Kushina and Minato.


----------



## Lovely (Jun 22, 2011)

That background image behind Minato and Kushina... looks like that holy light you always see behind Jesus.


----------



## Judecious (Jun 22, 2011)

Love the Pic


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 22, 2011)

Addy said:


> why does this pic remind me of the virgin mary?


It does.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 22, 2011)

Seems like Shikaku figures out how to deal with Zetsu and at the end of the chapter it says that the second day of the war is beginning.

I'm guessing Naruto says something like how the light he shines with is the light of the two suns his parents were. Typical cheesy nonsense.


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 22, 2011)

How can villains compete against Divine and Blessed Naruto.

Grad Sumpreme Holy Rasengan.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 22, 2011)

Marsala said:


> These must be Edo Tensei Jins made into Pains. There's no way that Kishimoto would have two sets of former jinchuuriki active.


Why not? How do you expect him to turn the "living" Edo-Jinchuriki into bodies?


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 22, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Seems like Shikaku figures out how to deal with Zetsu and at the end of the chapter it says that the second day of the war is beginning.



So They spent most of the night fighting in the woods?


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 22, 2011)

Skaddix said:


> How can villains compete against Divine and Blessed Naruto.


You gonna do nothin'

You gonna convert.


----------



## Faustus (Jun 22, 2011)

lolol Naruto's face is all like: "Come to the light, son!"


----------



## Morati (Jun 22, 2011)

Naruto = Jesus confirmed.
Sasuke = Satan?


----------



## sagroth (Jun 22, 2011)

calimike said:


> maybe Itachi's jutsu after he send crow into Naruto's mouth last time, aren't they? is there name of two suns for japanese folklore/mythes?



Yatagarasu is a three-legged crow sun god.

Man, it'd be awesome if Itachi's crow job was a jutsu of that name.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 22, 2011)

The new pic is cute 

Seeing the pic, I think the "two suns" from the title are Minato and Kushina (because that background).


----------



## VoDe (Jun 22, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Why not? How do you expect him to turn the "living" Edo-Jinchuriki into bodies?



By killing them again, oh wait he can't.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 22, 2011)

*God haters=Naruto haters............*


----------



## Face (Jun 22, 2011)

Naruto forgot to have the last supper before the war started.


----------



## Penance (Jun 22, 2011)

He had Ramen...remember?


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 22, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> You gonna do nothin'
> 
> You gonna convert.



He is the Catholic Church convert or die.



Faustus said:


> lolol Naruto's face is all like: "Come to the light, son!"



Yeah pretty much



Morati said:


> Naruto = Jesus confirmed.
> Sasuke = Satan?



Madara=Satan


----------



## Lovely (Jun 22, 2011)

Morati said:


> Naruto = Jesus confirmed.
> Sasuke = Satan?



More like the Anti-Christ


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 22, 2011)

There needs to be an edit thread for that as soon as this is released, so lulz worthy.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 22, 2011)

Face said:


> Naruto forgot to have the last supper before the war started.


Naruto ate Iruka's note before leaving the island.


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 22, 2011)

Face said:


> Naruto forgot to have the last supper before the war started.



Lol who is his Mary Magdalen?
Who are the 12 Apostles? 
I mean Sasuke is clearly the Judas.

I assume Gaara, Kakashi, Bee, Tsunade, Raikage, Oonki, etc


----------



## icyBlade (Jun 22, 2011)

But who is Judas?


----------



## Morati (Jun 22, 2011)

Madara really is the way to peace, after he's killed 95% of the alliance by the end of the war there's no one left to fight the wars between the nations. They should thank him.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 22, 2011)

icyBlade said:


> But who is Judas?



*The emo bitch boy..............*


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Jun 22, 2011)

EPIC CHAPTER

I'm curious about one thing, how the hell will Madara transmit his chakra to the Six Paths of Tobi

I'm sure he chose the former jinchurikis as the vessels for the paths prolly cause they retain some of their bijuu chakra, so he doesn't have to pump so much of his own, but the fact that they each have a manifested sharingan and rinnegan akin to Madara (tobi) means that they're receiving some of his own chakra as well. Zetsu's prolly have something to do with it, maybe they copied his chakra signature enough to be able to transmit to the Pains. Will be interesting to see the pics, can't wait.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 22, 2011)

I've been saying Naruto was gonna become a messiah in the manga but NO! people thought I was trolling

well kishi just trolled you


----------



## Morati (Jun 22, 2011)

icyBlade said:


> But who is Judas?


 
Zetsu, that bastard is always spying on people and telling.


----------



## Addy (Jun 22, 2011)

icyBlade said:


> But who is Judas?



i would say sasuke but i would like to change it to either itachi or hinata........... what? i can still dream of evil itachi or hinata


----------



## FearTear (Jun 22, 2011)

I know I'm late because the "Harvey Dent" argument ends a couple of pages ago, but still


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 22, 2011)

Morati said:


> Madara really is the way to peace, after he's killed 95% of the alliance by the end of the war there's no one left to fight the wars between the nations. They should thank him.



They can Breed quickly. The Strong will survive though. So they will form one united village under the great messiah and be more powerful then ever.


----------



## icyBlade (Jun 22, 2011)

That means Madara = Satan and Rikudou = God

Satan always wanted to be a God. It all makes sense


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 22, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> *The emo bitch boy..............*


Sasuke isn't cool enough.

Sakura can be Judas.


----------



## Kankurette (Jun 22, 2011)

Naruto is Judah ha'Maccabi.


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 22, 2011)

No Sakura and Hinata can fight over being Mary.


----------



## Blackgallon (Jun 22, 2011)

icyBlade said:


> That means Madara = Satan and Rikudou = God
> 
> Satan always wanted to be a God. It all makes sense



Juubi = Satan tbh.

Madara can be one of the anti christs or the messenger/prophet.


----------



## Addy (Jun 22, 2011)

FearTear said:


> I know I'm late because the "Harvey Dent" argument ends a couple of pages ago, but still



ah hell no


----------



## Kraken (Jun 22, 2011)

Skaddix said:


> Lol who is his Mary Magdalen?
> Who are the 12 Apostles?
> I mean Sasuke is clearly the Judas.


Sakura and the Konoha 11


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 22, 2011)

*Some said mary was a hoe...............*


----------



## mayumi (Jun 22, 2011)

aww its mommy and daddy. love the picture. new pains being jins is suprising. i wonder if he seal small amount of chakra from bijuus inthem as well. looks like a really good chapter.


----------



## settings (Jun 22, 2011)

Madara is back 

Can't wait to see  Nagato and Itachi's reaction to new Jinchuuriki/Pain!


----------



## Morati (Jun 22, 2011)

We need more pics from this Bible edition of Naruto.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jun 22, 2011)

Madara is as haxx as ever i see.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 22, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> *Some said mary was a hoe...............*




that would be mary magdeline


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 22, 2011)

The 12 apostles are obviously the 12 teams.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 22, 2011)

Kraken said:


> Sakura and the Konoha 11


It all adds up, Kishi has been reading the bible way too often.


----------



## Kankurette (Jun 22, 2011)

Actually, Sakura can be St Peter, Hinata can be Mary Magdalene. Who's Shikamaru? Simon? And is Madara Herod?


----------



## Harbour (Jun 22, 2011)

Naruto is Jesus, thats mean Kushina(Maria) have sex with the God!
Minato=God.
i see your wanking thoughts, kishi.


----------



## Addy (Jun 22, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> *Some said mary was a hoe...............*



kushina is a hoe but mary is not


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 22, 2011)

son_michael said:


> that would be mary magdeline



*That the one I was talking about.............. 

Not the virgin mary.....................*


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 22, 2011)

Harbour said:


> Naruto is Jesus, thats mean Kushina(Maria) have sex with the God!
> Minato=God.
> i see your wanking thoughts, kishi.



100% proven


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Jun 22, 2011)

Holy fucking shit


----------



## Hexa (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't quite get Shikaku's plan for the Zetsu.  I think maybe the idea is to use the Raikage's secretary to move Naruto around to deal with the white Zetsu clones.


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 22, 2011)

Morati said:


> We need more pics from this Bible edition of Naruto.



We need three writers. 
J-man and his gutsy ninja will be the old testament.
Bee, Sai, and somebody else will write the new testament.


----------



## Kankurette (Jun 22, 2011)

Jiraiya can be Moses, which means Tsunade is Miriam. Chiyo can be Judith. The InoShikaChou trio are the Three Wise Men. And Orochimaru is Herod.


----------



## Friday (Jun 22, 2011)

Finally moving away from yet a Narutoism conversion moment. Thank god (ironically).

Can't wait to see how exactly the edo jins are turned into pain bodies.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 22, 2011)

Confirmed


Naruto is faster than the Raikage without Hiraishin


----------



## Corax (Jun 22, 2011)

Madara is using corpses of jins not their ET versions i think. ET versions are under Kabuto s control. So we ll see both fight. With ET and with Pain.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 22, 2011)

> The Raikage uses his lightning armour and attacks Naruto, but Naruto blocks his attack just in time, I think. This makes B and Tsunade say he's just like a/the yellow flash.
> The Raikage says Naruto is the second person to have blocked his fastest punch
> And this convinces him the saviour still lives as Naruto
> 
> I'd say it says something about Naruto's relfex speed



dat speed


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

ok i guess RM isnt so useless isnt it?


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 22, 2011)

Naruto is now untouchable. 

So who is St. Nicholas?


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 22, 2011)

son_michael said:


> Confirmed
> 
> 
> Naruto is faster than the Raikage without Hiraishin



Not really but still all Naruto has to do is block a punch to become Messiah.

Well at least it took more then TnJ to convert Raikage.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 22, 2011)

Madara is obviously using the rinnegans power of life to ressurect and probably a simmilar jutsu to pains chakra rods to control the jins


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Jun 22, 2011)

vered said:


> ok i guess RM isnt so useless isnt it?



exactly this.


----------



## Addy (Jun 22, 2011)

> The Raikage uses his lightning armour and attacks Naruto, but Naruto blocks his attack just in time, I think. This makes B and Tsunade say he's just like a/the yellow flash.
> The Raikage says Naruto is the second person to have blocked his fastest punch
> And this convinces him the saviour still lives as Naruto
> 
> I'd say it says something about Naruto's relfex speed



you mean we have madara and a new clone of pain with sharingans and reningans but the chapter is 90% of this crap happening between naruto and raikage?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 22, 2011)

so the next day already starts next chapter. wonder what shikuku does to stop the zetsus


----------



## Judecious (Jun 22, 2011)

Naruto the second person to block A's fastest punch


----------



## Face (Jun 22, 2011)

Skaddix said:


> Lol who is his Mary Magdalen?
> Who are the 12 Apostles?
> I mean Sasuke is clearly the Judas.
> 
> I assume Gaara, Kakashi, Bee, Tsunade, Raikage, Oonki, etc



Mary Magdalen = Hinata

12 Apostles = Konoha 12 (Rookies)


----------



## Morati (Jun 22, 2011)

Dat reflex


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 22, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Naruto is now untouchable.
> 
> So who is St. Nicholas?



We will run out of characters at this rate.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 22, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Naruto is now untouchable.
> 
> So who is St. Nicholas?



:\

Santa Claus was created by big business.


----------



## UchihaSage (Jun 22, 2011)

naruto talks about when he got to see his parents again and that minato told him two things, that the masked man is a danger to the world and that someone with a special power is needed to defeat him. naruto says it is the will of his parents that he should save the world from madara

shikaku knows about naruto's emotional sensoring ability and he talks with katsuyu on how to use it, he suggest naruto uses mass kage bunshin spammage.


----------



## icyBlade (Jun 22, 2011)

I wonder if Naruto can go even faster than that


----------



## Selva (Jun 22, 2011)

Yay, people can shut up now with the whole RM isn't that fast crap


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 22, 2011)

Skaddix said:


> We will run out of characters at this rate.


Doesn't answer my question. 



FireHawk64 said:


> :\
> 
> Santa Claus was created by big business.


Shut up, don't ruin this for me.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 22, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I don't quite get Shikaku's plan for the Zetsu.  I think maybe the idea is to use the Raikage's secretary to move Naruto around to deal with the white Zetsu clones.



that is an interesting plan so she can use her ability to trasfer people.


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 22, 2011)

Addy said:


> you mean we have madara and a new clone of pain with sharingans and reningans but the chapter is 90% of this crap happening between naruto and raikage?





Face said:


> May Magdalen = Hinata
> 
> 12 Apostles = Konoha 12 (Rookies)



Are we not short one even with Sai added. Still I guess Konohamaru can count. 

Now we just have to fill out the positions of saints.


----------



## Hexa (Jun 22, 2011)

Selva said:


> Yay, people can shut up now with the whole RM isn't that fast crap


You know, I hate to say it, but it's not really speed.


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 22, 2011)

UchihaSage said:


> naruto talks about when he got to see his parents again and that minato told him two things, that the masked man is a danger to the world and that someone with a special power is needed to defeat him. naruto says it is the will of his parents that he should save the world from madara
> 
> shikaku knows about naruto's emotional sensoring ability and he talks with katsuyu on how to use it, he suggest naruto uses mass kage bunshin spammage.



Did Naruto purify Nine Tails, he cannot use kage bushin in RM.


----------



## Selva (Jun 22, 2011)

Hexa said:


> You know, I hate to say it, but it's not really speed.


Is it referring to his reflexes then?


----------



## Judecious (Jun 22, 2011)

Hexa said:


> You know, I hate to say it, but it's not really speed.



How is it not speed?


----------



## Aldric (Jun 22, 2011)

vered said:


> ok i guess RM isnt so useless isnt it?



Actually yes it still completely is

Who gives a shit if he can block a Raikage punch, no one he's going to fight against was at risk of speedblitzing him

Also that bullshit about "the two suns" convinced me Kishimoto is just straight up ripping off Dai no Daibouken now

This manga is as if an inadequate middle aged japanese man ate Dragonball, Slam Dunk, Dai no Daibouken and Hunter X Hunter, vomitted the half digested goop and put a ninja spin on it


----------



## son_michael (Jun 22, 2011)

Hexa said:


> You know, I hate to say it, but it's not really speed.




Of course it is. It's a combination of comprehending that the punch is coming and then actually posesing the speed to catch the incoming punch 


a speed feat


----------



## Morati (Jun 22, 2011)

Naruto isn't faster than A, he just has a good:


----------



## Hexa (Jun 22, 2011)

Selva said:


> Is it referring to his reflexes then?


Totally.  But, Naruto is reacting to a straight lunge.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 22, 2011)

Kishi is rushing things. Raikage gets surpassed by both Kirabi and Naruto simultaneously in a couple of chapters. 

Hopefully the manga is coming to an end.


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Jun 22, 2011)

UchihaSage said:


> naruto talks about when he got to see his parents again and that minato told him two things, that the masked man is a danger to the world and that someone with a special power is needed to defeat him. naruto says it is the will of his parents that he should save the world from madara
> 
> shikaku knows about naruto's emotional sensoring ability and he talks with katsuyu on how to use it, he suggest naruto uses mass kage bunshin spammage.



Isn't it better to put this in the spoiler thread.


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

guys i suggest you to wait for the translation of the whole thing.shounensuki only gave a general summery of that part.
what we need is pics.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 22, 2011)

Poor A, he used to be the guy everyone wanked to.


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh yeah it ends otherwise we get a time skip with Naruto running the show and a bunch of kids of our current heroes running around. this new threat will come from another continent or some such nonsense.


----------



## shintebukuro (Jun 22, 2011)

I got excited thinking Naruto may have dodged Raikage's punch at the last second and left a yellow flash, similar to Minato....

...but he only _blocked_ it? That's boring...


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Jun 22, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Kishi is rushing things. Raikage gets surpassed by both Kirabi and Naruto simultaneously in a couple of chapters.
> 
> Hopefully the manga is coming to an end.



The moto of this manga is current generation surpasses the old. So its not something we haven't seen so far in the manga.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 22, 2011)

Aldric said:


> Actually yes it still completely is
> 
> Who gives a shit if he can block a Raikage punch, no one he's going to fight against was at risk of speedblitzing him
> 
> ...



Ahh it's been quite some time since I've seen you on NF, I see you are still bitching as usual.


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 22, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Poor A, he used to be the guy everyone wanked to.



Nothing stops wank. He resisted TnJ twice that is a record. and still needed extra confirmation after the third round that is damn impressive. 
But now everyone gets to be a big happy family sitting around.


----------



## Hexa (Jun 22, 2011)

son_michael said:


> Of course it is. It's a combination of comprehending that the punch is coming and then actually posesing the speed to catch the incoming punch
> 
> 
> a speed feat


I think the forums had this discussion already in terms of Sasuke reacting to, evading and countering V1 Raikage's elbow.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 22, 2011)

Now.. Shikaku wants Naruto to use Taju Kage Bunshin and KCM to counter the Zetsus? But Naruto is gonna get killed if he does that... So he needs to tame Kyubi fast?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 22, 2011)

next chapter will probably just been naruto killing all the zetsu spies and maybe meeting the pains at the end. or something.


----------



## Faustus (Jun 22, 2011)

Kaizoku-O Luffy said:


> shikaku knows about naruto's emotional sensoring ability and he talks with katsuyu on how to use it, he suggest naruto uses mass kage bunshin spammage.



Only Naruto can't use mass kage bunshin while in RM


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 22, 2011)

Faustus said:


> Only Naruto can't use mass kage bunshin while in RM



He can when he fully tames the Kyubi. Maybe that's the next big part of his training?


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 22, 2011)

Kaizoku-O Luffy said:


> The moto of this manga is current generation surpasses the old. So its not something we haven't seen so far in the manga.



Well its good to see that applies to some characters and has carried over.

Remember how hard work could overcome bloodline hax. 
Now u aint s*** without a powerful bloodline if your parents were not top dogs then u can never hope to stand on top. The Lee's will forever be weak.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 22, 2011)

Shikaku is lucky that RM Naruto gained such convinient ability.


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

shintebukuro said:


> I got excited thinking Naruto may have dodged Raikage's punch at the last second and left a yellow flash, similar to Minato....
> 
> ...but he only _blocked_ it? That's boring...



since tsunade refers to him as the yellow flash after what he did.i guess its a combination of both.pics or full translation will clarify this point.


----------



## Aldric (Jun 22, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Ahh it's been quite some time since I've seen you on NF, I see you are still bitching as usual.



Also I forgot to mention you still have people who're lapping up the aforementioned goop as if it was vanilla ice cream and asking for more


----------



## Saiko (Jun 22, 2011)

I have a feeling that the next Sasuke vs. Naruto fight will be similar to Gaara vs. Rock Lee.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 22, 2011)

Saiko said:


> I have a feeling that the next Sasuke vs. Naruto fight will be similar to Gaara vs. Rock Lee.


Let's hope so, that was a pretty kickass fight.


----------



## Faustus (Jun 22, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> He can when he fully tames the Kyubi. Maybe that's the next big part of his training?



Yeah, taming the Kyubi should work. It will be the last power up, I guess. But training is not needed, only high level TnJ


----------



## Gabe (Jun 22, 2011)

Saiko said:


> I have a feeling that the next Sasuke vs. Naruto fight will be similar to Gaara vs. Rock Lee.



that be great since imo that was one of the best fights in the manga


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Jun 22, 2011)

Skaddix said:


> Well its good to see that applies to some characters and has carried over.
> 
> Remember how hard work could overcome bloodline hax.
> Now u aint s*** without a powerful bloodline if your parents were not top dogs then u can never hope to stand on top. The Lee's will forever be weak.



And thus neji will be laughing his ass off. I told you so.


----------



## settings (Jun 22, 2011)

Mass KBs vs White Zetsu will be a very boring fight 

I can only hope that we'll see Madara and Kabuto's attacks as well during upcoming chapters.


----------



## UchihaSage (Jun 22, 2011)

obviously rock lee is the son of gai and tsunade
drunk secret... probably rock lee's birthday is late august/early september... christmas party or new year's party one night stand sort of event....... lol


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 22, 2011)

Kaizoku-O Luffy said:


> And thus neji will be laughing his ass off. I told you so.



Yes Neji was right. He was wrong about Naruto simply because he was unaware of his Lineage.


----------



## Kankurette (Jun 22, 2011)

How does Shikaku know about all Naruto's new abilities?


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 22, 2011)

Lol @ this chapter.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 22, 2011)

> How does Shikaku know about all Naruto's new abilities?


Katsuya reported about it.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 22, 2011)

UchihaSage said:


> obviously rock lee is the son of gai and tsunade
> drunk secret... probably rock lee's birthday is late august/early september... christmas party or new year's party one night stand sort of event....... lol



if that is so tsunade rapped gai when he was 15 years old


----------



## Hexa (Jun 22, 2011)

Yamato witnessed it.  He probably got a report back, or told someone else who sent in a report.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 22, 2011)

A's statement kinda implies that he didn't use his fastest attack against B last week. I wonder how that will impact the forum opinion which has been B > A since last week.




Aldric said:


> Also I forgot to mention you still have people who're lapping up the aforementioned goop as if it was vanilla ice cream and asking for more



You do realize that such an opinion with a four year membership on NF is just too funny.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 22, 2011)

What about now people ? I told you Naruto * surpassed* the 4th


----------



## Face (Jun 22, 2011)

vered said:


> since tsunade refers to him as the yellow flash after what he did.i guess its a combination of both.pics or full translation will clarify this point.



That last Ohana comment you posted seems to be correcting the part with the Raikage punching Naruto.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jun 22, 2011)

Madara is pretty much a god now and i fail to see how he could possibly be beaten.


----------



## Aldric (Jun 22, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> You do realize that such an opinion with a four year membership on NF is just too funny.



You guys are so fucking predictable

Come up with "if u dont liek it dont read it!!!" next time, it'll prevent me from having to repeat for the 200th time these forums have plenty of non Naruto based content (personally I registered for the OBD)


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 22, 2011)

Against the Almighty Plot Powers of the Messiah, the Anti is no match.


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

Face said:


> That last Ohana comment you posted seems to be correcting the part with the Raikage punching Naruto.



yea if im not mistaken naruto repeatedly blockes or avoidsim not sure,raikage punches.again im not sure if its a fix or somthing to add .


----------



## Mdri (Jun 22, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> What about now people ? I told you Naruto * surpassed* the 4th



That could be true, but not until Naruto changes his outfit. The guy is going to be a hero and still wears that stupid jumpsuit!


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 22, 2011)

Full script posted:


Kaizoku-O Luffy said:


> Thanks to saladesu of MH:
> 
> The Allied Shinobi Forces have been sent into an uproar by the white Zetsus...!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Jun 22, 2011)

So the two suns are indeed minato and kishina.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jun 22, 2011)

Skaddix said:


> Against the Almighty Plot Powers of the Messiah, the Anti is no match.


O right plot no jutsu


----------



## zuul (Jun 22, 2011)

I think it's pretty fail to see the jinchu brought back with eyes cheat.

And TNJ fail made me gag.


----------



## Ryugaisan (Jun 22, 2011)

Madara is totally getting Aizen'd and losing in a boring fight that makes no sense. He's too overpowered at this point.


----------



## Kankurette (Jun 22, 2011)

^ How is Madara losing, exactly? The Alliance are fucked. Zetsu's sneeking around killing them, loads of randomers are dead, the Kages, Itachi, Chiyo, Nagato and Kimimaro are still at large and possibly the 7 Swordsmen as well, Sasuke's still to be deployed and now Madara's got this new Pein. I just hope there's a catch in there somewhere, otherwise I can't see any way Naruto and the Alliance are going to win this.

Re Shikaku: isn't doing Kage Bunshin no Jutsu in godmode going to kill Naruto, though? Unless he pulls something new out of his anus?


----------



## chakra-burned (Jun 22, 2011)

LOL, did Anti-Minatotards just get trolled? I think they did


----------



## icyBlade (Jun 22, 2011)

Did Raikage just defend himself from the first TnJ wave?


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 22, 2011)

Three TnJ and Raikage still needed extra confirmation. 
Truly the highest resistance. I need pics of the new Pain.


----------



## Arsecynic (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm annoyed, it took Raikage 2 chapters from trying to kill Naruto to letting him do whatever the fuck he wants. God, if this happens in the Naruto vs Sasuke fight, I'm gonna rage.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 22, 2011)

Madara is god tier now. It's not even funny


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

ok naruto evaded the raikage in his full state.
madara translated rinnegans?truly translated them?


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 22, 2011)

Hmm... Naruto is the first human to dodge A's full speed punch without jikukan ninjutsu.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 22, 2011)

Kankurette said:


> ^ How is Madara losing, exactly? The Alliance are fucked. Zetsu's sneeking around killing them, loads of randomers are dead, the Kages, Itachi, Chiyo, Nagato and Kimimaro are still at large and possibly the 7 Swordsmen as well, Sasuke's still to be deployed and now Madara's got this new Pein. I just hope there's a catch in there somewhere, otherwise I can't see any way Naruto and the Alliance are going to win this.
> 
> Re Shikaku: isn't doing Kage Bunshin no Jutsu in godmode going to kill Naruto, though? Unless he pulls something new out of his anus?


He meants that Madara WILL lose against Naruto in a boring fight, which isn't unlikely.


----------



## Addy (Jun 22, 2011)

> The sun rises
> Madara: Dawn breaks on even the longest of nights... They've probably grown accustomed to their eyes about now... The new Pain made from the jinchuuriki... Though I changed them a little to my liking...
> 
> From the right: 4 tails, 3 tails, 7 tails, 2 tails, 6 tails, 5 tails.
> ...


i just skipped everything to read this. 

much helpful.


----------



## Hexa (Jun 22, 2011)

vered said:


> yea if im not mistaken naruto repeatedly blockes or avoidsim not sure,raikage punches.again im not sure if its a fix or somthing to add .


It's adding a thought bubble of the Raikage's.  Basically, it's specifying that Minato is the other person his full speed "failed" against.


----------



## Angoobo (Jun 22, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Actually Naruto is the first human to dodge A's full speed punch without jikukan ninjutsu...



"First Human"?

If you call Kyubi-empowered Naruto "human" then you might be right...


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 22, 2011)

shippuu said:


> That could be true, but not until Naruto changes his outfit. The guy is going to be a hero and still wears that stupid jumpsuit!



Yo ?s tuga ? 

What's the problem ? He evaded the fastest punch of Raikage , he's faster than V2 Raikage so he's pretty much the new Yellow Flash or should I say " Orange Flash " .

And it's finally proved Minato evaded a * V2 Raikage * like A himself stated


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Jun 22, 2011)

At last the konoha's kyuubi incident is known to everyone.


----------



## Kankurette (Jun 22, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> He meants that Madara WILL lose against Naruto in a boring fight, which isn't unlikely.


Ah, gotcha. 

As if one Aizen wasn't enough.


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 22, 2011)

What will be the name of the Ultimate Rasengan that strikes down the Dark God?


----------



## zuul (Jun 22, 2011)

Addy said:


> i just skipped everything to read this.
> 
> much helpful.



I did the same.
Mostly. Couldn't miss the raikage being fisted of love. Sadly. 


Jinchu are going to look fugly with their mismatched cheat eyes.


----------



## Francesco. (Jun 22, 2011)

Madara = Naraku2

IMHO


----------



## Addy (Jun 22, 2011)

zuul said:


> I did the same.
> Mostly. Couldn't miss the raikage being fisted of love. Sadly.
> 
> 
> Jinchu are going to look fugly with their mismatched cheat eyes.



another reningan and sharingan 

on jinchuriki 

ripping them from any unique fighting styles


----------



## orochipein (Jun 22, 2011)

> Madara: Dawn breaks on even the longest of nights... They've probably grown accustomed to their eyes about now... The new Pain made from the jinchuuriki... Though I changed them a little to my liking...
> 
> From the right: 4 tails, 3 tails, 7 tails, 2 tails, 6 tails, 5 tails.
> Each have rinnegan in their right sockets and sharingan in their left sockets.
> ...




Holy Mother of god, i smell a rapestorm coming Madara is officially broken tier

And Naruto dodging A's full speed, well it's official RM Naruto>V2 Raikage>V1 Raikage> Bee
Lol godspeed you Sasuke


----------



## MS81 (Jun 22, 2011)

This indicates that Raikage haven't used Raiton shroud V2 against Bee?!?! 

Kakashi vs Deva Pein again.....


----------



## shintebukuro (Jun 22, 2011)

Naruto dodged A's fastest punch, leaving a yellow flash. Just as was originally assumed, Naruto has speed rivaling Hiraishin.

I also like how Tsunade stepped in to fight, and how Tsunade stated Madara would only be able to defeated with Kyuubi strength.


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 22, 2011)

Sasuke does not use speed anymore. Her turtles up under his spirit and spams arrows and fire.


----------



## Kankurette (Jun 22, 2011)

I just wonder where Sasuke is in all this.


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

about the madara sentence.its not clear.
he created new eyes?or did he use the exact same process with the rods like nagato did?
i mean he used all his 100+sharingans/6?
16+ sharingans for one rinnegan?


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 22, 2011)

Naruto is the new Speed God , finally 

Rejoice Naruto Fans * we were Right *


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 22, 2011)

shintebukuro said:


> Naruto dodged A's fastest punch, leaving a yellow flash. Just as was originally assumed, Naruto has speed rivaling Hiraishin.
> 
> I also like how Tsunade stepped in to fight, and how Naruto stated Madara would only be able to defeated with Kyuubi strength.



Sure it would be a nice gesture but utterly meaningless. Tsunade is simply not in their Speed Tier.


----------



## Mdri (Jun 22, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Yo ?s tuga ?
> 
> What's the problem ? He evaded the fastest punch of Raikage , he's faster than V2 Raikage so he's pretty much the new Yellow Flash or should I say " Orange Flash " .
> 
> And it's finally proved Minato evaded a * V2 Raikage * like A himself stated



Ya sou!

Since the beginning of shippuuden that I wanted him to change his outfit and now that people compared him to yellow flash I wanted even more, but it's ok I guess!


----------



## zuul (Jun 22, 2011)

Addy said:


> another reningan and sharingan
> 
> on jinchuriki
> 
> ripping them from any unique fighting styles



Which means that in the coming chapters it will be mostly rasengan rasengan rasengan, since Nardo and his clones are going to solo the war,and eyes cheat technics we already know.

Boring.



Kankurette said:


> I just wonder where Sasuke is in all this.


Hopefully he left the manga.


----------



## WraithX959 (Jun 22, 2011)

It's official, Naruto is a Jedi Master.

Naruto: You will believe in me.
Raikage: I will believe in you.
Naruto: You will let me pass.
Raikage: I think, I'll let you pass.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jun 22, 2011)

So wait there's is a Pain version of the jinchuuriki group plus the Edo Versions running around ? Man its pretty much over for the ninja alliance.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 22, 2011)

maybe he used the rods to give them all rinnegans and used his sharingan stock to give them sharingans. cause i doubt he has 6 rinngeans lying around. unless he used his uchiha blood plus shodai cells to create new ones if even possible.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jun 22, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Naruto is the new Speed God , finally
> 
> Rejoice Naruto Fans * we were Right *



It's time to party


----------



## blacksword (Jun 22, 2011)

> So wait there's is a Pain version of the jinchuuriki group plus the Edo Versions running around ? Man its pretty much over for the ninja alliance.


crazy isn't it?


----------



## Kankurette (Jun 22, 2011)

I wonder if they'll fight each other. It'll be like the current Bleach filler.

Zuul - if he's going to be final villain, then G-d only knows what kind of crap Kishi's planned for him, considering that Madara's now got his own personal army of Mary Sues. Beat that, Sauce.


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Jun 22, 2011)

vered said:


> about the madara sentence.its not clear.
> he created new eyes?or did he use the exact same process with the rods like nagato did?
> i mean he used all his 100+sharingans/6?
> 16+ sharingans for one rinnegan?



Probably his sharingan will help him control the dead bodies. Have to wait for the pics to see how its done.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 22, 2011)

Kankurette said:


> I just wonder where Sasuke is in all this.



waiting for naruto to convert him


naruto and bee will probably be the only ones who fight the pain jins


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 22, 2011)

I demand at least one Naruto and Bee Back to Back Badass Panel.


----------



## Kankurette (Jun 22, 2011)

Also, what of the rest of the Alliance? Will they all be sitting on their arses doing fuck all when Naruto turns up? We've still got a load of Edos outside the jins who've not fought anyone yet. Juugo vs Kimimaro plz Kishi


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 22, 2011)

shippuu said:


> Ya sou!
> 
> Since the beginning of shippuuden that I wanted him to change his outfit and now that people compared him to yellow flash I wanted even more, but it's ok I guess!



I feel you I wanted it too , but now I gave up he's fine he just needs his Pain Arc Cape back , his design of RM is sufficient , all left is his Cape or his Dad's Cape 



Dolohov27 said:


> So wait there's is a Pain version of the jinchuuriki group plus the Edo Versions running around ? Man its pretty much over for the ninja alliance.




It'll be Naruto vs Pain round two without nerfs , and Naruto will prove he's better than Pain once and for all , finally


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Jun 22, 2011)

So what happened to juubi plan in all this?


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Jun 22, 2011)

shintebukuro said:


> Naruto dodged A's fastest punch, leaving a yellow flash. Just as was originally assumed, Naruto has speed rivaling Hiraishin.
> 
> I also like how Tsunade stepped in to fight, and how Tsunade stated Madara would only be able to defeated with Kyuubi strength.



Hiraishin =/= Yellow Flash.  Yellow flash was produced during Minato's Shunshin, Naruto is as fast as Minato's Shunshin, not his hiraishin.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 22, 2011)

Tsunade bet on Naruto. She will win


----------



## blacksword (Jun 22, 2011)

> So what happened to juubi plan in all this?


Madara's trolling...as usual.


----------



## settings (Jun 22, 2011)

I am just glad that Killer Bee/Raikage flashbacks are finally over - they were so annoying and redundant


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 22, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> Tsunade bet on Naruto. She will win



Is that not a bad thing? She has horrible luck. She needs to bet on madara.


----------



## Trent (Jun 22, 2011)

Kaizoku-O Luffy said:


> The sun rises
> Madara: Dawn breaks on even the longest of nights... They've probably grown accustomed to their eyes about now... The new Pain made from the jinchuuriki... Though I changed them a little to my liking...
> 
> *From the right: 4 tails, 3 tails, 7 tails, 2 tails, 6 tails, 5 tails.
> ...


*  AWESOME OVERLOAD!!!  AWESOME OVERLOAD!!!  *

We're done with the Raikage/Naruto thing too and back to the war. Sweet!!!

Isn't Shikaku's plan to deal with the Zetsu spies bogus though? 
Wasn't it _stated_ that Naruto in Kyuubi mode can't do Kage Bushins?


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Jun 22, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> Tsunade bet on Naruto. She will win



Last time when she won the bet jiraya ended up dying. So what fate awaits naruto i wonder?


----------



## shintebukuro (Jun 22, 2011)

Making "Pain" out of the Jinchuuriki is scary too. Does that mean, in addition to the 6 paths they'll command individually, they'll have their normal fighting styles, and on top of all of that, perhaps Madara's S/T jutsu as well?


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Madara's trolling...as usual.



Exactly he was bs again.


----------



## zuul (Jun 22, 2011)

Kankurette said:


> Also, what of the rest of the Alliance? Will they all be sitting on their arses doing fuck all when Naruto turns up? We've still got a load of Edos outside the jins who've not fought anyone yet. Juugo vs Kimimaro plz Kishi



Pretty much. 

He told him himself. He wants to end the war all by himself.

And the edos were brought back either to troll the fans or feed up the filler. So realistically, no fight for you.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 22, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ™ said:


> Hiraishin =/= Yellow Flash.  Yellow flash was produced during Minato's Shunshin, Naruto is as fast as Minato's Shunshin, not his hiraishin.



unlikely since minato used hirashin to dodge the raikage and naruto did the same with out hirashin. so i think they mean hirashin not shushin.

wonder where madara will sent the jins first, maybe against daruis division, or against nejis division prompting naruto and bee to have to save them


----------



## Kankurette (Jun 22, 2011)

zuul said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> He told him himself. He wants to end the war all by himself.
> 
> And the edos were brought back either to troll the fans or feed up the filler. So realistically, no fight for you.


This IS going to be the Naruverse Winter War, isn't it. BLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH.

How the hell _can_ he singlehandedly win the war, though?


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 22, 2011)

Again he *can do it * it simply will let Kyuubi take his chakra *faster * .

* It doens't mean * he'll die in one second after doing Kage Bunshin .

I already said this countless times but I'll repeat , one example imagine that Naruto can stay in RM 4 hours before Kyuubi sucks his chakra and he dies , with one Kage Bunshin Kyuubi would take just 2 hour , with four Kage Bunshin the Kyuubi would take 1 hour , etc etc

So Kage Bunshin will make him die faster but it doesn't mean he can't use it


----------



## zuul (Jun 22, 2011)

Kankurette said:


> This IS going to be the Naruverse Winter War, isn't it.
> 
> BLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH.



Winter War ??

What does that mean ?


----------



## Hexa (Jun 22, 2011)

I think it has to be the Edo Jinchuuriki from the translation.  If Madara was just controlling soulless husks, I don't understand his "They've probably grown accustomed to their eyes about now".

On that note, that line is totally a Sasuke-tease.  "They" is ambiguous in the Japanese, so if you didn't know the following line, you could interpret it as "that fellow has probably grown accustomed to his eyes about now".


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Jun 22, 2011)

vered said:


> about the madara sentence.its not clear.
> he created new eyes?or did he use the exact same process with the rods like nagato did?
> i mean he used all his 100+sharingans/6?
> 16+ sharingans for one rinnegan?



Least we now know what his sharingan collection was for.  I always thought they were manifested sharingans due to the Nagato's chakra being pumped into the Pain bodies.  And when the chakra stopped, those bodies lost their rinnegans as the eyes would revert back to their old self.  

So that would mean that Madara is pumping a bit of his own chakra into the Pain's as well, using what method, not sure, but zetsu could play a role in it, if zetsu's could copy Madara's chakra signature, Madara himself doesn't have to be hooked up to the rods.  Need pics to see how it's done.


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

well now naruto can evade amaterasu,or at least he can in theory which explains why kishi turned into a speed demon in the first place.


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 22, 2011)

Its going to suck.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jun 22, 2011)

Guys, considering how stacked Akatsuki seems right now....

...and we know they're going to lose, the trolling of Akatsuki is going to very, very, painful to watch. In reality, they should creamed, but they are not.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 22, 2011)

Trent said:


> *  AWESOME OVERLOAD!!!  AWESOME OVERLOAD!!!  *
> 
> We're done with the Raikage/Naruto thing too and back to the war. Sweet!!!
> 
> ...



i doubt they know about naruto limitation with kage bushins in RM. since the hachibi told him about it when naruto and bee were alone.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jun 22, 2011)

The Ninja alliance might as well surrender, they stand no chance.


----------



## Fireball (Jun 22, 2011)

Madara, why are you so godlike?


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 22, 2011)

They have the messiah.


----------



## shintebukuro (Jun 22, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> Hiraishin =/= Yellow Flash.  Yellow flash was produced during Minato's Shunshin, Naruto is as fast as Minato's Shunshin, not his hiraishin.



Hiraishin is stated to have been the reason for the name "Yellow Flash." Minato was never stated to have created a yellow flash with his shunshin.

We just had a flashback where Minato dodged Raikage's fastest punch with Hiraishin, and Naruto just became the second person to ever do it, but he did it with shunshin.

Clearly, a comparison is being made between Minato's Hiraishin and Naruto's shunshin.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 22, 2011)

Somehow I knew Kishimoto was incapable of doing something like showing off the jinchuuriki without taking a steaming dump on them first.

Utterly dire.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 22, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Guys, considering how stacked Akatsuki seems right now....
> 
> ...and we know they're going to lose, the trolling of Akatsuki is going to very, very, painful to watch. In reality, they should creamed, but they are not.



this is probably what is gonna happen. we need a manga where the badguys win


----------



## Blackgallon (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm curious to see what Kabuto does.

I think we are going to see Madara + 6 paths vs Naruto and Kabuto finally going after Sasuke very, very soon.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 22, 2011)

Dolohov27 said:


> The Ninja alliance might as well surrender, they stand no chance.



Dohohohoho.

That is what you think, my friend.

Kishi will show you at the end when he whips out his ultimate troll that allows Naruto to win.

And everyone will scream THAT IS THE BIGGEST PLOT NO JUTSU IN THE NARUTOVERSE.

Just wait and see ​


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 22, 2011)

So much for the Bee and Naruto vs Normal Jin fight.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 22, 2011)

Dolohov27 said:


> The Ninja alliance might as well surrender, they stand no chance.


Have faith, my son.

:ho

Anyhow, if the Jinchuriki really ARE the Edo-ones, then... wow, Kishi you fucking troll


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 22, 2011)

Wait I though MAdara is using dead bodies not ET Jins .

For example if he makes the ET Jins the new Pain , Kabuto will control everyon , what would be the smart thing about that ?

I think he'll have ET Jins with heir powers and their dead bodies used for Pain from Madara 

but I can be wrong


----------



## Hexa (Jun 22, 2011)

The issue is that Naruto needs to be at the location in order to filter out white Zetsu.  Even if he can do it at long range, it's no use if he can't pinpoint and communicate the location of the white Zetsu.  If you can summon him around to different places, though, everything is OK.

I think Naruto makes a "yellow flash" because he's a lightbulb.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Jun 22, 2011)

Dolohov27 said:


> So wait there's is a Pain version of the jinchuuriki group plus the Edo Versions running around ? Man its pretty much over for the ninja alliance.



Badass ain't it, with the exception of Gaara, rest of the jinchuriki bodies make a new Six Paths of Tobi, then there's an alternative Edo version of their souls being bound to the impure world, and those versions would have their bijuu chakra and other original powers, while their bodies use the six paths powers.  I wonder which jinchuriki is Deva path, I'm gonna go with the 3 tail jinchuriki, since that was Madara's to control for so long behind the scenes, he would've made it the strongest path.



Hexa said:


> The issue is that Naruto needs to be at the location in order to filter out white Zetsu.  Even if he can do it at long range, it's no use if he can't pinpoint the location of the white Zetsu.  If you can summon him around to different places, though, everything is OK.
> 
> I think Naruto makes a "yellow flash" because he's a lightbulb.



LOL @ lightbulb.  yep, whereas Minato made a yellow flash due to his golden hair.  Only Minato and Naruto's Shunshins are being compared, nothing to do with Hiraishin which is the teleportation.  So Naruto's shunshin is now faster than V2 Raikage, on par with Minato.


----------



## Kankurette (Jun 22, 2011)

zuul said:


> Winter War ??
> 
> What does that mean ?


The neverending war arc in Bleach, whereupon loads of characters showed up - including some characters who had a Big Damn Heroes moment and were very hyped - fought some hollows / minor bad guys for a bit, then promptly were trolled by Aizen until Ichigo pulled some power out of his arse and saved the day. Some of the aforementioned hyped characters got off-panelled and/or didn't even get a chance to show their powers.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 22, 2011)

*Look like the emo bitch boy going to get some crazy power ups now...............*


----------



## shintebukuro (Jun 22, 2011)

Sesha said:


> Somehow I knew Kishimoto was incapable of doing something like showing off the jinchuuriki without taking a steaming dump on them first.
> 
> Utterly dire.



It would've been hard to have 6 jinchuuriki fight, who do not have their bijuus, without it getting boring.


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 22, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> So much for the Bee and Naruto vs Normal Jin fight.



They fight an upgraded verison.


----------



## lathia (Jun 22, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> *Look like the emo bitch boy going to get some crazy power ups now...............*



Which one???!


----------



## Cromer (Jun 22, 2011)

zuul said:


> Winter War ??
> 
> What does that mean ?



Bleach, foo'


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 22, 2011)

Kankurette said:


> The neverending war arc in Bleach, whereupon loads of characters showed up - including some characters who had a Big Damn Heroes moment and were very hyped - fought some hollows / minor bad guys for a bit, then promptly were trolled by Aizen until Ichigo pulled some power out of his arse and saved the day. Some of the aforementioned hyped characters got off-panelled and/or didn't even get a chance to show their powers.



Yeah it was bad we did got precisely one new bankai. Seriously just one.


----------



## settings (Jun 22, 2011)

shintebukuro said:


> Making "Pain" out of the Jinchuuriki is scary too. Does that mean, in addition to the 6 paths they'll command individually, they'll have their normal fighting styles, and on top of all of that, perhaps Madara's S/T jutsu as well?


I doubt that they will be able to use S/T jutsu (it's Madara's signature move), but they should be able to use genjutsu via sharingan.

Other than that, they might be able to use their own Jinchuuriki-specific attacks (in case Madara is capable of providing them the access to sealed Bijuu power).


----------



## zuul (Jun 22, 2011)

Kankurette said:


> The neverending war arc in Bleach, whereupon loads of characters showed up - including some characters who had a Big Damn Heroes moment and were very hyped - fought some hollows / minor bad guys for a bit, then promptly were trolled by Aizen until Ichigo pulled some power out of his arse and saved the day. Some of the aforementioned hyped characters got off-panelled and/or didn't even get a chance to show their powers.




Kubo may be teaching Kishi the way of the troll.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 22, 2011)

Naruto will end this war at 9000 km/h


----------



## Gabe (Jun 22, 2011)

if there are 2 sets of jins does that mean it will be like naruto and bee vs 6 regular jin and 6 pain jins.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 22, 2011)

lathia said:


> Which one???!



*The one who misses his big brother sooo much*


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jun 22, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Naruto will end this war at 9000 km/h



Fuck yeah


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 22, 2011)

^^ Yes that was my first though .

Naruto vs Pain to show he's stronger and Bee vs Jins to prove he's the strongest Bijuu and can take everyother at the same time 

Please Kishi make it happen


----------



## blacksword (Jun 22, 2011)

> if there are 2 sets of jins does that mean it will be like naruto and bee vs 6 regular jin and 6 pain jins.


lol you wish. Bee and Naruto stand no chance. 
1 set of Edo Jin are immortal, other one are walking Rikudos.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 22, 2011)

shintebukuro said:


> It would've been hard to have 6 jinchuuriki fight, who do not have their bijuus, without it getting boring.



How could it? We've never seen them go all out before. 
We sat through that repetitive Kin-Gin fight and people gobbled that shit up like it was ambrosia.

And recycling the Six Paths of Pain isn't boring? And more rinnegans and sharingans?


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 22, 2011)

Some time ago I posted this:


*Spoiler*: __ 















Shikaku's plan will work


----------



## Gabe (Jun 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> lol you wish. Bee and Naruto stand no chance.
> 1 set of Edo Jin are immortal, other one are walking Rikudos.



honestly how do we know. because no one else in the alliance can fight them. but not at the same time maybe.


----------



## Hexa (Jun 22, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> LOL @ lightbulb.  yep, whereas Minato made a yellow flash due to his golden hair.  Only Minato and Naruto's Shunshins are being compared, nothing to do with Hiraishin which is the teleportation.  So Naruto's shunshin is now faster than V2 Raikage, on par with Minato.


Well, Naruto doesn't need to be as fast as the Raikage to evade a lunge.  I feel like the forums had this discussion last week with Sasuke evading and countering the Raikage's blow.


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (Jun 22, 2011)

Not surprised at the initial spoilers, called it 



NarutoIzDaMan said:


> Yep, it looks like Naruto will have to prove himself to the Raikage by "out-speeding" him just like Minato did all those years ago. Some people (including myself ) already predicted that this would eventually happen so not a big surprise there, if it does indeed turn out this way.



However, more rinnegan out of the blue .........what the hell, this shit is overkill.


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

i want to see the new rikudou jin peins vs RM as a fight now.
but the whole creation of the peins needs clarification.
perhaps the sentence was refering to sasuke and not the bodies themselves?


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jun 22, 2011)

lathia said:


> Which one???!


 The one and only Sasuke Uchiha


----------



## ppain (Jun 22, 2011)

*"the Raikage converts to Narutoism"*

HILARIOUS  !!!


----------



## Kankurette (Jun 22, 2011)

Zuul - let's just hope it doesn't reach Oda. 


Skaddix said:


> Yeah it was bad we did got precisely one new bankai. Seriously just one.


Two Bankais, you forget Gin. And we got to see the shikais of Shunsui, Shuuhei, Yumichika, Ukitake and all the Vizards except Hachi and Mashiro. But then Ayon trolls a load of lieutenants and then Wonderspaz and his pet anus turn up and troll Ukitake. But wait! It's the Vizards! Hurrah! Except we never get to find out what Lisa or Hiyori could actually do with their shikai because Aizen interrupts their fight and lolstabs Harribel, and then that bastard trolls EVERYONE, Vizards and captains, and then he trolls Yamamoto, and then Isshin and Urahara and Yoruichi turn up, and they all get trolled too. And then Gin goes "lol I told naughty fibs, this is what my bankai really does" and poisons Aizen, and just when you think 'great, the bastard's down', Aizen godmodes his way out of it and kills Gin. Repeat ad nauseam. Ichigo saves day with new sparklypoo godmode powers. 

And Unohana _still_ doesn't get a fight, and Yammy is off-panelled.

And it looks like Naruto's going the same way.


----------



## Hexa (Jun 22, 2011)

vered said:


> i want to see the new rikudou jin peins vs RM as a fight now.
> but the whole creation of the peins needs clarification.
> perhaps the sentence was refering to sasuke and not the bodies themselves?


No, it's definitely referring to the Pains.

But, it's weird.  I feel like the new "Pains" have to be autonomous in order for it to matter whether or not they've "become familiar with" their eyes.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 22, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> LOL @ lightbulb.  yep, whereas Minato made a yellow flash due to his golden hair.  Only Minato and Naruto's Shunshins are being compared, nothing to do with Hiraishin which is the teleportation.  So Naruto's shunshin is now faster than V2 Raikage, on par with Minato.



as far as we know minato never used shushin on the raikage just hirashin. so how can minatos and naruto shushins be compared


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Well, Naruto doesn't need to be as fast as the Raikage to evade a lunge.  I feel like the forums had this discussion last week with Sasuke evading and countering the Raikage's blow.



in this case i think he needs to be.
sasuke evaded V1 raikage punch and that was due to the sharingan.
naruto has none of that and he evaded a full speed raikage(V2) attack and been stated to be the only person since Minato himself to do it.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 22, 2011)

Blackgallon said:


> I'm curious to see what Kabuto does.
> 
> I think we are going to see Madara + 6 paths vs Naruto and Kabuto finally going after Sasuke very, very soon.



remember Kabuto has Rinnegan and Sharingan just like Madara...


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 22, 2011)

Then why didn't Minato used Shunshin to evade Raikage ? It's clear that Minato's normal Shunshin is inferior to V2 Raikage , and now Naruto is better .

Minato used Hiraishin , he's faster than A but nonetheless he used Hiraishin because a Shunshin wouldn't be enough .


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 22, 2011)

....

Minato vs Raikage vs Naruto.

Here comes the new Jiraiya vs Itachi vs Orochimaru.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 22, 2011)

Why ? Naruto is better than the other two


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

by the way this whole speed feats kind of contradict kishi own statments.
techniquly naruto shouldnt be able to see raikage attack since he dosent have the eyes like sharingan.nor to cope with this kind of speed without having special eyes.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 22, 2011)

lets say naruto and bee will face the jin. then i wonder who nagato and itachi will face. i think nagato will talk to naruto somehow. but i dont know if they will fight.


----------



## Hexa (Jun 22, 2011)

vered said:


> by the way this whole speed feats kind of contradict kishi own statments.
> techniquly naruto shouldnt be able to see raikage attack since he dosent have the eyes like sharingan.nor to cope with this kind of speed without having special eyes.


I have to imagine that Kyuubi Chakra Mode boosts Naruto's reflexes.  The sharingan's prediction more or less does the same thing, though in a more limited manner.


----------



## Marsala (Jun 22, 2011)

vered said:


> by the way this whole speed feats kind of contradict kishi own statments.
> techniquly naruto shouldnt be able to see raikage attack since he dosent have the eyes like sharingan.nor to cope with this kind of speed without having special eyes.



I think that upgrading your entire body helps your eyes upgrade as well. Naruto couldn't charge forward recklessly at full speed without leaving himself open, though.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 22, 2011)

vered said:


> by the way this whole speed feats kind of contradict kishi own statments.
> techniquly naruto shouldnt be able to see raikage attack since he dosent have the eyes like sharingan.nor to cope with this kind of speed without having special eyes.



wouldn't his sensing ability help with that.


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 22, 2011)

Kankurette said:


> Zuul - let's just hope it doesn't reach Oda.
> 
> Two Bankais, you forget Gin. And we got to see the shikais of Shunsui, Shuuhei, Yumichika, Ukitake and all the Vizards except Hachi and Mashiro. But then Ayon trolls a load of lieutenants and then Wonderspaz and his pet anus turn up and troll Ukitake. But wait! It's the Vizards! Hurrah! Except we never get to find out what Lisa or Hiyori could actually do with their shikai because Aizen interrupts their fight and lolstabs Harribel, and then that bastard trolls EVERYONE, Vizards and captains, and then he trolls Yamamoto, and then Isshin and Urahara and Yoruichi turn up, and they all get trolled too. And then Gin goes "lol I told naughty fibs, this is what my bankai really does" and poisons Aizen, and just when you think 'great, the bastard's down', Aizen godmodes his way out of it and kills Gin. Repeat ad nauseam. Ichigo saves day with new sparklypoo godmode powers.
> 
> ...



Yeah Unohana still got no fights. and we still never saw Yourichi's shikai.


----------



## chakra-burned (Jun 22, 2011)

vered said:


> by the way this whole speed feats kind of contradict kishi own statments.
> techniquly naruto shouldnt be able to see raikage attack since he dosent have the eyes like sharingan.nor to cope with this kind of speed without having special eyes.



When he pumps Kyuubi chakra into his aiz he can see


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 22, 2011)

vered said:


> by the way this whole speed feats kind of contradict kishi own statments.
> techniquly naruto shouldnt be able to see raikage attack since he dosent have the eyes like sharingan.nor to cope with this kind of speed without having special eyes.



It just shows that Minato and Naruto's reflexes > Sharingan prediction.


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I have to imagine that Kyuubi Chakra Mode boosts Naruto's reflexes.  The sharingan's prediction more or less does the same thing, though in a more limited manner.



ofcourse it boosts him.but he has to be fast enough to dodge raikage fastest attack.we are going to see it in the pics as well.
the question is how naruto does it without special eyes?
ok ive seen the comments above you are right i guess.


----------



## Burning_Neoxor (Jun 22, 2011)

vered said:


> by the way this whole speed feats kind of contradict kishi own statments.
> techniquly naruto shouldnt be able to see raikage attack since he dosent have the eyes like sharingan.nor to cope with this kind of speed without having special eyes.



It could be that "sensing" Raikage is faster than seeing him. Naruto is also a sensor after all.


----------



## Corax (Jun 22, 2011)

> Well, Naruto doesn't need to be as fast as the Raikage to evade a lunge. I feel like the forums had this discussion last week with Sasuke evading and countering the Raikage's blow.


Sasuke failed to track his fastest speed (V2 shunshin). Minato failed to even move his body (however reacted to it with hiraishin).RM Naruto evaded it with his body speed. Idk how he reacted (may be because of his sensor abilities or because his shroud also enhances his nervous system).


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 22, 2011)

vered said:


> ofcourse it boosts him.but he has to be fast enough to dodge raikage fastest attack.we are going to see it in the pics as well.
> the question is how naruto does it without special eyes?



The same way Minato did it without special eyes, because he's just that damn fast at reacting.


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 22, 2011)

Gabe said:


> lets say naruto and bee will face the jin. then i wonder who nagato and itachi will face. i think nagato will talk to naruto somehow. but i dont know if they will fight.



Okay so if Kages handle Kages.
Naruto and Bee take Ridokou Jins.
Who handles the Edo Jins? I guess the generals minus Gaara take them. 

Yeah that does leave no one to take itachi and nagato. 

They need a kill Kabuto squad to kill and make this easier.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 22, 2011)

EMS will have to come with a fucking uber-haxx tech even more than Susano'O , I'm eager to see it too


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 22, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Well, Naruto doesn't need to be as fast as the Raikage to evade a lunge.  I feel like the forums had this discussion last week with Sasuke evading and countering the Raikage's blow.



It's not a question of how fast Naruto can run it's one of his reaction speed. The Raikage has an incredibly high reaction speed, that is why he can circumvent the weakness Minato warned Kakashi about of not being able to see the counter once he reached a certain level of shunshin speed.
His reaction speed allows him to react to a counter and land his attack nonetheless. Because if you move to soon he'll simply adjust his attack to account for the evasion.
Sasuke has the sharingan which allowed him to see the trajectory of A's punch beforehand so that he could evade it even if his reaction speed is inferior. Naruto doesn't however. For Naruto to evade A's punch means that his reaction speed is atleast as fast as A's, because he couldn't see A's punch beforehand.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 22, 2011)

> EMS will have to come with a fucking uber-haxx tech even more than Susano'O , I'm eager to see it too


whatever EMS offers it will pale in comparasion to 6 walking Rikudo with Bijuu powers.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> whatever EMS offers it will pale in comparasion to 6 walking Rikudo with Bijuu powers.



What the fodders for Naruto ?


----------



## Hexa (Jun 22, 2011)

Marsala said:


> I think that upgrading your entire body helps your eyes upgrade as well. Naruto couldn't charge forward recklessly at full speed without leaving himself open, though.


That's sort of an issue with chidori that I sort of have.  Like, with chidori, the issue is that, to the chidori user, the counterattack occurs at the users own speed + the speed of the counterattack, which is typically too much for ninja to react to.   But the sharingan's prediction is capped, so at some level of the user's speed, chidori is still going to be incomplete.


----------



## Samochan (Jun 22, 2011)

Naruto understands why Sasuke did what he did.

It only takes a miniscule amount of the kyuubi chakra...

Naruto understands why Sasuke did what he did.

To do this. =) 

So no wonder he can blitz Raikage, if he's able to be super fast with just a minimum amount to activate the mode. Pump a lil' bit of dat chakra and let it roll. Superb chakra body activation ftw!

Naruto using all that chakra at once = too powerful to imagine. *_*


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 22, 2011)

Time to eat guys , I'll be back


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 22, 2011)

That assumes using more does not just boost duration.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 22, 2011)

Skaddix said:


> That assumes using more does not just boost duration.



Well using more Kyubi chakra in tailed form means more speed, power etc. so why not in KCM too?


----------



## AlphaDragoon (Jun 22, 2011)

Well damn.  Naruto's reaction speed and reflexes are godlike now.

I approve.


----------



## Seph (Jun 22, 2011)

Naruto is the most cheesy, unbearable and annoying main character in Shonen history. I don't know how anyone can stand him.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jun 22, 2011)

Fuck all this speed bullshit, the Jins have a Sharingan and Rinnegan


----------



## blacksword (Jun 22, 2011)

> Naruto is the most cheesy, unbearable and annoying main character in Shonen history. I don't know how anyone can stand him.


Seriously, this.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 22, 2011)

Corax said:


> Sasuke failed to track his fastest speed (V2 shunshin). Minato failed to even move his body (however reacted to it with hiraishin).RM Naruto evaded it with his body speed. Idk how he reacted (may be because of his sensor abilities or because his shroud also enhances his nervous system).



Minato failing to move his body while being able to use a jutsu is a contradiction. It makes no sense for Minato to be able to do something as complicated as enacting a jutsu, but to not to be able to do something as simple as ducking his head.

As for Naruto I think it's the latter. If it was his sensor abilities they would have to be on the level of real time mind reading and Naruto really isn't the type. Emotions and empathy are one thing complex thoughts like reading the path of an attack is something different. Atleast in my opinion.


----------



## Corax (Jun 22, 2011)

> Minato failing to move his body while being able to use a jutsu is a contradiction. It makes no sense for Minato to be able to do something as complicated as enacting a jutsu, but to not to be able to do something as simple as ducking his head.


No hiraishin can be activated instantly. Anyway it is clear from this chapter that Naruto in RM has greater reaction. Not only he was able to react but also physically move his body and evade.


----------



## AlphaDragoon (Jun 22, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> Naruto is the most cheesy, unbearable and annoying main character in Shonen history. I don't know how anyone can stand him.





blacksword said:


> Seriously, this.



Good thing you two don't represent the rest of the world's opinions, then.

As for how Naruto is able to avoid V2 Raikage, I'm also thinking it's more along the lines of his nervous system getting a massive boost when in Kyuubi Mode.


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

i guess his evasion will look the same as how raikage evaded amaterau.the same visual effect.


----------



## Kankurette (Jun 22, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> Naruto is the most cheesy, unbearable and annoying main character in Shonen history. I don't know how anyone can stand him.


12 year old boys? IDK.


----------



## Faustus (Jun 22, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> Fuck all this speed bullshit, the Jins have a Sharingan and Rinnegan



This. Fuck all the bullshit, I'm going to skip those pages until the one with Madara and Jins


----------



## slickcat (Jun 22, 2011)

yay 4 bee + Naruto against evolved jins, now epic tag team in the making


----------



## Francesco. (Jun 22, 2011)

Good luck entire Narutoverse againts this Madara.


----------



## Epyon (Jun 22, 2011)

"Naruto has become the Yellow Flash" 

That has to be stupidest statement I've read in a spoiler post in months.


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

i really cant see the new pains.
i wonder if they are connected with the rods.but if they are edos and not being controled with the rods thats a whole new thing.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 22, 2011)

Itachi and Nagato are looking like fodders now.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Itachi and Nagato are looking like fodders now.


Lolno, they'd still rape most people.


----------



## Trent (Jun 22, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> Fuck all this speed bullshit, the Jins have a Sharingan and Rinnegan



Indeed.

This is stuff like that makes Madara the best thing in this manga. 

That and his awesome one liners. 

What we need *urgently * now is pics of the 6 Paths of the Jins™.


----------



## Corax (Jun 22, 2011)

> Itachi and Nagato are looking like fodders now.


I doubt so they are Kabuto s main fighting strength. Counterpart of Pain 2.0 and Gedo-Mazo.


----------



## AlphaDragoon (Jun 22, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Lolno, they'd still rape most people.



This. Itachi and Nagato are still beastly.

Also, boss-like avatar you got there.  Now Simon, he could fodderize some Naruto guys for sure.


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Jun 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Itachi and Nagato are looking like fodders now.



Really? Just really?


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 22, 2011)

AlphaDragoon said:


> This. Itachi and Nagato are still beastly.
> 
> Also, boss-like avatar you got there.  Now Simon, he could fodderize some Naruto guys for sure.


Simon or Kamina could easily solo the Narutoverse


----------



## slickcat (Jun 22, 2011)

lol naruto upgraded to FTL in OBD will be a real laugh


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Jun 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Itachi and Nagato are looking like fodders now.



How so? Those two are kabuto's trump card against madara besides the sixth coffin.


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

so we have madara,and new rokudou pein with unknown qualities at the moment.
and nagato as well.
soon we'll get an overload rinnegan action.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 22, 2011)

Corax said:


> No hiraishin can be activated instantly.



That is obviously false. Minato needs to mold the chakra and specify the destination before he can use Hiraishin. All that takes time. If only a little.

It makes no sense for something that requires a relatively complicated train of thought to be faster than the instinctual reaction of getting your head out of the path of a fist. 
Just look at yourself, aren't your physical reactions when let's say someone unexpectantly throws something at your face or some insect suddenly appears in front of your eyes faster than when you have to solve some mathematical equasion? It's the same thing.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 22, 2011)

> Raikage: ... I wanted to confirm it for myself... So I attacked with the intent to kill... You are the second person to be able to evade my fastest punch



And people were saying Minato didn't evade the Raikages's fastest attack, lol.

And jins with Sharingan and Rinnegan, I approve.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 22, 2011)

vered said:


> so we have madara,and new rokudou pein with unknown qualities at the moment.
> and nagato as well.
> soon we'll get an overload rinnegan action.



Wanna bet all of them will get defeated before the second day of the war is over?


----------



## blacksword (Jun 22, 2011)

Kabuto's trumcard against Madara is the 6th coffin and "that jutsu". Nagato and Itachi are totally irrelevant.


----------



## Topher (Jun 22, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> That is obviously false. Minato needs to mold the chakra and specify the destination before he can use Hiraishin. All that takes time. If only a little.
> 
> It makes no sense for something that requires a relatively complicated train of thought to be faster than the instinctual reaction of getting your head out of the path of a fist.
> Just look at yourself, aren't your physical reactions when let's say someone unexpectantly throws something at your face or some insect suddenly appears in front of your eyes faster than when you have to solve some mathematical equasion? It's the same thing.



Why are you making the manga more complicated than it is? Minato is faster than raikage due to hirashin. Now naruto is faster than them both with the full power of the nine  tails. it's that simple.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 22, 2011)

Kaizoku-O Luffy said:


> How so? Those two are kabuto's trump card against madara besides the sixth coffin.



That sixth coffin has to be some uber shit because Madara's has a lot of firepower.


----------



## Hexa (Jun 22, 2011)

I think the ordering might reveal the particular path of each Jinchuuriki.

1. Hell
2. Ghost
3. Animal
4. Ashurado
5. Human
6. Deva

So, saying the Pains are in order, then Roushi would either be the new Hell Pain or Deva Pain.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 22, 2011)

True story.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jun 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Itachi and Nagato are looking like fodders now.



Well see how the other Akatsuki member turn out. I have to agree with you there.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jun 22, 2011)

Itachi and Nagato are about to show them how to really use those eyes!

Nagato knows all the elements and Itachi is the most deadly genjutsu user ever


----------



## Gabe (Jun 22, 2011)

i think han will probably be the new ghost pain, 2 tails will probably be the summoning pain, maybe yagura deva, human pain maybe the  7 tails, hell the 6 tails and 4 tails asura pain.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 22, 2011)

Topher said:


> Why are you making the manga more complicated than it is? Minato is faster than raikage due to hirashin. Now naruto is faster than them both with the full power of the nine  tails. it's that simple.



I admit my explanation may have been a bit too complicated. But the point I was trying to make is that Minato's reaction speed is what made his Hiraishin so dangerous and that Hiraishin is no substitute for reaction speed.

As for whether Naruto is faster than Minato I don't know and frankly I really don't care.


----------



## Trent (Jun 22, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> That is obviously false. Minato needs to mold the chakra and specify the destination before he can use Hiraishin. All that takes time. If only a little.
> 
> It makes no sense for something that requires a relatively complicated train of thought to be faster than the instinctual reaction of getting your head out of the path of a fist.
> Just look at yourself, aren't your physical reactions when let's say someone unexpectantly throws something at your face or some insect suddenly appears in front of your eyes faster than when you have to solve some mathematical equasion? It's the same thing.



I completely disagree. 

For a nin, speed of thought obviously is _extremely _faster than having to move a muscle, making Hiraishin _virtually _instantaneous.

It's because of such mastery of this thought process that Minato was so deadly with Hiraishin.

Edit:


bearzerger said:


> I admit my explanation may have been a bit too complicated. But the point I was trying to make is that Minato's reaction speed is what made his Hiraishin so dangerous and that Hiraishin is no substitute for reaction speed.
> 
> As for whether Naruto is faster than Minato I don't know and frankly I really don't care.



This "reaction ability" kinda is the "speed of thought" I was talking about, the ability of deciding what to do instantly which allows Hiraishin to be used so fast and effectively since it's virtually instantaneous.


----------



## Mikon (Jun 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Kabuto's trumcard against Madara is the 6th coffin and "that jutsu". Nagato and Itachi are totally irrelevant.



Your hate is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jun 22, 2011)

Glad to see Naruto show the Raikage he is the real deal. Can't wait to see the jins in action.


----------



## Ichiurto (Jun 22, 2011)

Six Paths of Pain... 7 Jin's.

What's the last one?

NM. I forgot Gaara.

Maaaan. How do you forget Gaara? Shame on me.


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Jun 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Kabuto's trumcard against Madara is the 6th coffin and "that jutsu". Nagato and Itachi are totally irrelevant.



He wouldn't be having them sit around on a statue during a war if they are not relevant.


----------



## Trent (Jun 22, 2011)

Mikon said:


> Your hate is fucking ridiculous.



He's still right on the matter though. 

Nagato and Itachi are trump cards for Kabuto_ *in his confrontation versus the Kage Alliance's army*_, not necessarily to be used against Madara.


----------



## Addy (Jun 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Itachi and Nagato are looking like fodders now.



they were fodder the moment they became kabuto's fodders


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

so i hope we'll get Bee and naruto vs the 6 pein jins.and assuming its the edos, that means they'll get the bijuus powers as well.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 22, 2011)

Trent said:


> I completely disagree.
> 
> For a nin, speed of thought obviously is _extremely _faster than having to move a muscle, making Hiraishin _virtually _instantaneous.
> 
> ...



I still don't see why Hiraishin should be faster than Minato's physical responses. Of course it's on an extremely high level, but it still requires conscious thought unlike the instinctual reaction of getting one's head out of the path of a fist one sees approaching.



Hexa said:


> I think the ordering might reveal the particular path of each Jinchuuriki.
> 
> 1. Hell
> 2. Ghost
> ...



I think that Yagura will represent the Deva realm. He was a kage and a complete jinchuuriki afterall and that should put him above the other jinchuuriki Madara has.


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

yea yagura being Deva realm should fit.
demon realm should be the 5th jin.
yugito can be human or animal realm.


----------



## Mael (Jun 22, 2011)

STFU, Nardo.  We get it.


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 22, 2011)

Gabe said:


> i think han will probably be the new ghost pain, 2 tails will probably be the summoning pain, maybe yagura deva, human pain maybe the  7 tails, hell the 6 tails and 4 tails asura pain.


i'm going for:

- yagura= deva
- yugito= animal
- han= asura
- yoshi= hungry ghost
- ukataka= hell
- fuu= human 

but how will the sharingan come in all this; how will these pains' powers differ from when nagato used this method? willt the even have the same names?


----------



## Addy (Jun 22, 2011)

vered said:


> yea yagura being *Deva *realm should fit.
> demon realm should be the 5th jin.
> yugito can be human or animal realm.



i think the four tails should be that.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 22, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> i'm going for:
> 
> - yagura= deva
> - yugito= animal
> ...



I fully agreed with this.


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm not sure if i like that all the Jins gets a Sharingan and Rinnegan because it lessens Madara's uniqueness......and is Kabuto aware of Madara taking control of the Jins?

On another note, Raikage's conversion werent as bad as feared as Naruto backed up his words with strength, thus making it incharacter for Raikage to accept it. I'm still not keen on the whole "Naruto=Jesus" thing though....


----------



## AlphaDragoon (Jun 22, 2011)

Mael said:


> STFU, Nardo.  We get it.



Clearly Raikage didn't though, and that's who needed to be convinced.


----------



## WraithX959 (Jun 22, 2011)

vered said:


> by the way this whole speed feats kind of contradict kishi own statments.
> techniquly naruto shouldnt be able to see raikage attack since he dosent have the eyes like sharingan.nor to cope with this kind of speed without having special eyes.



Not quite, Minato's statement to Kakashi was in reference to leaving himself open to a counter-attack. Naruto was already aware that Raikage was attacking and was reacting defensively. 

In this regard it would be similar to Naruto & Sasuke's fight at the Valley of the End. Once Sasuke unlocked his third tomoe, he had no trouble counter-attacking KN0. Naruto was faster, however because he lacked the Sharingan he was unable to response to Sasuke's counter-attacks. It wasn't until Naruto went KN1 that Sasuke begin having trouble again, because of the unpredictable movements of the Kyuubi's chakra.


----------



## Addy (Jun 22, 2011)

> Raikage: It seems the savior lives after all... Inside of you, that is... Now go...
> Naruto, with the morning sun behind him: Yeah!!



i think im gonna puke


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 22, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> I'm not sure if i like that all the Jins gets a Sharingan and Rinnegan because it lessens Madara's uniqueness......and is Kabuto aware of Madara taking control of the Jins?



We don't know if Madara is using Edo Jins or the real dead Jinchuriki bodies. I would guess the real bodies.


----------



## Face (Jun 22, 2011)

I wonder if the Jinchiruuki that Madara controls will have Bijuu level chakra?


----------



## Addy (Jun 22, 2011)

AlphaDragoon said:


> Clearly Raikage didn't though, and that's who needed to be convinced.



i know but kishi repeated this so many times. he is shoving it down our throats now


----------



## FearTear (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

Face said:


> I wonder if the Jinchiruuki that Madara controls will have Bijuu level chakra?



it al depends if these are the edos jin or the dead bodies.


----------



## AlphaDragoon (Jun 22, 2011)

WraithX959 said:


> Not quite, Minato's statement to Kakashi was in reference to leaving himself open to a counter-attack. Naruto was already aware that Raikage was attacking and was reacting defensively.



I see your point.  However, I'd have trouble believing that either V2 Raikage or Kyuubi Naruto at this point would have a problem using the same speed to blitz someone and be unable to defend against a possible counter-attack.  All the hype is on reaction speed, which would allow them to avoid a hit on pure reaction time even if it was a counter, I would think.

Kakashi and Sasuke required the Sharingan to successfully use Chidori without fear of being countered because they weren't ridiculously fast/responsive.  If say, Raikage had the Chidori, I'm pretty confident he could do it without the need of a Sharingan.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 22, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> We don't know if Madara is using Edo Jins or the real dead Jinchuriki bodies. I would guess the real bodies.



Good observation, Madara isn't going to use the zombies because he can't control them.


----------



## Hexa (Jun 22, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> I'm not sure if i like that all the Jins gets a Sharingan and Rinnegan because it lessens Madara's uniqueness......and is Kabuto aware of Madara taking control of the Jins?


I think, given Madara's mysteriousness, he'll just be given something new by the time he himself actually fights (like Izanami, or a discount-Juubi power)


----------



## Synn (Jun 22, 2011)

Finally, we get to see some action from the Jinchuuriki. I am so excited about his chapter!


----------



## Addy (Jun 22, 2011)

i think we found the new image for the telegrams :33


----------



## Mael (Jun 22, 2011)

AlphaDragoon said:


> Clearly Raikage didn't though, and that's who needed to be convinced.



Which is a damn shame.


----------



## Corax (Jun 22, 2011)

> but how will the sharingan come in all this; how will these pains' powers differ from when nagato used this method? willt the even have the same names?


Six paths of rebirth are always the same. They are based on Buddhist 6 realms.


----------



## FearTear (Jun 22, 2011)

Addy said:


> i think we found the new image for the telegrams :33



I thought the same thing


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Jun 22, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I think it has to be the Edo Jinchuuriki from the translation.  If Madara was just controlling soulless husks, I don't understand his "They've probably grown accustomed to their eyes about now".
> 
> On that note, that line is totally a Sasuke-tease.  "They" is ambiguous in the Japanese, so if you didn't know the following line, you could interpret it as "that fellow has probably grown accustomed to his eyes about now".



hmm, ur absolutely right.  I was wondering the exact same thing, why would the new Pain Rikudou if they're simply corpses need to be accustomed to the eyes.  Unless he were to use Gedou Rinne Tensei to revive them, and then implant the eyes into them? and control em that way, kinda like his own Edo Tensei. 

But seeing as they have a sharingan and rinnegan in each eye socket, one would think they're not real, they're simply manifestations of Madara's own chakra into the Pain Rikudou, as Nagato was pumping his into the six paths, once he stopped, their rinnegans would've vanished, otherwise the alliance would've had six pairs at their disposal.  Man, wish we had some pics right about now.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 22, 2011)

So another one bites the dust to TNJ? give me a fuckn break


----------



## Addy (Jun 22, 2011)

Synn said:


> Finally, we get to see some action from the Jinchuuriki. I am so excited about his chapter!



lol, you do realize that they will use the jutsus that madara gave them and not their own?


----------



## AlphaDragoon (Jun 22, 2011)

Hustler said:


> So another one bites the dust to TNJ? give me a fuckn break



At least this time Naruto has to prove himself to him before the TnJ will work.


----------



## The Scientist (Jun 22, 2011)

Hustler said:


> So another one bites the dust to TNJ? give me a fuckn break



its not really tnj if you think about it. naruto had to prove he could doge raikage's fastest attack before he agreed to let him go. raikage sama is still a man who values result over platitudes.


----------



## Samochan (Jun 22, 2011)

AlphaDragoon said:


> At least this time Naruto has to prove himself to him before the TnJ will work.



And this time it was double TnJ too. No one could survive that without converting. D:


----------



## Hustler (Jun 22, 2011)

AlphaDragoon said:


> At least this time Naruto has to prove himself to him before the TnJ will work.



What exactly did he prove? that he could match up to Raikage with the help of Bee?


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 22, 2011)

Hustler said:


> So another one bites the dust to TNJ? give me a fuckn break



As if there could have been any doubt of the outcome. Don't tell me you didn't expect this.


----------



## DiScO (Jun 22, 2011)

Addy said:


> lol, you do realize that they will use the jutsus that madara gave them and not their own?



says who ? Madara can make them use their own jutus


----------



## Synn (Jun 22, 2011)

Dat Naruto


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jun 22, 2011)

Who controls the new Pain?


----------



## Sesha (Jun 22, 2011)

Watch as Madara free Zabuza and Haku from their seals and put sharingan on them too.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 22, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> As if there could have been any doubt of the outcome. Don't tell me you didn't expect this.



Would have normally but sorta had some hope since Raikage is a loose canon


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

i guess they'll use the 6th paths powers again,but theres a chance we'll see some new things as well.perhaps new summons,perhaps within the realms themselves we'll see some new techs.nothing too big as kishi will have to save somthing for Nagato and Madara himself when the time comes.


----------



## AlphaDragoon (Jun 22, 2011)

Hustler said:


> What exactly did he prove? that he could match up with Raikage with the help of Bee?



I'm guessing you didn't read the spoiler fully.  Raikage tests Naruto to see if he's capable of backing up his words by going V2 and punching him with full killing intent, which Naruto is able to avoid on pure reaction speed alone (something only Minato was capable of in the entire world, and that was with Hiraishin). Thus, he proves he's got the skills to pay the bills, and Raikage agrees to let him go.

If Naruto hadn't proven his ability to him, not only would Raikage have not let him go but he would have likely killed him outright with the attack.


----------



## Synn (Jun 22, 2011)

Hustler said:


> So another one bites the dust to TNJ? give me a fuckn break



We were all expecting this... Kinda. 



Addy said:


> lol, you do realize that they will use the jutsus that madara gave them and not their own?



Guess we'll have to wait and see. You might be surprised so don't jump on conclusions too fast, young one!


----------



## Sesha (Jun 22, 2011)

Knowing Kishimoto the jinchuuriki won't use their original powers and will use the exact same abilities as Nagato.

Or maybe they'll do the moves with bijuu silhuettes on them *gags*


----------



## Epyon (Jun 22, 2011)

> The fact that I'm a bijuu isn't the only reason for my strength, Okay!? If the things in me even before the bijuu was put in me were to shine, they'd shine as bright as the sun, it's important to realize that ♪ And therein lies my strength, that's roughly what I've realized ♪ And that's exactly why I'm confident I'm the only one capable of controlling the eight tails ♪ In Naruto too, exists that sun ♪ And to top it off there're two of them and that's innovative ♪
> 
> Raikage: ...!?
> Tsunade: ...?
> ...



Ah, what a nice moment. Killerbee teaches Raikage that he and Naruto have a strength inside them beyond the Tailed Beasts. For Killerbee, it was the words that Raikage gave him before the Bijuu was even put in him that gave him that strength, for Naruto the trust that his mother and father showed him when he met them.

Or, to put in other words.

**** you, Jiraiya, **** you Team Kakashi. Triple **** you, Iruka. You people had zero hand in helping Naruto become strong. Thank god for the Kyuubi up until Minato showed up. It was his mom and dad who in 2 minutes of conversation inspired him enough that the first 400+ chapters of this manga can be safely ignored by comparison.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Jun 22, 2011)

shintebukuro said:


> Hiraishin is stated to have been the reason for the name "Yellow Flash." Minato was never stated to have created a yellow flash with his shunshin.
> 
> We just had a flashback where Minato dodged Raikage's fastest punch with Hiraishin, and Naruto just became the second person to ever do it, but he did it with shunshin.
> 
> Clearly, a comparison is being made between Minato's Hiraishin and Naruto's shunshin.



I'm sry, but could u plz refresh my memory as to where it was stated that Hiraishin is the reason he's known as yellow flash.  If you go back to the Kushina flashbacks of that fateful night when Naruto was born, you can see that Hiraishin itself produces no yellow flash, only dustclouds, while Minato produced a yellow flash when he saved Kushina from kyubi's paw, by first teleporting to her, then shunshining away to the top of the cliff.  

Hiraishin and Shunshin go hand in hand, as you need minato level shunshin to be able to use Hiraishin effectively.  Minato uses them both simultaneously without effort.  Hiraishin itself is simply a teleportation technique, much like a reverse summon onto a seal, it produces summoning clouds, not a flash.  

Naruto's shunshin in short distances can be as fast as Minato's Hiraishin in close quarters, however the teleportation will always be faster than shunshin if the distance is larger.  So you can say that if Minato was able to evade Raikage's punch using Hiraishin, Naruto was also able to do the same with his shunshin alone, you can compare their speeds in close combat/battle, but in a pure speed test, teleportation trumps shunshin.


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 22, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> We don't know if Madara is using Edo Jins or the real dead Jinchuriki bodies. I would guess the real bodies.



Lol, forgot that minor detail. Yeah, that might be true.


----------



## Chibason (Jun 22, 2011)

Sesha said:


> Knowing Kishimoto the jinchuuriki won't use their original powers and will use the exact same abilities as Nagato.



It's true, they will use the original Pein jutsu's, b/c that's what the jutsu entails. But, I'm willing to bet there will be some inclusion of their own original powers as jinchuuriki.


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 22, 2011)

hmm each body will have one rinnegan jutsu but i wonder if the same rule will apply with the sharingan jutsus?

another question is how is madara controlling the pain jins? chakra  rods, some other method or chakra alone? if it's chakra alone then that  would be badass. this could also confirm that you don't have to be  linked to gedo mazo to use corpses as the pain bodies (i'm not talking  about the pain powers, since it's already been confirmed that you don't  need to be linked to GM to to use rinnegan jutsu, just the pain bodies).

well i guess i'll just have to wait a bit, but i can't wait...


----------



## Hustler (Jun 22, 2011)

AlphaDragoon said:


> I'm guessing you didn't read the spoiler fully.  Raikage tests Naruto to see if he's capable of backing up his words by going V2 and punching him with full killing intent, which Naruto is able to avoid on pure reaction speed alone (something only Minato was capable of in the entire world, and that was with Hiraishin). Thus, he proves he's got the skills to pay the bills, and Raikage agrees to let him go.
> 
> If Naruto hadn't proven his ability to him, not only would Raikage have not let him go but he would have likely killed him outright with the attack.


Skimmed through it , cbf reading all that sappy shit .

Hope he gets captured


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jun 22, 2011)

that sucks . . . Who are the 1st,8th and 9th Jinchuuriki


----------



## Thor (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh god Minato proved to be perfect once again. 

Minato you can fuck my bitch.


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 22, 2011)

Thor said:


> Oh god Minato proved to be perfect once again.
> 
> Minato you can fuck my bitch.


back off son, kishi's already tapping dat...


----------



## Thor (Jun 22, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> back off son, kishi's already tapping dat...



It's not gay if he fucks my bitch in my place. 

Based Minato


----------



## Faustus (Jun 22, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> hmm each body will have one rinnegan jutsu but i wonder if the same rule will apply with the sharingan jutsus?



I don't think so. The user of Pain Rikudo can perform whatever he want (and can) perform through the bodies (as seen with Animal Realm using Kawarimi, Deva using rain jutsu etc.), the restriction is only about rinnegan doujutsu's - one per body.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh wow, Kishi. This has got to be the biggest troll you've pulled this whole arc.

A SECOND Pain? Are you kidding me? Are you really that short on ideas? 

EDIT: Worst part? Not even any MENTION of Itachi.


----------



## slickcat (Jun 22, 2011)

I still think the entire chapter was wasted, All this dialogue could have been concluded in a few pages, Kishi is stalling as usual. Well this manga should hurry up and end.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 22, 2011)

> EDIT: Worst part? Not even any MENTION of Itachi.


Itachi became fodder after this chapter


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 22, 2011)

Epyon said:


> Ah, what a nice moment. Killerbee teaches Raikage that he and Naruto have a strength inside them beyond the Tailed Beasts. For Killerbee, it was the words that Raikage gave him before the Bijuu was even put in him that gave him that strength, for Naruto the trust that his mother and father showed him when he met them.
> 
> Or, to put in other words.
> 
> **** you, Jiraiya, **** you Team Kakashi. Triple **** you, Iruka. You people had zero hand in helping Naruto become strong. Thank god for the Kyuubi up until Minato showed up. It was his mom and dad who in 2 minutes of conversation inspired him enough that the first 400+ chapters of this manga can be safely ignored by comparison.



I think you missunderstand Kishi. Of course Jiraiya, Team 7 and Iruka are very important to Naruto, but there's a crucial difference. The love of his parents was unconditional. With all the others he had to work his way into their hearts and because he felt so unsure about his own position in Konoha their support wasn't enough to fill his vessel. That was in a way the whole point of Yami Naruto. That's the part of himself he has always been keeping hidden from everyone, even those you mentioned. Only the Kyuubi realized it was there. His parents however gave him the support he needed. They accepted him as he was and believed in him completely and they gave their lives out of love.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 22, 2011)

I hope when the chapter comes out, we see an epic panel where Naruto and Raikage clashes.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 22, 2011)

Lol at all the haters , they're faster and stronger forget all the words/heart thing .

a *feat* is a *feat* , Naruto is faster and Bee is stronger than A


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 22, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> A SECOND Pain? Are you kidding me? Are you really that short on ideas?


why should madara put his own body at risk when he can take advantage of the techniques he has received and let other bodies do his fighting for him?

sure it's rehashing an old method of doing things, but it's quite a logical move by kishi/ madara surprisingly.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Itachi became fodder after this chapter



You'll regret saying that when he actually shows up and starts kicking ass. 



SageRafa said:


> Lol at all the haters , they're faster and stronger forget all the words/heart thing .
> 
> a *feat* is a *feat* , Naruto is faster and Bee is stronger than A



Raikage apparently just blitzed and one-shotted B when he ginally got serious, and all Naruto did this time was dodge his punch...


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 22, 2011)

Nathan Copeland said:


> that sucks . . . Who are the 1st,8th and 9th Jinchuuriki


Er, what? Gaara, Killerbee and Naruto are alive.

Why do you even care about them? Madara only needs 6 bodies, and he has 6 Jinchuriki.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 22, 2011)

Again as usual as to be expected Bleach has a more interesting Chapter than Naruto.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 22, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Raikage apparently just blitzed and one-shotted B when he ginally got serious, and all Naruto did this time was dodge his punch...



that doesn't mean Bee is not * stronger phisically * and Naruto dodged the fastest man so now he's the * fastest *


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jun 22, 2011)

Madara is just too overpowered now. The sad part is, he'll lose, and I have a very bad feeling that the way he goes down will leave everyone, except the fandom(s) of the character(s) that took him down, will look like this...


----------



## Epyon (Jun 22, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> I think you missunderstand Kishi. Of course Jiraiya, Team 7 and Iruka are very important to Naruto, but there's a crucial difference. The love of his parents was unconditional. With all the others he had to work his way into their hearts and because he felt so unsure about his own position in Konoha their support wasn't enough to fill his vessel. That was in a way the whole point of Yami Naruto. That's the part of himself he has always been keeping hidden from everyone, even those you mentioned. Only the Kyuubi realized it was there. His parents however gave him the support he needed. They accepted him as he was and believed in him completely and they gave their lives out of love.



It was unconditional, and also completely unaware to Naruto for years while he faced and overcame 99% of his trails without their support. His inner strength stemming from his newfound parents DOES screw with that. Like I said, by comparison. Sure it all happened, but apparently the Yami Naruto thing was so important, that when asked where he gets his confidence and stuff he says "my parents, honestly cannot think of anything else that happened in my life right now." 

Sorry but I can't say I like that.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 22, 2011)

PNJ allowed Naruto to dodge Raikage's fastest attack.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 22, 2011)

ahaha Pnj  

I was waiting for that


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jun 22, 2011)

Chapter confirms naruto hasnt surpassed minato yet imo.  also, this chapter confirms that madara/tobi(no rinnegan) was stronger than pain.  Minato hype went up again.


----------



## Crush! (Jun 22, 2011)

Nathan Copeland said:


> that sucks . . . Who are the 1st,8th and 9th Jinchuuriki



You cannot be serious. For fuck's sake.


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Jun 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> PNJ allowed Naruto to dodge Raikage's fastest attack.



PNJ making naruto the messiah. So everything else comes under that. End of story.


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Madara is just too overpowered now. The sad part is, he'll lose, and I have a very bad feeling that the way he goes down will leave everyone, except the fandom of the character(s) that took him down, will look like this...



well madara was overpowered the moment he took the rinnegan together with the sharingan.
he can create and use rikudou pein and thats without counting he himself.
and unlike nagato he is healthy and seemingly perfectly fine while doing so.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 22, 2011)

PNJ is the whole story , whatver you guys say * Naruto is faster and that's canon * , even Raikage stopped fighting to not get more humiliated from the Uzumaki Family


----------



## Uzumakinaru (Jun 22, 2011)

Maybe now we know from where Nagato learned the "Pain" technique...


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jun 22, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> Chapter confirms naruto hasnt surpassed minato yet imo.  also, this chapter confirms that madara/tobi(no rinnegan) was stronger than pain.  Minato hype went up again.



Interesting interpretation.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 22, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Madara is just too overpowered now. The sad part is, he'll lose, and I have a very bad feeling that the way he goes down will leave everyone, except the fandom(s) of the character(s) that took him down, will look like this...


Madara's fandom:


----------



## Rikudou (Jun 22, 2011)

Damn a second Pain? REALLY?? With both Doujutsu?

That's seriously lame...


----------



## GunX2 (Jun 22, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Again as usual as to be expected Bleach has a more interesting Chapter than Naruto.



GET OUT!


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> PNJ allowed Naruto to dodge Raikage's fastest attack.


every single thing that has happen in this manga is "pnj", good sir.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 22, 2011)

How did Minato figure that Madara couldn't be defeated without using Kyuib's power? "That" Madara was really weak-ass


----------



## navy (Jun 22, 2011)

Rikudou said:


> Damn a second Pain? REALLY?? With both Doujutsu?
> 
> That's seriously lame...



Lame? This shit is fucking awesome.


----------



## Mangekyō_Obito (Jun 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> PNJ allowed Naruto to dodge Raikage's fastest attack.



Just like when PNJ helped Sasuke dodge his fastest attack. 









Oh wait...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Uzumakinaru (Jun 22, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> Chapter confirms naruto hasnt surpassed minato yet imo.  also, this chapter confirms that madara/tobi(no rinnegan) was stronger than pain.  Minato hype went up again.



Lol at this... it just confirmed that Naruto's sushin is as faster as Minato's Hiraishin. And Madara didn't had this power against Pain 
If the bodies are really the "Pain" technique, the Pain eyes are fake and only Madara's are real...


----------



## Mofo (Jun 22, 2011)

Naruto vs Raikage and Madara creating Pains with Nagato's Rinnegan and the statue sharingan just outdid Sasuke vs Deidara in lameness.

Also are these people stupid? It was stated about 200 chapters ago that Naruto was going to be the savior and only now they understand it by gulping some Minato hype bullshit?  I knew Raikage wasn't the sharpest pencil in the box but damn, the guy just achieved the record. 

Right now only some Nagato/Itachi awesomeness will be able this arc. And Kakashi, what the fuck, the strongest general in the army  (and the best character as well) got less spotlight than Darui.


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 22, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> Chapter confirms naruto hasnt surpassed minato yet imo.  also, *this chapter confirms* that madara/*tobi(no rinnegan)* was *stronger than pain*.  Minato hype went up again.


wait what?


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 22, 2011)

lol Nagato.

Madara


----------



## AceBizzle (Jun 22, 2011)

Got damn PNJ


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Jun 22, 2011)

Hexa said:


> No, it's definitely referring to the Pains.
> 
> But, it's weird.  I feel like the new "Pains" have to be autonomous in order for it to matter whether or not they've "become familiar with" their eyes.



Yea, definitely autonomous, cause I don't see Madara using chakra rods to control them.  

First of all we still dont' know whether he used the six Edo jins, or their corpses to create the new Pains.  Would make more sense if they're two separate sets, since Akatsuki had possession of the jinchuriki bodies, and Nagato used dead corpses for his Pain creation.  So the jinchuriki bodies are simply vessels, nothing but shells for the Pain Rikudou, much like how yahiko and the ninjas Jiraiya fought were for the six paths of Pain.

What if Madara employed some new technique, or a combination of techniques for his Pain Rikudou creation?  Maybe he could've used Gedou Rinne Tensei/Edo Tensei (now that he's learned all it's secrets) to give random souls to the jinchuriki bodies, then implanted the rinnegans/sharingans on em.  So it would be like the Edo jins would have jinchuriki souls along with their dna bound to random sacrificial bodies.  And the new Pain Rikudou could have jinchuriki bodies with random souls inserted into em, to resurrect em, and make em autonomous, while he controls them via genjutsu or such.  

but then the question arises, where did the rest of the rinnegans come from if they're simply not a manifestation of the original one in his eye?

So confusing yet so incredibly intriguing.


----------



## Mofo (Jun 22, 2011)

Sasuke said:


> lol Nagato.
> 
> Madara



Lol Madara stealing other people eyes, Lol Itachi.
We can both play the game of thrones, no flaming in this thread, thanks.


----------



## Kurushimi (Jun 22, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> Chapter confirms naruto hasnt surpassed minato yet imo.  also, this chapter confirms that madara/tobi(no rinnegan) was stronger than pain.  Minato hype went up again.



No, this chapter confirms that Neji hasn't surpassed Hinata yet. Also, this chapter confirms that Raikage with one hand is stronger than Raikage with both hands. I guess that the things I learned from this chapter make almost as much sense as yours


----------



## blacksword (Jun 22, 2011)

Minatofans deluding themselves into thinking that Tobi(no rinnegan) was some kind of beast in order to hype Minato even more.


----------



## Addy (Jun 22, 2011)

so that's why naruto can feel hatred.  how random............ and convenient


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 22, 2011)

He was the beast who ordered Pain and Itachi around like puppets


----------



## Mofo (Jun 22, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ™ said:


> Yea, definitely autonomous, cause I don't see Madara using chakra rods to control them.
> 
> First of all we still dont' know whether he used the six Edo jins, or their corpses to create the new Pains.  Would make more sense if they're two separate sets, since Akatsuki had possession of the jinchuriki bodies, and Nagato used dead corpses for his Pain creation.  So the jinchuriki bodies are simply vessels, nothing but shells for the Pain Rikudou, much like how yahiko and the ninjas Jiraiya fought were for the six paths of Pain.
> 
> ...


Madara is some sort of geneticist, he's cultivating Hashirama's cells, Zetsus and eyes. All he did was cloning Nagato's eyes and implant the Edo Zombies with a Rinnegan and a Sharingan each. 
Which leads  to Kabuto finally attaining everything he wanted 
Also how is Madara's single eye compared to a set of two? Isn't a Sharinnegan better than two separated eyes? Kishi is just short out of ideas, period.


----------



## Angoobo (Jun 22, 2011)

Sasuke said:


> lol Nagato.
> 
> Madara



Are you talking about the same Madara who was stomped by Minato, Hashirama and two fodder-root shinobi?


Nagato is the most powerful being shown thus far, deal with it.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 22, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> GET OUT!



I just speak the truth.

Rinnegan in one eye Sharingan in the next?
Sounds like bad fanfic wtf is this shit.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jun 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> How did Minato figure that Madara couldn't be defeated without using Kyuib's power? "That" Madara was really weak-ass




Maybe some connection between uchiha/kyuubi, or some power it can grant that other bijuu don't.  Regardless, Madara/tobi(no rrinnegan) > pain.  He was already a great counter with space time.  Could take out nagato from start, etc.  Minato has yet to be surpassed because raikage/tsunade are making comparisons in this chapter to minato.  As well as Minato having truly been seen as the savior by most everyone.  Raikage saw minato as unsurpassable, and I doubt he thinks naruto is.  Raikage figured out this chapter that minato didnt fail against kyuubi as well, and sees naruto carrying on minato's will.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jun 22, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> He was the beast who ordered Pain and Itachi around like puppets



You don't give orders to puppets...

...but I can kind of see where you were going with all of that.


----------



## Uzumakinaru (Jun 22, 2011)

Mofo said:


> Madara is some sort of geneticist, he's cultivating Hashirama's cells, Zetsus and eyes. All he did was cloning Nagato's eyes and implant the Edo Zombies with a Rinnegan and a Sharingan each.
> Which leads  to Kabuto finally attaining everything he wanted
> Also how is Madara's single eye compared to a set of two? Isn't a Sharinnegan better than two separated eyes? Kishi is just short out of ideas, period.



If they are "Pain" there are no Rinnegan cloning..... are fake eyes just like the older ones...


----------



## Addy (Jun 22, 2011)

so we are gonna have another pain vs naruto? 


not again


----------



## Nuzents (Jun 22, 2011)

lol @ the overppowered Pains.  First they have bijuu and then he gives them a sharigan and rinnegan.  Honestly, I would think they would be too much for most people to handle.  I don't see any person taking them on one on one, besides Naruto.  I think groups may be able to do something but even then they would be pushed past their breaking point.

I like how they finally allowed Naruto to evade Raikage attack, though they could have done this sooner instead of the I have to think of my mom and dad angle.


----------



## lathia (Jun 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> *Minato*fans deluding themselves into thinking that Tobi(no rinnegan) was some kind of beast in order to hype Minato even more.



B.A.M.F


----------



## blacksword (Jun 22, 2011)

> so we are gonna have another pain vs naruto?


more like Bee and Naruto vs Pain 2.0.


----------



## GunX2 (Jun 22, 2011)

Angelo said:


> Are you talking about the same Madara who was stomped by Minato, Hashirama and two fodder-root shinobi?
> 
> 
> Nagato is the most powerful being shown thus far, deal with it.



Its funny how everyone you named has died after fighting Madara....


----------



## Mofo (Jun 22, 2011)

Uzumakinaru said:


> If they are "Pain" there are no Rinnegan cloning..... are fake eyes just like the older ones...


Apparently there are no chakra rods and no direct link with Madara (but Kabuto)
Anyway they will be disappointing like any other Edo zombie we've seen so far minus Hanzo.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 22, 2011)

lol @ Sasuke probably never realizing how Madara is using eyes like this.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 22, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> I just speak the truth.
> 
> Rinnegan in one eye Sharingan in the next?
> Sounds like bad fanfic wtf is this shit.



Kishi confirmed a while back that if a Hyuuga and an Uchiha had a kid, the kid would have Sharingan in one eye and Byakugan in the other.

I wonder if he was secretly trying to tell us something about Madara...? 

Wait, what if current Madara had a kid with a Hyuuga? Lol, division by zero. 



Divinstrosity said:


> You don't give orders to puppets...
> 
> ...but I can kind of see where you were going with all of that.



Lol.


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

Addy said:


> so we are gonna have another pain vs naruto?
> 
> 
> not again



this time its gonna be RM vs Rikudou jin peins controled by madara.
this is going to be a bit different this time.i assume we'll see some new techs and things from madara's peins not to mention different style of fighting for naruto.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 22, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> You don't give orders to puppets...
> 
> ...but I can kind of see where you were going with all of that.



BTW I don't think Tobi ( pre-rinnegan) was stronger than Pain and Itachi , but they didn't have a way to hit him or win in a fight .

Tobi knew Nagato's secret so he would teleport to Nagato's location and suck him to his dimension , against Itachi he could phase through everything Ama/Tsuky, etc etc and he would make Itachi use Susano'O in order to not get sucked .

So Madara was pretty much the "Untouchable Shinobi* one on one *" and Minato managed to hit him and outright beat him when MAdara has all the advantages and prep


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 22, 2011)

Epyon said:


> It was unconditional, and also completely unaware to Naruto for years while he faced and overcame 99% of his trails without their support. His inner strength stemming from his newfound parents DOES screw with that. Like I said, by comparison. Sure it all happened, but apparently the Yami Naruto thing was so important, that when asked where he gets his confidence and stuff he says "my parents, honestly cannot think of anything else that happened in my life right now."
> 
> Sorry but I can't say I like that.


The reason why Naruto had so much trouble despite the bonds he had build over the years was because he had no foundation for those bonds. At the root of his heart was self-doubt and insecurity. His parents provided the solid foundation he needed and that is why they had such a huge influence. All the lessons he had learned in the previous trials are now showing even greater results.

Of course you are free to dislike this development, I also don't think it's ideal, but it's not as if Kishi was truly marginalizing the effect others had on Naruto.


----------



## Mofo (Jun 22, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> Its funny how everyone you named has died after fighting Madara....



Minato died with a suicide Jutsu (totally unnecessary dead). Hashirama died of old age, the two ANBU root are his only confirmed kill (Kabuto cough cough). Konan probably died of chakra exhaustion.


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 22, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> why should madara put his own body at risk when he can take advantage of the techniques he has received and let other bodies do his fighting for him?
> 
> sure it's rehashing an old method of doing things, but it's quite a logical move by kishi/ madara surprisingly.


The problem isn't Madara, but Kishi's lack of creativity.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 22, 2011)

LMAO Raikage got TnJ'd


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 22, 2011)

I like it that all the Jins are now Pain bodies. Only thing I don't like is that they also have a Sharingan... Hope it's just a normal Sharingan.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jun 22, 2011)

Madara was no weakling.  Pain was more destructive(if we exclude kyuubi summon for tobi), but tobi was nigh invincible 1 on 1.  He was stronger in that sense.  He could instantly s/t to nagato and kill him.  He could dyson warp 99% of people in the manga, since they have no counter to it.


----------



## The Scientist (Jun 22, 2011)

Nathan Copeland said:


> that sucks . . . Who are the 1st,8th and 9th Jinchuuriki



did you really just ask that question? lol


----------



## blacksword (Jun 22, 2011)

> Minato died with a suicide Jutsu (totally unnecessary dead). Hashirama died of old age, the two ANBU root are his only confirmed kill (Kabuto cough cough). Konan probably died of chakra exhaustion.


We've had enough of your damage control. GTFO already


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 22, 2011)

i wonder if Naruto face Utakata ,he will comment about it in the anime.?


----------



## Addy (Jun 22, 2011)

vered said:


> this time its gonna be RM vs Rikudou jin peins controled by madara.
> this is going to be a bit different this time.i assume we'll see some new techs and things from madara's peins not to mention different style of fighting for naruto.


madara may surprise us but it's pretty much the same thing from naruto. rasengans, bijuu dama, speed feets.


----------



## ppain (Jun 22, 2011)

no more predictions to blahblah on, the super savior, the supreme god, minato the legendary saien said Naruto will kill Madara, put an end to the war and bring new world order lol, why in the world you guys continue to post 

sarcasm..., please god kill naruto...


----------



## Mofo (Jun 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> We've had enough of your damage control. GTFO already



U mad? Yes, you are.


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

i think we'll see some prominent shinobies from the alliance take on the pain bodies 1 vs 1 to show their new growth.
i think the real battles will be with nagato and against madara himself.


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 22, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> Its funny how everyone you named has died after fighting Madara....


None of them died by Madara's hands?


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 22, 2011)

Addy said:


> so we are gonna have another pain vs naruto?
> 
> 
> not again


That too much for Naruto alone :/ He will fight Sasuke, Madara and / or Kabuto, White Zetsus, and the Pain Jins? I don't know, hopefully the Rookies or division leaders get to fight them!


----------



## Mofo (Jun 22, 2011)

vered said:


> i think we'll see some prominent shinobies from the alliance take on the pain bodies 1 vs 1 to show their new growth.
> i think the real battles will be with nagato and against madara himself.



Naruto vs Jin zombies is going to be so  banal.

Ooh he's a Jin like us, TNJ. Look he's RS reborn, our eyes are reacting to him, and  he can sense our emotions as well.
Regardless,  he has tamed the 9T and his chakra spreads vitality therefore by touching us he will free our souls. Seriously, I bet that's exactly what Kishi is going to do.


----------



## Mael (Jun 22, 2011)

vered said:


> i think we'll see some prominent shinobies from the alliance take on the pain bodies 1 vs 1 to show their new growth.
> i think the real battles will be with nagato and against madara himself.



To which Nagato will likely be going down hard with some more parting words of peace and love and Nardo.

It's all too predictable now.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jun 22, 2011)

Dim Mak said:


> The problem isn't Madara, but Kishi's lack of creativity.



Imagine the Rinnegan manifesting the same power in different individuals.

It's mind boggling.


Also people need to realize that this is just a diversionary tactic from Madara.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 22, 2011)

Raidoton said:


> I like it that all the Jins are now Pain bodies. Only thing I don't like is that they also have a Sharingan... Hope it's just a normal Sharingan.



There are a bunch of immortal former Jinchuuriki with Rinnegan, and the one thing you're concerned about is...Sharingan?


----------



## auem (Jun 22, 2011)

Mofo said:


> Apparently there are no chakra rods and no direct link with Madara (but Kabuto)
> Anyway they will be disappointing like any other Edo zombie we've seen so far minus Hanzo.



hanzo's was super disappointing....no matter how simple and 'hearty'(cough...) it was..


----------



## Addy (Jun 22, 2011)

Raidoton said:


> That too much for Naruto alone :/ He will fight Sasuke, Madara and / or Kabuto, White Zetsus, and the Pain Jins? I don't know, hopefully the Rookies or division leaders get to fight them!



naruto is here now. he is gonna solve the problem of the zetsus and fight madara rendering the rest of the alliance useless.

sasuke may come after the war looking at this chapter.  madara has relieved his new powerup. he is gonna fight naruto now.


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 22, 2011)

Dim Mak said:


> The problem isn't Madara, but Kishi's lack of creativity.


it's hard to be creative these days anyway.


----------



## ppain (Jun 22, 2011)

it seems evident that kabuto is keeping itachi nagato + secret coffin vs Madara and Co


----------



## Addy (Jun 22, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> There are a bunch of immortal former Jinchuuriki with Rinnegan, and the one thing you're concerned about is...Sharingan?



with no souls


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jun 22, 2011)

LOL. the plot is going downhill... rinnegan+sharinganinto edo-tensei jins? Really Kishi?
This is taking a direction worse than Kubo and his bleach. I know I shouldn't complain, but this manga was so good until 2 years ago :/ 

Even the start of part2 was really good. Oh man oh man. I'll stop reading for the time being.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 22, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> There are a bunch of immortal former Jinchuuriki with Rinnegan, and the one thing you're concerned about is...Sharingan?


I don't mind immortal Jins as Pain bodies, and normal Sharingan is fine too. Yet, I would've liked them more without Sharingan


----------



## auem (Jun 22, 2011)

only plus side for this type of WTF chapter is the manga got it's length pushed up a bit...


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jun 22, 2011)

wonder if jinchuurikis becoming new pains means we wont see any of their original jutsu.


----------



## DeLarge (Jun 22, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> wonder if jinchuurikis becoming new pains means we wont see any of their original jutsu.



I think so...which sucks donkey dick....


----------



## Tam (Jun 22, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> wonder if jinchuurikis becoming new pains means we wont see any of their original jutsu.


Wonder who is the Deva Pain now?


----------



## navy (Jun 22, 2011)

auem said:


> only plus side for this type of WTF chapter is the manga got it's length pushed up a bit...



No it didnt, we already knew about the jinchurriki.


----------



## Faustus (Jun 22, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> wonder if jinchuurikis becoming new pains means we wont see any of their original jutsu.



That's what Edo Jinchuuriki's for


----------



## Addy (Jun 22, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> wonder if jinchuurikis becoming new pains means we wont see any of their original jutsu.



i don't think they can use it. it defies the purpase of giving them the eyes and controlling them


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jun 22, 2011)

People suddenly forgot Nagato masted all elements and Itachi has the most proficient genjutsu

Those edo's will be weaker than them


----------



## Gabe (Jun 22, 2011)

Addy said:


> so we are gonna have another pain vs naruto?
> 
> 
> not again



yup and it is gonna be awesome


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 22, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> wonder if jinchuurikis becoming new pains means we wont see any of their original jutsu.


if the new pain's are the original jins' bodies and not the edo jin then we might still get to see the jins' original jutsus from the edo jins.


----------



## Addy (Jun 22, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> People suddenly forgot Nagato masted all elements and Itachi has the most proficient genjutsu
> 
> Those edo's will be weaker than them



so itachi and nagato will fight them?


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow. Madara is awesome!
As the second rikudou, I found it almost undoubtable that he was the original wielder of the paths of pain (because they match with his "fallen from grace" theme), but now with him making a fully processed rokudou no pain, it shows us that he was also the original gedou (which makes sense with konan's reaction to it.)

I think that gedou mazou is of madara's own invention, and as his familiar, was made to represent his ambitions and power. Through doing so, he eventually bestowed the power of rikudou and gedou to Nagato, but now with them back has done... THIS

Second generation rokudou no pain(probably third though). Oh shiz!
Madara, you are a warrior, spellcaster, and genius. Awesome.

Making a rokudou no pain out of Jinchuuriki. Who does that?!
this guy


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 22, 2011)

Mr Horrible said:


> Imagine the Rinnegan manifesting the same power in different individuals.
> 
> *It's mind boggling.*
> 
> ...


No doubt it is. But, remember when people thought the Rinnegan was a myth, how powerful it was? It's nothing special anymore, especially if Madara still manages to get defeated, which seems _very_ unlikely now though. But the plot demands it.

Kishi fucked up on this one, Madara and his army should be able to literally stomp the Shinobi Alliance.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 22, 2011)

Garuto is now yondi fast in battle only Hirashin still got the edge for now though.

Really the recycling by kishi this is poor you can do better then that.We dont really need rehash of pains rinn'egan/sharingan jinchuu pains really. Whats the point they gonan use there powers.

kabuto still got the best pieces kages,nagato+ itachi.


----------



## Addy (Jun 22, 2011)

Gabe said:


> yup and it is gonna be awesome



only from madara's side as with pain. naruto's side is the one i am referring to that will suck.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2011)

another pain battle but this time with stronger abilities?

sounds like a video game


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 22, 2011)

Why is everyone raging ? We have 5 super Edo/Dead Jins with one Rinnegan and one Sharingan having Pain's jutsus , sharingan's Genjutsu and their *own elemental techs * ( remenber Deva Pain used a Suiton , Yahiko's elemental affinity ) .

So Kishi just made 5 Pains even stronger than Nagato and you're all complaining ? Naruto is the fastest character now , Kille Bee has perfect control over is Tailed Beast and has Samehada do you *really * think some Edo Jins were gonna do anything to them ?

Nagato and Itachi are being saved or to fight Naruto/Sasuke , or to defend Kabuto against Madara or to capture Killer Bee to interrupt Madara's plan ( I don't think Kabuto wants to let Madara summon Juubi ) .

So now we finally have someone dangerous enough to face Killer Bee and Naruto . and you guys complain ?


----------



## Faustus (Jun 22, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> if the new pain's are the original jins' bodies and not the edo jin then we might still get to see the jins' original jutsus from the edo jins.



Of course they are original, how on earth can you modify Edo's bodies when they're always regenerating to the previous state?


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jun 22, 2011)

People need to realize that there is two types of Jin. One is Edo Jin and the other is Madara's Jin which has Rinnegan and Sharingan. 

What I don't understand is where is Madara getting all these Rinnegan's from?


----------



## Faustus (Jun 22, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> remenber Deva Pain used a Suiton , Yahiko's elemental affinity



 in case you forgot, Nagato has all elements, thus it was his jutsu, not Yahiko's


----------



## Gabe (Jun 22, 2011)

Addy said:


> only from madara's side as with pain. naruto's side is the one i am referring to that will suck.



i doubt it enjoy naruto fight more then others sometimes, so i think it would be great.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 22, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> People need to realize that there is two types of Jin. One is Edo Jin and the other is Madara's Jin which has Rinnegan and Sharingan.
> 
> What I don't understand is where is Madara getting all these Rinnegan's from?



After putting Rods in the dead bodies and flowing your chakra they get your eyes , Nagato's Pain had Rinnegan eyes , so Madara's Pain will be like him one Sharingan one Rinnegan .

If it wasn't like this Naruto could captured every Pain body , and he would have at least 8 Rinnegans ( not counting Yahiko/Nagato that Konan took them ) ..


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 22, 2011)

if the jins are trolled i swear to god ....


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> People need to realize that there is two types of Jin. One is Edo Jin and the other is Madara's Jin which has Rinnegan and Sharingan.
> 
> What I don't understand is where is Madara getting all these Rinnegan's from?



I think the edos take the eyes of the user's



PrazzyP said:


> if the jins are trolled i swear to god ....



it's obvious they will

their just there to show us how strong naruto is


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 22, 2011)

Faustus said:


> in case you forgot, Nagato has all elements, thus it was his jutsu, not Yahiko's



You said it yourself Nagato *himself * , show me a Pain body doing a Katon/Raiton/Fuuton/Doton please 

Nagato himself can do every jutsu he want , but the Pain's bodies no , of course if you can prove me wrong I'll conced


----------



## mayumi (Jun 22, 2011)

basically the 6 jins are like rikudou if they have their bijuu powers in them, they have eye power as well. looks like madara is just experimenting with them before he becomes juubi jin.


----------



## Addy (Jun 22, 2011)

Gabe said:


> i doubt it enjoy naruto fight more then others sometimes, so i think it would be great.



all i know is his fights in part 2 have either been short or  just part moves with power ups. rasengan > odoma rasengan > FRS. 4TK > SM > RM.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 22, 2011)

So Zetsu can only be stopped by Naruto, well at less that means he's better then everyone else . I wonder if Zetsu is shown in the chapter or if he's just being talked about, I miss Zetsu.

Killer A believes in Naruto now, no surprise there. 

Madara stole Kabuto's Edo's and made them even better, fuck that Madara, you should have used Zetsus. 

Morning already, Madara said his plans will happen tomorrow or something, and it's now tomorrow, probably will happen at night, wonder how many chapters it will take.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 22, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> it's obvious they will
> 
> their just there to show us how strong naruto is



this manga will really go down the drain if they are trolled....


----------



## Addy (Jun 22, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> another pain battle but this time with stronger abilities?
> 
> sounds like a video game



and madara too. remember that he lost to hashirame, minato, and was trolled by konan.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 22, 2011)

Naruto vs Zetsu would be badass indeed.

Zetsu should be even stronger than Kabuto/Edos and only under Madara.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 22, 2011)

Biju + sharingan  + Rinnegan = ! WTF


----------



## Faustus (Jun 22, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> You said it yourself Nagato *himself * , show me a Pain body doing a Katon/Raiton/Fuuton/Doton please


 Katon/Raiton/Fuuton/Doton are all shit compared with rinnegan powers



> Nagato himself can do every jutsu he want , but the Pain's bodies no , of course if you can prove me wrong I'll conced


 Pain bodies are only restricted with rinnegan powers (one for each), where is the shit about restriction to regular jutsu coming from? Deva used plenty of it - sealing bijuu's, summoning Gedo Mazou, shape shifting, telepathy etc. Animal realm used at least Kawarimi.


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 22, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> So Zetsu can only be stopped by Naruto, well at less that means he's better then everyone else .


whoah slow down, Wolfie, calm it now. :ho


----------



## Addy (Jun 22, 2011)

PrazzyP said:


> this manga will really go down the drain if they are trolled....



to be fair, kishi did give us a warning about nagato and itachi trolling the moment they were revived.

but for the edos, i at least expected to see them fighting in their own unique style and stripped away from that.


----------



## navy (Jun 22, 2011)

soulnova said:


> Biju + sharingan  + Rinnegan = ! WTF



They dont have bijuu


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

soulnova said:


> Biju + sharingan  + Rinnegan = ! WTF



we are not sure about the bijuu part yet.
but yea new 6 pein bodies with both sharingan and rinnegan .
and madara as the controler as well.


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 22, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Why is everyone raging ? We have 5 super Edo/Dead Jins with one Rinnegan and one Sharingan having Pain's jutsus , sharingan's Genjutsu and their *own elemental techs * ( remenber Deva Pain used a Suiton , Yahiko's elemental affinity ) .
> ?



?

Vs Jiraiya, Animal Realm did use a foam jutsu, but it was done by a Crab summon.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 22, 2011)

Now Rinnegan is going to be trolled hard just like Sharingan was. 


100% Ichigo said:


> Naruto vs Zetsu would be badass indeed.
> 
> Zetsu should be even stronger than Kabuto/Edos and only under Madara.


Not according to Madara. [1]


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 22, 2011)

Faustus said:


> Katon/Raiton/Fuuton/Doton are all shit compared with rinnegan powers



I'm still waiting for proofs that Nagato can use the Five Elements through every single body . f that was true he would be a Kekkai Genkai * beast * he could even make each body make one elemental jutsu and fuse every elements or something like that .

If he could use 5 elements from 5 bodies at the same time , he would use them because it would be more effective than just using rinnegan's powers .



> Pain bodies are only restricted with rinnegan powers (one for each), where is the shit about restriction to regular jutsu coming from? Deva used plenty of it - sealing bijuu's, summoning Gedo Mazou, shape shifting, telepathy etc. Animal realm used at least Kawarimi.



Then tell me from where does it come the saying he can use 5 elements from every body ?


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jun 22, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Why is everyone raging ? We have 5 super Edo/Dead Jins with one Rinnegan and one Sharingan having Pain's jutsus , sharingan's Genjutsu and their *own elemental techs * ( remenber Deva Pain used a Suiton , Yahiko's elemental affinity ) .


You know why.
Cause nagato just got upstaged.

Also, rin'negan grants all elements like said, AND, madara has 120 years of copied jutsu to use with them. Not only that, but sharingan+rin'negan= all jutsu learnable and copyable.



> So Kishi just made 5 Pains even stronger than Nagato and you're all complaining ? Naruto is the fastest character now , Kille Bee has perfect control over is Tailed Beast and has Samehada do you *really * think some Edo Jins were gonna do anything to them ?


Depends if they get their bijuu or if they happen to be fodder nin.
I would expect them to not have their bijuu however, since their method of death was actually having them extracted from their souls.



> Nagato and Itachi are being saved or to fight Naruto/Sasuke , or to defend Kabuto against Madara or to capture Killer Bee to interrupt Madara's plan ( I don't think Kabuto wants to let Madara summon Juubi ) .
> 
> So now we finally have someone dangerous enough to face Killer Bee and Naruto . and you guys complain ?


Thus the cycle of NF samsara continues.



Kakashi Hatake said:


> People need to realize that there is two types of Jin. One is Edo Jin and the other is Madara's Jin which has Rinnegan and Sharingan.
> What I don't understand is where is Madara getting all these Rinnegan's from?


My theory is that he can actually create new ones.
That is easy. You just clone them. Though they are going to be yours, since cloning needs live chakra.

If you want OTHER eyes, you have to get them while they are alive.

Probably doing it with gedou mazou. I think it eats you, takes a bit of chakra and DNA, and creates cloned simulacrums of the user, which the new pein take on. 
That is why all of nagato's pain had orange hair, and rin'negan.
A bit of his DNA for the rin'negan, and a bit of yahiko's so they would honor his friend.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 22, 2011)

wtf?

Damn Kishi.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 22, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> whoah slow down, Wolfie, calm it now. :ho



I can't, such a situation needs to be addressed and acknowledge, Zetsu > All besides the plot Naruto


----------



## Faustus (Jun 22, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> I'm still waiting for proofs that Nagato can use the Five Elements through every single body . f that was true he would be a Kekkai Genkai * beast * he could even make each body make one elemental jutsu and fuse every elements or something like that .
> 
> If he could use 5 elements from 5 bodies at the same time , he would use them because it would be more effective than just using rinnegan's powers .
> 
> ...



1. Using 5 element is a RINNEGAN ABILITY. Remember, one per body.
2. To use a KG ability, that body should have this ability. For example, New Pain has sharingan=Madara can use sharingan genjutsu. Same goes with elemental affinity. The body MUST have it. Yahiko had water affinity=Nagato could use his own suitons. If Madara would make Nagato one of his Pains, then of course he would be able to use all 5 elements through him.


----------



## Lovely (Jun 22, 2011)

Its explained that Naruto will create clones that will be in each battlefield. I hope this doesn't mean he'll be hogging the action from other characters.


----------



## Epyon (Jun 22, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> The reason why Naruto had so much trouble despite the bonds he had build over the years was because he had no foundation for those bonds. At the root of his heart was self-doubt and insecurity. His parents provided the solid foundation he needed and that is why they had such a huge influence. All the lessons he had learned in the previous trials are now showing even greater results.
> 
> Of course you are free to dislike this development, I also don't think it's ideal, but it's not as if Kishi was truly marginalizing the effect others had on Naruto.



The effect others had on Naruto? No, maybe not. How about the other way around. 
People didn't hang out with Naruto despite his obvious self-doubt and insecurity which gave him lessons in life that could be put to use in the unlikely event someone came along that could truly help him get started (Minato and Kushina), he was befriending people and making them see the light loooooong before he knew about his parents. Whatever difficulties he had with Gaara, Sasuke, Zabuza, were difficulties that everyone faced with them, but Naruto was the only one capable of overcoming them, even then.  

But apparently, instead of those two suns that Killerbee saw in his heart, bck then the only things there was insecurity, self-doubt and a side helping of evil chakra? Sorry but yeah, I disagree entirely. 

Naruto has pretty much ALWAYS showed great inner strength. Raikage is stubborn, but convincing the likes of Gaara was just as impressive. The real difference is the reason he gives for it all. Not his ninja way, not because he wants to become Hokage or anything else he has maintained for the majority of his life. That stuff that happened only a few chapters ago, thats what.

In the very end stretch of such a long manga, the titular character saying that I just can't see as a good thing.


----------



## cha-uzu (Jun 22, 2011)

As usual, Naruto shows ability and people b!tch...


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 22, 2011)

Another Wednesday, another chapter where Kishi shits the bed
**


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> Now Rinnegan is going to be trolled hard just like Sharingan was.
> 
> Not according to Madara. [1]



i dont think so at least not yet.first we'll  finally get to know more about the rinnegan and its abbilities.there are things that need explanation.
i expect lots of new revelations.
the more the rinnegan the better for me


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 22, 2011)

madara is godly


----------



## Sesha (Jun 22, 2011)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Another Wednesday, another chapter where Kishi shits the bed
> **



Only this time he shit so hard his intestines followed.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 22, 2011)

Another chapter, another shitstorm


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 22, 2011)

Faustus said:


> 1. Using 5 element is a RINNEGAN ABILITY. Remember, one per body.
> 2. To use a KG ability, that body should have this ability. For example, New Pain has sharingan=Madara can use sharingan genjutsu. Same goes with elemental affinity. The body MUST have it. Yahiko had water affinity=Nagato could use his own suitons. If Madara would make Nagato one of his Pains, then of course he would be able to use all 5 elements through him.



That was what I was saying Nagato/Madara can only use the elements through the Pain's bodies that the bodies alive had . That's why Deva Path only showed Suiton .

That was my point sorry for the mess 

So Madara can use Yoton through 4-Tails , Bubble Jutsu through 6-Tails that was my point .


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> madara is godly



Madara is now pein


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 22, 2011)

Pein V2 

I didn't resist


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 22, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Why is everyone raging ? We have 5 super Edo/Dead Jins with one Rinnegan and one Sharingan having Pain's jutsus , sharingan's Genjutsu and their *own elemental techs * ( remenber Deva Pain used a Suiton , Yahiko's elemental affinity ) .
> 
> So Kishi just made 5 Pains even stronger than Nagato and you're all complaining ? Naruto is the fastest character now , Kille Bee has perfect control over is Tailed Beast and has Samehada do you *really * think some Edo Jins were gonna do anything to them ?


All those super edo jins are powerful enough to piss on Naruto and Bee together but we all know who is going to end. So lame, prepare for major troll.



vered said:


> i dont think so at least not yet.first we'll  finally get to know more about the rinnegan and its abbilities.there are things that need explanation.
> i expect lots of new revelations.
> the more the rinnegan the better for me


Anytime a super ability appears more than once, it's going to be trolled in this manga. We have the godly Rinnegan in the hands of 6 - not so important - villains, they're going to be defeated in some lame ways. Believe it.


----------



## Faustus (Jun 22, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> So Madara can use Yoton through 4-Tails , Bubble Jutsu through 6-Tails that was my point .



The point is, Madara should now the jutsu or have the element *himself*. Of course, with rinnegan it is no problem, if bubbles are suiton he can use them. But Yoton is KG, he can't use it because he has not this KG himself.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 22, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> All those super edo jins are powerful enough to piss on Naruto and Bee together but we all know who is going to end. So lame, prepare for major troll.



What are you serious ?

RM Naruto pushed Bijuudama like it's was a volleyball , V2 Bee could shit on all them or even Full-Bijuu do you think any elemental tech will do much ? And how will they hit the fastest man alive ? 

Please enlighten me .



Faustus said:


> The point is, Madara should now the jutsu or have the element *himself*. Of course, with rinnegan it is no problem, if bubbles is suiton he can use them. But Yoton is KG, he can't use it because he has not this KG himself.





The point is he can't do from his body but he can do it from Roshi's body .


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 22, 2011)

Why are people hating on Naruto? It's seriously pathetic.

Give the kid some credit for once and drown out your multiversal rage.


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 22, 2011)

whenever madara shows himself, he always brings the shitstorms along...

i love it.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 22, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> All those super edo jins are powerful enough to piss on Naruto and Bee together but we all know who is going to end. So lame, prepare for major troll.



How are they more powerful? 

For example, how are they even gonna touch Naruto?


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 22, 2011)

Naruto and Bee vs the new Pain 

Make it happen Kishi


----------



## Faustus (Jun 22, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> The point is he can't do from his body but he can do it from Roshi's body .



To use affinity he must know a jutsu from it. And I didn't saw Madara copying Roshi's jutsus. But you've convinced me it may be possible. In theory


----------



## takL (Jun 22, 2011)

i think its an excellent plotting by kish. 


			
				Ohana said:
			
		

> From the right (of the panel)
> 
> 4B roshi
> 3B Yagura
> ...



6 bijus and 6 jinchurikis are in the masked's hands. there were 6 paths of pain.
and i never thought of this development.


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 22, 2011)

Sorin said:


> How are they more powerful?
> 
> For example, how are they even gonna touch Naruto?


They have the Sharingan + Rinnegan, AND there's 7 of them.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jun 22, 2011)

Does this chapter confirm that RM Naruto is faster than V2 Raikage?


----------



## Rod (Jun 22, 2011)

So now all that is necessary is the goddamn cape and Gamabunta for badassery entrances.


----------



## dream (Jun 22, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> whenever madara shows himself, he always brings the shitstorm along...
> 
> i love it.



I agree.  

Now that it looks like the Edo Jinchūrikis will fight Naruto I wonder who Itachi and Nagato will fight unless they too will have a shot at Naruto.


----------



## Rod (Jun 22, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Does this chapter confirm that RM Naruto is faster than V2 Raikage?



Yes.

10 char/


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 22, 2011)

Faustus said:


> To use affinity he must knew a jutsu from it. And I didn't saw Madara copying Roshi's jutsus. But you've convinced me it may be possible. In theory



Yes in theory he should be able , but I don't know Kishi's thougths


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 22, 2011)

Sorin said:


> How are they more powerful?
> 
> For example, how are they even gonna touch Naruto?





SageRafa said:


> What are you serious ?
> 
> RM Naruto pushed Bijuudama like it's was a volleyball , V2 Bee could shit on all them or even Full-Bijuu do you think any elemental tech will do much ? And how will they hit the fastest man alive ?
> 
> Please enlighten me .


Rinnegan is supposed to create any shit it wants. But they don't have _only_ that, they also have Sharingan, Bijuu's powers, infinite regeneration, etc.

6 broken villains if you ask me, however they're going to face the plot so they'll all perish.


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

takL said:


> i think its an excellent plotting by kish.
> 
> 
> 6 bijus and 6 jinchurikis are in the masked's hands. there were 6 paths of pain.
> and i never thought of this development.



well with the whole madara being the second rikudou it only makes sense he would use rikudou pain jutsu as well.which ofcourse incorporates the 6 realms principals.


----------



## FearTear (Jun 22, 2011)

jdbzkh said:


> Naruto and Bee vs the new Pain
> 
> Make it happen Kishi



Nah, I think he's going to troll us and let the pains be defeated by the rookies


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 22, 2011)

takL said:


> i think its an excellent plotting by kish.


i'm with you tAkL. haters gonna hate.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 22, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> Rinnegan is supposed to create any shit it wants. But they don't have _only_ that, they also have Sharingan, Bijuu's powers, infinite regeneration, etc.



That was my point , I was taking about Edo Jins only . I said that without Rinnegan and Sharingan they couldn't do nothing to Naruto/Bee .

Pain Jins of course it can


----------



## Tengu (Jun 22, 2011)

But the new Pain's are still Edo's, meaning Kabuto should be the one to have control over them?
He should thank Madara.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jun 22, 2011)

Dim Mak said:


> No doubt it is. But, remember when people thought the Rinnegan was a myth, how powerful it was? It's nothing special anymore, especially if Madara still manages to get defeated, which seems _very_ unlikely now though. But the plot demands it.
> 
> Kishi fucked up on this one, Madara and his army should be able to literally stomp the Shinobi Alliance.



Two people have had the Rinnegan recently, both of them are at the top of the villain power-list. How is the Rinnegan being de-powered?

As far as Madara's Pains go, we have yet to see anything from them. Note that to our knowledge, pretty much everything about how the paths work is known by the alliance. When you consider how SM Naruto performed against Nagato and how he recently came into control of the Kyuubi, why is it unbelievable that Naruto/Bee/Alliance could take them out without sustaining too many injuries?

Remember that V2 Raikage surpassed even MS Sasuke's ability to react, we could see a couple of the paths taken out before the fight even starts properly.

Honestly it's because these paths don't represent enough of a threat that I view them as a distraction/delaying technique. It's highly unlikely they'll have access to Izanagi or Madara's S/T technique, which pretty much leaves them with precognition and genjutsu from the Sharingan (as as shown before, V2 speed surpasses even Sasuke's MS precognition).

Edit: By 'alliance' I mean other top tiers who happen to be nearby at the time, not fodder.

Also, without at least one of the speed beasts, I'd imagine the alliance would be in significantly more trouble if they engaged the paths.


----------



## Rod (Jun 22, 2011)

Remember, at some point Naruto needs to achieve some sort of contact with Nagato, thus there can be established a connection in the part of the script of the manga when it's stated they're both from same family, such revelations and developments still need to be dealt with;


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 22, 2011)

KUKU_nr8 said:


> But the new Pain's are still Edo's, meaning Kabuto should be the one to have control over them?
> He should thank Madara.



Where is stated that they are Edos?


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm really not liking the idea on the Jinchuuriki being "Super Pein." I wanted to see them in action, see their Jinchuuriki powers, but now they'll be using Doujutsu abilities instead. 

Still, I wonder what path each Jinchuuriki is?



KUKU_nr8 said:


> But the new Pain's are still Edo's, meaning Kabuto should be the one to have control over them?
> He should thank Madara.


 
Indeed, which leaves me wondering who's controlling them; Madara or Kabuto? And is Madara whithered?


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 22, 2011)

takL said:


> i think its an excellent plotting by kish.
> 
> 
> 6 bijus and 6 jinchurikis are in the masked's hands. there were 6 paths of pain.
> and i never thought of this development.


I agree. Imagine if Gaara died, than there would be 7 Jins and this wouldn't do the math :amazed
And some people thought Kishi just revived Gaara because he had a large fanbase 
And others say this manga is sooo predictable...


----------



## Tengu (Jun 22, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Where is stated that they are Edos?



Well didn't Kabuto bring them back?

Or is Madara just using the corpses?


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 22, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> That was my point , I was taking about Edo Jins only . I said that without Rinnegan and Sharingan they couldn't do nothing to Naruto/Bee .
> 
> Pain Jins of course it can


Even Pain Jins can't.
If Kishimoto had balls, the heroes would lose.

Madara's team looks far more powerful than the Joint Army could handle.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 22, 2011)

Was it ever stated that Zetsu ate the bodies of the Jins? I hope not...


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 22, 2011)

KUKU_nr8 said:


> Well didn't Kabuto bring them back?
> 
> Or is Madara just using the corpses?



We don't know if they are corpses or Edos. My money is on corpses.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 22, 2011)

KUKU_nr8 said:


> Well didn't Kabuto bring them back?
> 
> Or is Madara just using the corpses?



That's the problem we don't know yet .

We can have Pain Jins and Edo Jins or they can be the same


----------



## mayumi (Jun 22, 2011)

Epyon said:


> The effect others had on Naruto? No, maybe not. How about the other way around.
> People didn't hang out with Naruto despite his obvious self-doubt and insecurity which gave him lessons in life that could be put to use in the unlikely event someone came along that could truly help him get started (Minato and Kushina), he was befriending people and making them see the light loooooong before he knew about his parents. Whatever difficulties he had with Gaara, Sasuke, Zabuza, were difficulties that everyone faced with them, but Naruto was the only one capable of overcoming them, even then.
> 
> But apparently, instead of those two suns that Killerbee saw in his heart, bck then the only things there was insecurity, self-doubt and a side helping of evil chakra? Sorry but yeah, I disagree entirely.
> ...



Yes but naruto's parents loved him a whole lot. kushina was so sad she couldn't see her son grown up. what happened to naruto's parents and naruto was sad.

what killer bee talked about how just before he became a jin, raikage told bee that he is important to him. so after that bee could live with a lighter heart despite being a jin cause raikage believed in him. kushina was also filled with love like mito said so she lived a happy life as well. its the same with naruto and his parents. naruto didn't get to see or hear them until he was 16 but being told that naruto does indeed have a reason to exist in the village was what naruto needed the most from his mother and father because he always wanted parental love. remember the ice popsicle scene with little kid and his dad?


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 22, 2011)

Chapter is out !!!

Naruto understands why Sasuke did what he did.


----------



## navy (Jun 22, 2011)

I feel trolled and satisfied at the same time. 
Good job kishi. :


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jun 22, 2011)

vered said:


> well with the whole madara being the second rikudou it only makes sense he would use rikudou pain jutsu as well.which ofcourse incorporates the 6 realms principals.



Rikudou and Rokudou are two different concepts altogether.
Madara is the second rikudou, and the first gedou.
He is the gedou, because unlike rikudou, he took the heretic's path, straying from the pure ninshuu that rikudou used.

From that, he probably created the representation of that, by creating gedou mazou, the demonic heretic statue.


So... Should we start calling madara *"gedou"* now?
Gedou madara... Sounds right.


----------



## Grimzilla (Jun 22, 2011)

All I'm saying is either Naruto's friends help him fight the new Six Path (Please give us a Hinata vs Yugito for one EPIC cat fight, Lioness vs Nekomata) or......

Naruto, B, and Gaara vs the New Six Paths for a full jinchuriki reunion! EPICNESS


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jun 22, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> Madara's team looks far more powerful than the Joint Army could handle.



Pretty sure Gaara is stronger than all of those jins, and when Naruto and Bee get there it will be all too easy.


----------



## vagnard (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't like this development. Pain had his own arc. I wanted to see Jinchuurikis abilities... not them using doujutsu all over again. 

Besides aren't jinchuurikis just Edo?. How they can be paths?. Kabuto could just desactivate them at any time. 

Finally even if they look alpowerful we know they will be trolled by time constrictions.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 22, 2011)

These have to be dead bodies not Edos

Madara would be a fool to give the power of Rikudou Pain to Kabuto

Also why is everybody claiming these Pain V2 is superior to the original

Rikudou Pain means having Rinnegans Powers spread trough six bodies. That exactly what Madara is doing right now. Dont really see what an added Sharingan eye would do for them if they already posses Rinnegan skills


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 22, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> I'm really not liking the idea on the Jinchuuriki being "Super Pein." I wanted to see them in action, see their Jinchuuriki powers, but now they'll be using Doujutsu abilities instead.
> 
> Still, I wonder what path each Jinchuuriki is?
> 
> ...


i'm quite certain that there are 2 groups of jins. kabuto has the edo jins (who should display there original powers) and madara has the pain jins (the original bodies that akatsuki collected ).

i like the contrast; madara has the jins' bodies and kabuto has the jins' souls.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 22, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Pretty sure Gaara is stronger than all of those jins, and when Naruto and Bee get there it will be all too easy.


So now Gaara is stronger than Pain?


----------



## Mael (Jun 22, 2011)

ShockDragoon said:


> All I'm saying is either Naruto's friends help him fight the new Six Path (Please give us a Hinata vs Yugito for one EPIC cat fight, Lioness vs Nekomata) or......
> 
> Naruto, B, and Gaara vs the New Six Paths for a full jinchuriki reunion! EPICNESS



No Shock...we're going to get another Nardo solo adventure with limited help from friends without so much as a "thanks."


----------



## Sorin (Jun 22, 2011)

Dim Mak said:


> They have the Sharingan + Rinnegan, AND there's 7 of them.



I thought they were six.Who's the seventh? Madara...if you're talking about Madara he is another thing altogether.



AoshiKun said:


> Rinnegan is supposed to create any shit it wants. But they don't have _only_ that, they also have Sharingan, Bijuu's powers, infinite regeneration, etc.
> 
> 6 broken villains if you ask me, however they're going to face the plot so they'll all perish.



They're the dead bodies of the previous jinchurikies.After extracting the bijuus from them Akatsuki(Madara) kept all their bodies.They're not Kabuto's edos thus they don't have infinite regeneration.At least that's what i understood from the spoilers.

Nagato's bodies should have done that too.I mean create shit,use all elements and shit.Did you ever see them performing all of that stuff? no...What makes you think the new ones will do something more drastic than that?


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 22, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Nah, I think he's going to troll us and let the pains be defeated by the rookies



You shut your mouth.. cause that could actually happen.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 22, 2011)

Madara with Pain Jins vs. Kabuto with Edo Jins!


----------



## Grimzilla (Jun 22, 2011)

Mael said:


> No Shock...we're going to get another Nardo solo adventure with limited help from friends without so much as a "thanks."



Can't I dream?

A Hinata vs Yugito would be an epic cat fight you got to admit and a jinchuriki reunion would be the best thing this series could do.


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

omgomg.
edos.
these are the edos!!


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 22, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> These have to be dead bodies not Edos
> 
> Madara would be a fool to give the power of Rikudou Pain to Kabuto
> 
> ...



*These are not edo tenseis, these are the acyual jinchuuriki bodies, if you look closely you will see those black rods Nagato/Pain used to manipulate the dead bodies. Well, at least the 7 tailes jinchuuriki has a black rod on her head.*


----------



## takL (Jun 22, 2011)

Gedo(heretic) is a curse (like "the damned") in colloquial jp. 




jdbzkh said:


> Naruto and Bee vs the new Pain
> 
> Make it happen Kishi



id say its inevetable.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 22, 2011)

so they are the zombies. i think naruto and bee will be the only one to fight them


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 22, 2011)

Mike Von J said:


> *These are not edo tenseis, these are the acyual jinchuuriki bodies, if you look closely you will see those black rods Nagato/Pain used to manipulate the dead bodies. Well, at least the 7 tailes jinchuuriki has a black rod on her head.*


 thats a hairclip.

They are obviously the edo tensei's since edo's have black "whites" on their eyes, which you can clearly see from their sharingan eyes. rinnegan covers the entireeye so you cannot see their "whites" on the right eyes. Also edo's skin looks cracked, which theirs does.

There are just one set of jinchuuriki. Zetsu probably ate the bodies.


----------



## Crona (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh wow I really wanted to just see Madara hit people with his fan but umm I guess all the haxxed things he's doing is alright because he is fighting the chosen/prophecy/"almighty" Minato's son

But, once again Madara saves this chapter from being completely a Minato/Narutoism boring stuff..


----------



## Epyon (Jun 22, 2011)

mayumi said:


> Yes but naruto's parents loved him a whole lot. kushina was so sad she couldn't see her son grown up. what happened to naruto's parents and naruto was sad.
> 
> what killer bee talked about how just before he became a jin, raikage told bee that he is important to him. so after that bee could live with a lighter heart despite being a jin cause raikage believed in him. kushina was also filled with love like mito said so she lived a happy life as well. its the same with naruto and his parents. naruto didn't get to see or hear them until he was 16 but being told that naruto does indeed have a reason to exist in the village was what naruto needed the most from his mother and father because he always wanted parental love. remember the ice popsicle scene with little kid and his dad?



What's your point? I'm not saying he didn't _want _parental love. But we've seen him deal without it quite well, for several years. The Naruto that convinced Chiyo to want to protect the Sand Village again, the one that convinced Gaara to love the world again, the one that convinced Zabuza to admit that he cared for Haku, the guy that Temari and Kakashi said has the strange ability to make people friends just by meeting them, what was so inconfident and insecure about him?

Apparantly it was more that compared to the Raikage those people's convictions were just dirt weak which is why Naruto needed a whole other (endlessly better) purpose in life to convince him. 

Can't say the raikage has been set up to be that guy. Sasuke I could've  understood, but Bee and Raikage?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 22, 2011)

How the fuck does the Raikage even knows Naruto parents?:S


----------



## takL (Jun 22, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> How the fuck does the Raikage even knows Naruto parents?:S



kumo once tried to kidnap kushina for her speciality. i guess the then raikage was A's father.
A had fought minato many a time.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 22, 2011)

Kumo tired to kidnap Kushina, he mistook her for a Hyuga girl.


----------



## sicmofo (Jun 22, 2011)

OMGWTFBBQ

was my reaction to the last panel...but seriously? This is getting ridiculous


----------



## reggiefarnogg (Jun 22, 2011)

*why is everyone always boss katsuyu around*

i dont like it


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 22, 2011)

She's everyone bitch.


----------



## dream (Jun 22, 2011)

She likes being bossed around.


----------



## Distance (Jun 22, 2011)

She saved everyone's ass during the war and this is how they treat her. Sucks to be a female of any species in Naruto.


----------



## Prototype (Jun 22, 2011)

I felt bad for her when I was reading that.


----------



## vjpowell (Jun 22, 2011)

Katsuya just doesn't have any backbone, or any bones for that matter.


----------



## Grand Cross (Jun 22, 2011)

My god. Naruto's arrogance is so goddamn annoying. I just wanna punch him in the face. I mean, seriously wtf. He's calling himself a savior now? Really? Really? Really.

And lol overkill on the last page


----------



## KillerFlow (Jun 22, 2011)

Lmao I love Madara's facial expression as he looked at the Six Paths Jins like he doesn't care "not entirely my tastes, but whatever." What a boss. Shows how strong he is.


----------



## Oahgneg (Jun 22, 2011)

*Why no Shukaku jin?*

Madara does have the beast, & there were Shukaku jinns before Gaara


----------



## Distance (Jun 22, 2011)

He hasn't got their bodies.


----------



## Lightbrand (Jun 22, 2011)

Those mouth are simply too cute. >x<


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 22, 2011)

Naruto should just shut the fuck up. Truly arrogant brat. 

Madara or Sasuke'd better put Naruto through hellish suffering! 

Oh, and Madara is the pimp boss! :ho


----------



## seastone (Jun 22, 2011)

Because Kishi wants to show the abilities of the other jinchuurikis that we haven't seen yet.


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 22, 2011)

Because Madara doesn't need any more fodders than the 6 he has now


----------



## Setsuna00 (Jun 22, 2011)

@tari101190
That is the dumbest sig I have ever seen in my life. And wtf happened to the previous kages? What is going on? Are they all going to come together on one huge stage and Armageddon ensues?


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 22, 2011)

Shukaku is a stupid badger.


----------



## Skeith (Jun 22, 2011)

Oahgneg said:


> Madara does have the beast, &* there were Shukaku jinns before Gaara*




Where they ever named or showed in the manga?


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 22, 2011)

their were also many other jinchuurikis too. why not ressurect all hundreds of the jinchuuriki's past hosts who were fodder and died instantly?


----------



## cloudsymph (Jun 22, 2011)

her personality leads her to these situation.


----------



## vagnard (Jun 22, 2011)

Because Kishimoto likes number 6


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jun 22, 2011)

Apparently only the latest generation of Jinchurikis were resurrected .


----------



## Oahgneg (Jun 22, 2011)

SuperMinato146 said:


> Apparently only the latest generation of Jinchurikis were resurrected .



So Kabuto couldn't find the body of the jin before Gaara?


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jun 22, 2011)

Why wasn't Kushina revived? That would've really been torture for Naruto. She would've been a badass Deva path.


----------



## kx11 (Jun 22, 2011)

raikage didn't know about madara's history with the Kyubi ?? weird 

anyway boring chapter with naruto's gayness but when raikage stood up and came back blasting i was hell yeah 

and the ending of the chapter in nothing but EPIC

madara is certainly one evil character and an amazing mastermind

*EDIT*:

after reading the chapter again raikage saved it for me


kishi should be ashamed of himself of how bad the idea of Pain2 is 

and now madara can control dead ninjas ?? really ?!! 

anyway i suspect naruto arriving after the army is dead and well fight whoever is left


----------



## Angevelinka (Jun 22, 2011)

_Maybe_ they will be revived after jins from this group will fail.


----------



## Wendson (Jun 22, 2011)

How will Tobi control the jinchurikis without chakra receivers...?


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jun 22, 2011)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Why wasn't Kushina revived? That would've really been torture for Naruto. She would've been a badass Deva path.



the same why didnt madara revive uzumaki mito... harashimas wife who was mostly way more skilled than kushina... 

personaly I wonder where minato and kushina have been buried after their death... since orochimaru was able to gain some dna of minato... so mostly there was kushina too.... but maybe 3rd burned their bodies after their death so kushinas dna is save...

still if it turned out that kushina will be revived in future... it would be awsome if naruto did a sealing tech and kinda took control over kushina by taking the controls to himself so we would see son and mother both uzumaki kicking ass XD

yet its better that it remained that both minato and kushina are not edos...dont want to see their names to be crashed ^^.... but maybe madara saw that kushina was nothing special as he got her pretty easy... so mostly he wants someone who can fight very well ^^


----------



## Grrblt (Jun 22, 2011)

*yay, just what we all wanted!*

more sharingan users! awesome!


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jun 22, 2011)

Doujutsus are the whores of the Narutoverse, they get passed around to everyone.


----------



## kjones99 (Jun 22, 2011)

Next up Madara will tranplant his stockpile of Sharingan into the army of black Zetzu.


----------



## vagnard (Jun 22, 2011)

With this new set of Pains we have 16 different guys who have wielded the Rinnegan.


----------



## Soul (Jun 22, 2011)

ZiBi21 said:


> the same why didnt madara revive uzumaki mito... harashimas wife who was mostly way more skilled than kushina...



I will need some evidence for that


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2011)

Doujutsus you are fodder without them.. except byakugan


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 22, 2011)

senju chakra and doujoutsus are the reason the ninja world exists. first kabuto puts senju chakra in all zetsu's, now madara is giving away free rinnegans and sharingans.


----------



## ninjaneko (Jun 22, 2011)

I really liked this chapter : ) For once I felt there were actually things – multiple things - to talk about or point out.

First off, poor Katsuyu at the beginning 

Second: YUUUUUUGIITOOOOO! pek

I actually enjoyed Shikamaru’s dad’s face and non-dilemma. It was, you know, convenient, but it worked for me. We know how they are going to deal with the Zetsus/Naruto. 

I liked the talking and dynamics in this chapter, Bee’s and Naruto’s parts explaining things, and Raikage asking the question of whether a mistake was made since Minato died.

The whole “savior” thing still irks me a bit, particularly Naruto shouldering everything on his own, but Kishi managed to pull me along more or less. 

However: “It will be the end of the world!” Even though it’s true, I still was kind of…rolling my eyes. Sorry Kishi.

“Go.” “Yosh’!”
they heal right up
Last two panels. Nice.

they heal right up
Best panel in the entire chapter! :33 I love it. I love that his parents are these great shining inner lights within Naruto. There’s just been so much focus on Sasuke (though he can hardly be called a source of “light” for him now); it’s just a relief that his parents are playing such an important role with him. 

they heal right up
: )
Brings me back to: “…I’ll remain a fool the rest of my life!”
Many fans called Naruto a fool/idiot too after a while. I’m glad his unflappable determination is getting some props from Bee here. Naruto’s been pretty well dragged through the mud and it’s not been pretty, so it’s nice to see a kind of rekindling of that old spirit and feeling from long ago.


----------



## luffyg2 (Jun 23, 2011)

I wonder if the ex-host will still have the power of the tailed beast... they were killed when the beast were extracted from them so does it mean they died with the power or without.. anyway hope they don't get defeated easily like all the other edo that were suppose to be super strong


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 23, 2011)

ninjaneko said:


> Best panel in the entire chapter! :33 I love it. I love that his parents are these great shining inner lights within Naruto. There?s just been so much focus on Sasuke (though he can hardly be called a source of ?light? for him now); it?s just a relief that his parents are playing such an important role with him.



This I agree on. Its been getting way too old with Naruto focus on Sasuke like he is source of Naruto getting stronger. But now Minato and Kushina are now Naruto biggest things in his life that he now has a new motive of becoming stronger and motive goal.

I can't wait when Naruto fights Sasuke he will tell him about his parents.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Jun 23, 2011)

*jus went you think naruto jumped the shark...*

...and kishi comes up with this insanity!!

6 biju as the 6 paths of pain one eye rinnengan and the other sharingan.


Hats off to you kishi, that was truly inspired!


----------



## Klue (Jun 23, 2011)

Faustus said:


> No he doesn't. ET bodies are not real. He can't stab them with rods to transimt his power. Otherwise it's a retcon



They are real, they just can't be destroyed. Omoi didn't have a problem piercing Deidara and sealing his movements with his lightning chakra.


----------



## Aiku (Jun 23, 2011)

GREAT CHAPTER. 

Jinchuuriki with the Sharingan and Rinnegan. 

MIND BLOWING. :ho


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jun 23, 2011)

*If Naruto and Rikoudo 2.0 um mean madara are this Haxx . . .*



Kishi is Gonna Fuck us ova so hard when EMS Sasuke Appears

. . .  Fuck man i can't stand this shit

Think about all the power upa naruto and madara has gotten . . . 

Fuck man i need to read more one piece


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 23, 2011)

the crazy thing is how ems sasuke will be an indicator of how strong ems madara was, which will be an indication of how strong hashirama was, which would indicate how strong prime hiruzen ( said to be strongest kage ever) was. So basically when sasuke comes out with his new powers that will somehow compare to madara and naruto nothing will make sense anymore.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 23, 2011)

eyeknockout said:


> the crazy thing is how ems sasuke will be an indicator of how strong ems madara was, which will be an indication of how strong hashirama was, which would indicate how strong prime hiruzen ( said to be strongest kage ever) was. So basically when sasuke comes out with his new powers that will somehow compare to madara and naruto nothing will make sense anymore.



Lmao.. that A> B Therefore A > C bullshit again...


----------



## Soca (Jun 23, 2011)

gurarararara


----------



## Klue (Jun 23, 2011)

OP, are you implying that Sasuke is going to have even greater power? 

Why is that a problem?


----------



## Soca (Jun 23, 2011)

it makes no sense


guarrararara


----------



## luffyg2 (Jun 24, 2011)

Minato was using a teleportation jutsu so it makes sense that he can avoid being hit by the Raikage even if the fist is at 1 cm away from his face .. but I would really like to get more info or explanation on how Naruto is able to do the same with speed alone.. because if he is that fast then I guess nothing can hit him anymore..


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 24, 2011)

a chapter of 2 ago, naruto couldnt even get past A and now he dodged his full speed attack? 

further proves my theory of naruto and sasuke getting powerups ALL the F*cking time, its actually at the point of stupidity now


----------



## kx11 (Jun 24, 2011)

luffyg2 said:


> Minato was using a teleportation jutsu so it makes sense that he can avoid being hit by the Raikage even if the fist is at 1 cm away from his face .. but I would really like to get more info or explanation on how Naruto is able to do the same with speed alone.. because if he is that fast then I guess nothing can hit him anymore..



well i bet kishi will explain naruto's speed as the " new powers he got from the kyuubi's chakra " 

and those powers god knows how did naruto master them


----------

